# FABFITFUN box



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

I just signed up to get their first box. It was $10 off with the code FAB48

https://fabfitfun.com/vip/

Beyond the Moroccan Oil that they show you, I spy

polish that looks like Zoya in the box.
  They are quarterly, $49.99 incl shipping, and they state that box items are worth over $100/box. (Thanks Jen for the heads up!)


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

http://pandodaily.com/2013/03/06/fabfitfun-dabbles-in-contentcommerce-with-quarterly-vip-boxes/

The above article also says it includes

Jewelry from Jewelmint in the first box


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 7, 2013)

Enabler!! 






That Moroccan Oil is worth $40 alone and the inaugural box is supposed to be worth $120+


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler!!
> 
> ...


LOL! Yes indeedy!


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 7, 2013)

I caved and signed up... they ask you pretty good questions for your profile (sizes, skin &amp; hair stuff, type of phone).  Sounds promising!!

edited to add: Spoiler on their twitter!  @FabFitFun


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 7, 2013)

So... Moroccan Oil $40, Zoya $8, Jewlmint $29, that only leaves $40 value unaccounted for.  On the bottom of their page they also show Thinkthin and Joeur.  Now the decision... are those items worth $40 to me?  Jewelmint has largely been a miss for me, I don't love Thinkthin, I have way too much nail polish but love Zoya, I've never tried Moroccan Oil though my dad loves it, and I've never tried Joeur anything.  I don't see anything fit there... decisions are hard! 

Also, looking at the article you linked, I see Bead Head, KMS, Fekkai, Butter London, Go Smile... some I love and others I don't.  Also, I found this link http://www.shape.com/blogs/shape-your-life/fabfitfun-launches-vip-box-full-best-beauty-swag which says "Want a sneak peek? We can't reveal all the details, but we took a look inside one of the boxes, and it was chock-full of surprises like designer shoes, jewlery, and even a Kindle Fire." 

Hmmm... shoes?  Could it be a jewelmint/shoemint/stylemint code?  I would like to pick my own things again from them.  The Kindle Fire must be a promotion sent out in one of the boxes.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow!  I looked on Twitter and saw the actual box, I think...

https://twitter.com/TheWorkoutGirl/status/309118160018227201/photo/1


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a full view of the box:

http://www.stylebistro.com/Beauty+Guide/articles/nYKCdAldxgM/Unboxing+Giuliana+Rancic+New+FabFitFun+VIP


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

WOOOT!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 7, 2013)

I ordered!  Seeing the full spoiler tipped me over the edge.  There are certainly $40 worth of products there for me.  I do really hope there are variations in the Jewelmint Item, but I would be happy with all of the colors etc that came in either of those boxes.


----------



## pookiebear81 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! I signed up too. I really hope the Moroccanoil is included in my first box because that is the only reason I signed up.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 7, 2013)

You guys are such enablers. I signed up...thanks Kitten for the code.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Mar 7, 2013)

Kitnmitns, you are not good for my checkbook (or my budget).  I totally just subscribed.  I have ZERO willpower!


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 7, 2013)

You guys got me too! I justified it to myself because I canceled my Popsugar box........


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 7, 2013)

I was not remotely interested in this box at first...then I found the full preview...and I signed up immediately. It's really a steal for $40! (And I hope the Jewelmint item varies, too!)

I hope they do previews of the boxes moving forward because at the full price of $50, I'm not sure I'd keep it unless I knew it was worth it for me personally.


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 7, 2013)

kitnmitns, you need to contact them to somehow get referral credit!!! Hahaa you have this thread as proof!


----------



## KayEss (Mar 7, 2013)

Aghhh, you guys are the worst/best! I love it when I come home to a fun box that brightens my whole week (and I have goodies to share with friends)...but it's a little embarrassing how much I'm spending on subs! I really liked how detailed the profile was...now let's see how well they do matching it to each one of us! Also, looks like there's an easy way to cancel, which I love, but no option to skip a quarter, which is a bummer. Any idea when this box is shipping? I may have missed something.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aghhh, you guys are the worst/best! I love it when I come home to a fun box that brightens my whole week (and I have goodies to share with friends)...but it's a little embarrassing how much I'm spending on subs! I really liked how detailed the profile was...now let's see how well they do matching it to each one of us! Also, looks like there's an easy way to cancel, which I love, but no option to skip a quarter, which is a bummer. Any idea when this box is shipping? I may have missed something.


It is due to ship on March 20th (I had to hunt for that info)


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> kitnmitns, you need to contact them to somehow get referral credit!!! Hahaa you have this thread as proof!


HAHAHAHAHAHA!  Now that would be awesomesauce   I really enjoy sharing, it makes it all that much more fun


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys are such enablers. I signed up...thanks Kitten for the code.


You are MOST welcome NikNik! I like everything better with a deal


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys got me too! I justified it to myself because I canceled my Popsugar box........


Totally justified ;-)


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kitnmitns, you are not good for my checkbook (or my budget).  I totally just subscribed.  I have ZERO willpower!


That's funny, cause I am not good for my budget either! Ha! Actually, I do not feel bad AT ALL about indulging myself with the subs I have ordered.  They have provided me with a silly amount of happiness.

Also, there is

Butter London in my future! Never tried it, but with a name like butter, it has to be good ;-) 
Happy to have you on board Sirius


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 7, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do want. Did just spend money on other crap.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 7, 2013)

I just read on the FFF site that the FAB48 code is only supposed to work for 48 hours starting on March 5th. So, if you were considering, you might wanna make your mind up soon. (Man, I'm not just an enabler, I'm a pusher!) Sorry, just wanted everyone to know!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just read on the FFF site that the FAB48 code is only supposed to work for 48 hours starting on March 5th. So, if you were considering, you might wanna make your mind up soon. (Man, I'm not just an enabler, I'm a pusher!) Sorry, just wanted everyone to know!


Hahahahahahaha! LOVE it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 7, 2013)

Love you guys- thanks for being the enablers that you are- I took bf's cc- this sub is on him...lol! Also thanks kitmittens for the code- this was the ultimate enabler move


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 7, 2013)

In the email I got from them today there was also a different code, it was FFF72 and it is good for 72 hours 



 (also good for $10 off)


----------



## JessP (Mar 8, 2013)

Mmhmm yep, I just subscribed.. Heavens to Betsy, why have I no willpower lol. This box does sound amazing, though, and I couldn't resist with the $10 off code


----------



## Lori Harp (Mar 8, 2013)

I canceled popsugar after the January box. I ordered this box before I saw the spoilers. I think I will be happy with this box. I like that it is every three months instead of every month. I too hope there is a variety in the jewelmint item. I already own that one!


----------



## DiorAdora (Mar 8, 2013)

I want all of it but I am going to behave and skip a roo I can't wait to see your boxes come in! The price is a little much for me


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

Yay! I can never resist a new sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 8, 2013)

I also have no willpower. But I was thinking about re-upping my Glossybox for the month and now that I've seen this I've decided to take that money and put it towards this box. I spent the money on it by just seeing the Moroccan Oil that I've been wanting to try and it's worth the amount of the enire box so seemed worth it to me. After seeing all the contents I'm elated with my choice. The only things in the box that I've tried before are Zoya and Butter London polished. It looks ike the Butter London color may vary but the Zoya hasn't seemed to. I hope I get a Butter London one I don't already own (went on a splurge when Utla had them buy one get one).


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 8, 2013)

Also, I've seen the box compared to PopSugar Must Have and I wonder if the rest of the boxes will vary more or if they'll continue to be more like big Glossybox/Birchbox types that are pretty much all beauty/fashion. I'm personally not sure which way I'm hoping for it to go but do look forward to seeing how the boxes evolve.


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

Depending on how this sub goes, I may unsubscribe from POPSUGAR for a while and just receive this box seasonally. I have so many subs...it's hard to keep track of all my deliveries. LOL


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 8, 2013)

I wonder if PopSugar's news about their upcoming Specialty Box is them trying to compete with this new box.


----------



## chocolatte (Mar 8, 2013)

Just joined!! I fell victim to peer pressure lol. But this box looks amazing!!! I can't wait to get my shipping email and get a box full of surprises.


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if PopSugar's news about their upcoming Specialty Box is them trying to compete with this new box.


 I bet!!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 8, 2013)

ooh-just joined!  don't feel too guilty since it's a quarterly sub


----------



## maleia91 (Mar 8, 2013)

I subscribed. My husband is going to KILL me for it, but I couldn't resist!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and, the spoiler makes me happy I did. That's a good box! I like most of those items.


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 8, 2013)

So glad it's pay day tomorrow. This box looks promising &amp; I absolutely adore Guiliana. Birchbox &amp; I have went our separate ways. On my 3rd month of Ipsy &amp; PopSugar...so I'm excited to try this one as well! You guys are awesome. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 8, 2013)

I can't wait to sub but I think I have to wait until tomorrow!! I wish I could right now because that box has absolutely nothing I don't like!! I hope it doesn't get sold out by tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Mar 8, 2013)

totally enabled, thanks!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 8, 2013)

http://meetcharlie.com/ It's part of the Charlie Media Company in LA.


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmm...So is POPSUGAR.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 8, 2013)

I have the Jewelmint star necklace and it's much cuter than it looks in the picture.  I got it in a mystery box and thought it looked like something for a little kid, but when it's on, it reflects light gorgeously.  It's actually one of my favorite pieces!  I'm not signing up since nail polish is useless to me and I have a few of the other items already, but thought I'd share my love of the necklace for anyone who's on the fence!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 8, 2013)

Their website reminds me of PS- made me think their related for sure!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm in...I was thinking about it before, but seeing the pics of the first box convinced me. I think I will cancel PSMH and let this replace it.


----------



## Lola Jean (Mar 8, 2013)

I just subscribed too... I always like to try everything out once!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Mar 8, 2013)

Subscribed!  I was contemplating signing up for Glossybox anyway, so cost-wise it actually works out better to just do this instead.  I'll use everything in the preview, except most likely the Jewelmint jewelry (don't wear gold), so totally worth 40 bones!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm going to sit this first one out.  Although I'm very tempted, but my baby fine thin and oily hair and scalp has no use for the hair oil treatments.  I could eBay it or give it as a b-day gift to my friend who loves that stuff but, I can't justify buying the box for me right now. Certainly one to keep an eye on for next quarter.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up to get their first box. It was $10 off with the code FAB48
> 
> ...


 No problem.  I signed up.  Im so weak.


----------



## teastrong (Mar 8, 2013)

I signed up too. I'm almost out of Moroccan Oil, so that is how I justified it.  Probably going to cancel popsugar since I seem to always get the colors and items I don't like.


----------



## tanyamib (Mar 8, 2013)

signed up. But didn't find anywhere to manage my account... can any of you kind girls point me to the right link? Thanks so much!


----------



## Lola Jean (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> signed up. But didn't find anywhere to manage my account... can any of you kind girls point me to the right link? Thanks so much!


 I can't either, that and my computer was having issues so I was never able to give my preferences or take that quiz everyone was talking about... great!


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> signed up. But didn't find anywhere to manage my account... can any of you kind girls point me to the right link? Thanks so much!


 
You don't have the option to manage your account yet. You kind of had to take the quiz right away I think. :-/


----------



## crburros (Mar 8, 2013)

Here is a link to an unboxing: http://www.stylebistro.com/Beauty+Guide/articles/nYKCdAldxgM/Unboxing+Giuliana+Rancic+New+FabFitFun+VIP


----------



## Lola Jean (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have the option to manage your account yet. You kind of had to take the quiz right away I think. :-/


 Dang it... Well I e-mailed them in the hopes that they can help me out... I kept getting an all black screen after I signed up and paid... I kept refreshing but nothing ever came up...


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow! I may cancel Glossybox for this sub! It way cheaper than GB every 3 months too. I will see how the next one is first.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a full view of the box:
> 
> http://www.stylebistro.com/Beauty+Guide/articles/nYKCdAldxgM/Unboxing+Giuliana+Rancic+New+FabFitFun+VIP


 Anyone know the name of that Jewelmint item?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 8, 2013)

Hm, I subbed, i'm concerned now after taking the survey that it might not accommodate plus sizes. I sent them an email to see how much of a risk i'd be taking.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 8, 2013)

If you look at this image from their website, you can kind of guess what future boxes may contain. You can see all the items in the 1st box within the photo. My guess is (purely speculation) that these are things that they've already secured for the boxes. Otherwise, why would you put them in the photo? (It'd be like free advertisement for these products for no reason.)


----------



## OiiO (Mar 8, 2013)

I like what I see, and I also like the fact that most of these items can be easily ebayed or regifted if they don't fit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Count me in!


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 8, 2013)

Signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to receive this box!


----------



## tiffanys (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally posted by Lola Jean
> 
> Dang it... Well I e-mailed them in the hopes that they can help me out... I kept getting an all black screen after I signed up and paid... I kept refreshing but nothing ever came up...


 The same thing happened to me and I emailed them also....  I didn't get a quiz, but I did get a confirmation email that I'm signed up!  Let me know if you hear from them and I'll do the same!


----------



## mandyb82 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Hm, I subbed, i'm concerned now after taking the survey that it might not accommodate plus sizes. I sent them an email to see how much of a risk i'd be taking.Â


 I did the same thing and emailed them. When I was on the sizing page and I actually kind of surprised they only had XS-XL/0-14 (or about there, right?). I'm usually an XL on top and about a 16/18 on bottom; and that's depending on the store too. Hopefully they respond quickly! I'm excited to check this new sub out, but I will be disappointed if all the clothing items never fit..


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love you guys- thanks for being the enablers that you are- I took bf's cc- this sub is on him...lol!
> 
> Also thanks kitmittens for the code- this was the ultimate enabler move


hahahahahahahaha! I do what I can ;-)


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mandyb82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the same thing and emailed them. When I was on the sizing page and I actually kind of surprised they only had XS-XL/0-14 (or about there, right?). I'm usually an XL on top and about a 16/18 on bottom; and that's depending on the store too. Hopefully they respond quickly! I'm excited to check this new sub out, but I will be disappointed if all the clothing items never fit..


I had the same problem. I'm also normally an XL and 16/18. So for the top part I put XL and didn't put anything for the botton part. Seeing as the first box has nothing size oriented I just went ahead and subscribed anyways. Let us know if you hear anything back from them on sizing though.


----------



## Lola Jean (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same thing happened to me and I emailed them also....  I didn't get a quiz, but I did get a confirmation email that I'm signed up!  Let me know if you hear from them and I'll do the same!


 I will for sure!  I still haven't heard anything yet!


----------



## PBandJilly (Mar 8, 2013)

I just used the FAB48 code today and it worked for me.

Does anyone know how I can take the style profile quiz? I signed up on my iPhone but the quiz didn't load so I had to shut the window. Now I can't figure out how to access my account to take the quiz.


----------



## Lola Jean (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used the FAB48 code today and it worked for me.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can take the style profile quiz? I signed up on my iPhone but the quiz didn't load so I had to shut the window. Now I can't figure out how to access my account to take the quiz.


 I had the same thing happen to me but I was on my computer.  There is no way for us to log into an account.  I've e-mailed them about this but have yet to hear back.  If I do hear something I will let you know!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2013)

All right all you Veronica Mars types....where does FabFitFun boxes ship from (Cali-LA?) I assume?  What shipping service provider do they use?  3-2-1-Go...!


----------



## JessP (Mar 8, 2013)

Not sure if this article has been posted yet but it's a good read! I'll be interested to see just how personalized these boxes will become:

Quote: FFF CEO Daniel Broukhim is cautious to get lumped in with the Birchbox-esque monthly sample box crowd â€“ although he should be so lucky to see this initiative reach that kind of scale (Birchbox has 200,000 subscribers). FabFitFunâ€™s gift items will be full-sized, as opposed to sample-sized, and the contents of each box will eventually be customized. Boxes will be curated with a nod to the current season and will span the companyâ€™s three topical areas of health, beauty, and fashionâ€¦with some fab and fun mixed in, one would presume.

http://pandodaily.com/2013/03/06/fabfitfun-dabbles-in-contentcommerce-with-quarterly-vip-boxes/


----------



## mandyb82 (Mar 8, 2013)

> I had the same problem. I'm also normally an XL and 16/18. So for the top part I put XL and didn't put anything for the botton part. Seeing as the first box has nothing size oriented I just went ahead and subscribed anyways. Let us know if you hear anything back from them on sizing though.


 Will do!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All right all you Veronica Mars types....where does FabFitFun boxes ship from (Cali-LA?) I assume?  What shipping service provider do they use?  3-2-1-Go...!


To answer your questions.

Boxes are shipped by a third party carrier, no specific carrier has been named.

They are based out of Los Angeles, CA, but no ship from locale has been specified.

And because these will come up eventually:

They will be for subsequent boxes on the first of the month they are due to ship.

You need to cancel 15 days prior to the end of the then current sub period or you will be billed for the next box.

And, for all subscriptions, FabFitFun expects to ship Boxes on or around the 20th of each of the months of March, June, September and December.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To answer your questions.
> ...


 That was Veronica Mars reporting...HA!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was Veronica Mars reporting...HA!


 Thanks!  A June purchase is just in time for my birthday so that might be when I sign up!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  A June purchase is just in time for my birthday so that might be when I sign up!


 I had my Birthday this week so that was my present for myself. Also, I might not use the

Moroccan oil
either, but I want the

Josie Maran and the Gosmile products
so this makes it worthwhile for me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had my Birthday this week so that was my present for myself. Also, I might not use the
> 
> ...


 Happy Birthday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh dear. My bank account is going to be rather upset with me, but i NEED to sub to this! it sounds amazing and the projected value of the box is definitely worth the (steep) price of the box. It seems that you are really getting more than what you are paying for. Has anyone tried the FAB48 code and happen to know when it expires?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 8, 2013)

Signed up--haven't tried the Moroccan Oil yet and have wanted to (I might be the only person on earth who hasn't!).  So that alone makes it worth it and the pix of the other stuff have me excited!!!!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Signed up--haven't tried the Moroccan Oil yet and have wanted to (I might be the only person on earth who hasn't!).  So that alone makes it worth it and the pix of the other stuff have me excited!!!!


 I think most people signed up for the Moroccan Oil, but I actually signed up for all the other stuff (maybe minus the teeth whitener). I'll probably trade or sell the Moroccan Oil. I have some, and occasionally use it, but not that often to need another full bottle.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy Birthday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mandyb82 (Mar 8, 2013)

I received a response in regards to my sizing question: Thank you for your feedback. We may include this information in future surveys. Thank you for your interest in FabFitFun! Best, Vanessa Hmmm. Well I guess we will see!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 8, 2013)

I wonder if the items are going to vary slightly from the promotional boxes they've sent out. So far we know for sure that the Moroccan Oil will be included and almost everywhere says that we get a Jewlmint and ThinkThin bar for sure. Definitely hoping the boxes we get still have Butter London polishes because they're my absolute favorite but way too expensive to buy when they're not on a Buy One Get One Free special.


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 8, 2013)

> Not sure if this article has been posted yet but it's a good read! I'll be interested to see just how personalized these boxes will become: http://pandodaily.com/2013/03/06/fabfitfun-dabbles-in-contentcommerce-with-quarterly-vip-boxes/


 I'm definitely going to read this to see what their future plans are. Plus, thanks to you guys, I couldn't wait and subbed a couple of minutes ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PBandJilly (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh dear. My bank account is going to be rather upset with me, but i NEED to sub to this! it sounds amazing and the projected value of the box is definitely worth the (steep) price of the box. It seems that you are really getting more than what you are paying for. Has anyone tried the FAB48 code and happen to know when it expires?


 FAB48 worked for me today when I signed up but not sure when it expires.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy belated birthday!


 Thank you!


----------



## wurly (Mar 8, 2013)

Aaaagh, just joined! You are totally an enabler, but i hope it means we will all just be beautiful and healthy together. By the way I just called FFF and received some interesting information. The representative said that Popsugar Must Have is a competitor, not a sister company. Also, the boxes should be shipping out next week, and arrive by the following week. I asked about the style survey, and they are aware of the software issue. She said they are working on it and expect to have it up by end of next week, and they will be sending out emails to correct deficiencies to the surveys. For those interested in Jewelmint, I just received an email from them for $8.99 for the first piece from Jewelmint, which is a bargain because it's usually $29.99. The code is PIECE8. But the issue with Jewelmint, and all the other Mint sites is that once you sign up with them and make your first purchase, you will be enrolled in the automatic monthly service. Unless you want to continue to be charged $29.99 every month, you have to remember to cancel for the month, or permanently.


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 8, 2013)

I was nervous I was going to miss this opportunity, but I was able to sign up right now (&amp; the code is still working). I was able to surprise my best friend with a box to welcome her to the world of subs...such an enabler


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 8, 2013)

> Aaaagh, just joined! You are totally an enabler, but i hope it means we will all just be beautiful and healthy together. By the way I just called FFF and received some interesting information. The representative said that Popsugar Must Have is a competitor, not a sister company. Also, the boxes should be shipping out next week, and arrive by the following week. I asked about the style survey, and they are aware of the software issue. She said they are working on it and expect to have it up by end of next week, and they will be sending out emails to correct deficiencies to the surveys. For those interested in Jewelmint, I just received an email from them for $8.99 for the first piece from Jewelmint, which is a bargain because it's usually $29.99. The code is PIECE8. But the issue with Jewelmint, and all the other Mint sites is that once you sign up with them and make your first purchase, you will be enrolled in the automatic monthly service. Unless you want to continue to be charged $29.99 every month, you have to remember to cancel for the month, or permanently.


 I knew they were competitors!! Especially when I saw the page that looked extremely similar to popsugar's! Well, I'm glad they have competition so they can send out better products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Mar 8, 2013)

> I knew they were competitors!! Especially when I saw the page that looked extremely similar to popsugar's! Well, I'm glad they have competition so they can send out better products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hehe me too! Bring on the Box Wars!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2013)

From FabFitFun:

Hi Ann,   We are using FedEx, and these will be shipping from Los Angeles. Please let us know if you have any further questions.   Thank you for your interest in FabFitFun!   Best, Vanessa      i followed to clarify if FedEx means SmartPost?


----------



## musthave (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I am so excited to get this box!  Even though we already know what's in it, I can't wait to get it in my hot little hands!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm going to cancel beautyfix for this. Woot


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 8, 2013)

Ooooh I am an inch away from caving on this.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 8, 2013)

I also had issues with the survey, here is what they replied:

Thanks so much for reaching out.
 
Apologies, but we are experiencing some technical difficulties with our survey at the moment - once these bugs have been fixed, we will send everyone an email with a new link. This should be fixed by the end of next week. Please let us know if you have any further questions.
 
Thanks so much
 
 
Whew, glad they will fix it, I want to be able to customize my profile.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 8, 2013)

This box looks amazing and definitely worth the price!!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 8, 2013)

I cant wait to see what you guys get!! Think im gonna hold out for now tho.


----------



## Shannon28 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm going to wait until the next box I think. I really don't need more moroccan oil but I love the zoya polish. If anyone gets it and doesn't want it, hit me up.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree so far- this box ROCKS!!!  Sign up Girls!! I dropped glossybox, ipsy, &amp; yuzen- keeping birchbox, popsugar &amp; fabfitfun- I have a plethora of beauty products which I luv but I'm looking forward to more lifestyle items- I never thought I would say that I feel like I have a lifetime supply of makeup but my stash is ridic- LUV IT!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you look at this image from their website, you can kind of guess what future boxes may contain. You can see all the items in the 1st box within the photo. My guess is (purely speculation) that these are things that they've already secured for the boxes. Otherwise, why would you put them in the photo? (It'd be like free advertisement for these products for no reason.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 8, 2013)

Kitnmitns I totally thought the same thing, it totally does..LOL!!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Umm....I may just have a dirty mind but
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Roflmao. I just busted out laughing and scared my dog to death.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 9, 2013)

Yep, totally. Speaking of which...I wish these product surveys let us opt in for more "adult" products...if that's not lifestyle, then what is? I guess the Hanky Panky thong from PS is probably as close as I'm going to get without subbing to Spicy Subscriptions or something.


----------



## JessP (Mar 9, 2013)

> Umm....I may just have a dirty mind but
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bahahaa! Goodness that is too funny. I wonder what the name of that product is? Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2013)

Gonna try out the first box, since I am proud of myself for officially canceling Glossybox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cautious because it seems they will be doing sized items that likely won't work for me, but if I decide to keep it, I can always use the sized items as gifts...I don't mind that since they ask for sizes up front!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahahaa! Goodness that is too funny. I wonder what the name of that product is? Lol


 Looks like it's from the Urban Canvas Collection--"After Party Smoothing Cream."


----------



## Stephinitely (Mar 9, 2013)

The coupon code pushed me over the edge and I couldn't resist subscribing! I love Popsugar so this was hard for me to say no to. If anyone's curious FAB48 still worked for me a few minutes ago.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 9, 2013)

I received a reply from FabFitFun regarding plus sized items. It doesn't really answer my question on whether they will accommodate plus sizes, but here's what they had to say:

_Please note we may include this information in future surveys; in the meantime however, feel free to continue with your subscription, as the first box actually doesn't include clothing or shoes. Please let us know if you have any further questions._
 
_Thank you for your interest in FabFitFun!_


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks like it's from the Urban Canvas Collection--"After Party Smoothing Cream."
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 9, 2013)

> I cant wait to see what you guys get!! Think im gonna hold out for now tho.


 Sooo i lied and just gave in. Its seasonal so it doesnt count right?


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 9, 2013)

I caved too. I may cancel after I get the Moroccan oil bc I am out of it and want another bottle. Then again this looks pretty great!


----------



## Marshie (Mar 9, 2013)

I just caved. I had already put in my info when this was first posted but I couldn't do it. But my BF encouraged me this morning &amp; since my GB was free this month, I said HELL YAS! Can't wait.


----------



## Dots (Mar 9, 2013)

I caved...le sigh...


----------



## KayEss (Mar 9, 2013)

So glad lots of others are subbing too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should be out of town when the box arrives so I'm happy to see that there will be a lot of people to tell me if there are any variations.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been staring at the sign up page all day and finally caved...I'm such a sucker, my husband hates the day I found MUT and subscription boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In my defense, I have SeasonsBox &amp; Hammock Pack coming in March, each of which are the last month of my three month subscriptions so the only subs I have now are Yuzen and this one, each of which are quarterly (and my February Yuzen was only my first). I'm asking for SeasonsBox for my birthday as well, but I ditched Pop Sugar and won't be keeping Hammock Pack....that makes it okay right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 9, 2013)

> I've been staring at the sign up page all day and finally caved...I'm such a sucker, my husband hates the day I found MUT and subscription boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In my defense, I have SeasonsBox &amp; Hammock Pack coming in March, each of which are the last month of my three month subscriptions so the only subs I have now are Yuzen and this one, each of which are quarterly (and my February Yuzen was only my first). I'm asking for SeasonsBox for my birthday as well, but I ditched Pop Sugar and won't be keeping Hammock Pack....that makes it okay right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My hubby hates MUT too!! Lol and its totally ok.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (Mar 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if this sub emphasizes exercise?  That will determine whether or not I join. I figured it was an exercise sub because of the name, but now I'm thinking it may be more beautyish?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if this sub emphasizes exercise?  That will determine whether or not I join. I figured it was an exercise sub because of the name, but now I'm thinking it may be more beautyish?


 In the survey they ask how often you exercise and what kind of exercise you do. I think they may customize based on these answers.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yep the 10 code did it for me. Don't know if I'll keep it for the regular price but it is only quarterly... I signed up after seeing it on my subscription addiction.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Mar 9, 2013)

I signed up yesterday and the FAB48 code worked for me. The total cost of the box covers the cost of the Moroccan Oil - a product I've been using / loving for a long time - so it's totally worth it for me. I've seen the spoilers and I can't wait to get my box.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 9, 2013)

Am I the only one subscribing for everything else but the oil? I'm gonna gift the oil to my best friend hahaha


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one subscribing for everything else but the oil? I'm gonna gift the oil to my best friend hahaha


 I'm holding off because I can't use the hair oil. If I bought this quarter I would end up giving it away as a gift as well. But feeling like I should jump in on this now!


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone notice this websites design is VERY similar to Popsugar? I am signing up too. I was in advertising, the content is sold months in advance so I would not be surprised to get these things in the photos at some point in the year. 






Thanks kitten!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm holding off because I can't use the hair oil. If I bought this quarter I would end up giving it away as a gift as well. But feeling like I should jump in on this now!


 I wanted to hold off but I couldn't resist the other items, ESP for $10 off. And plus, my best friend would love me even more after I've gifted her the hair oil. She already loved the julep rejects I stuffed in her Christmas gift bag. She thought I picked out and bought the colors for her.......hahahahah


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey ladies, I just signed up for this box (Sunday March 10) - does anyone know, will I receive the current box they are promoting with the Morroccean Oil?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies, I just signed up for this box (Sunday March 10) - does anyone know, will I receive the current box they are promoting with the Morroccean Oil?  Thanks for the help!


I would think so, because the advertising on the page still notes that box, I would think that once the inaugural box is done, the page would change to reflect that...also since it's quarterly I bet they sell this one for a while since the next shipment won't be until June. I'm really loving the idea of quarterly subs, getting several boxes each month is so much stuff!


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks! I posted on facebook and they answered my question within a half an hour - awesome. I'm really excited for this one - there is a ton of good stuff in there, and I was literally just about to purchase the Morocceanoil, so bonus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies, I just signed up for this box (Sunday March 10) - does anyone know, will I receive the current box they are promoting with the Morroccean Oil?  Thanks for the help!


 I would say I'm 95% sure that this is the first box (as in the current box). There's a very slight chance that this isn't the case, but it doesn't seem like there are enough unboxings out there to indicate that there would be a different one. Plus I think they advertised a guaranteed full size Moroccan Oil with the current box.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 10, 2013)

OMG how did I not know about this sooner!!

This looks amazing...does anyone know if we can cancel at any time..or if we can skip a season/box?


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to cancel beautyfix for this. Woot


 Yup same here...I couldn't help myself after I knew there was Jewelmint &amp; hair oil.

And Beautyfix is coming up so...goodbye Beautyfix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 10, 2013)

Just subbed, I'm so excited!!! I agree that the full size Morrocanoil is worth the price of the box, I've been using Macadamia Oil everyday for a year and love it, but have been wanting to try the Moroccanoil. This box looks so awesome I hope the second quarter is as good.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 10, 2013)

This box almost seemed too good to be true. It's seems legit though, they have a professional website, seemingly prompt and polite customer service, and Guiliana as the celebrity spokesperson. I just hope I get mostly beauty related items, I'm not really interested in getting clothes and shoes from a sub, I wouldn't mind a lifestyle product like a cool water bottle or something. I'm guessing there will also be some type of iPhone accessory since they asked what type of phone I have.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 10, 2013)

I won't mind sized items as long as they fit a range of body types in that size. Like including cute tights in the winter or the hanky panky thong from Feb popsugar. Or a workout top or something. If they have your size they can send things like that and ppl won't be as upset as when ps assumed one size fit all.


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm hoping for not a lot of beauty items since there are so many subscription boxes for those items. Fun fitness, fashion, home items maybe.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 10, 2013)

> OMG how did I not know about this sooner!! This looks amazing...does anyone know if we can cancel at any time..or if we can skip a season/box?


 It says no commitment and there is a cancel option at the bottom of the page...an earlier post mentined when you need to cancel by I think


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone have any information on the prizes that might be included?  You could be a winner! Randomly selected members will receive super-fab bonus gifts!


----------



## KayEss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any information on the prizes that might be included?  You could be a winner! Randomly selected members will receive super-fab bonus gifts!


 I know for a fact I saw something about a Kindle Fire somewhere in relation to this. Probably one of the articles, but I'm not sure exactly where. I think that as long as their subscriber base is small enough that there's a decent shot at winning, this is a fun part of being subbed. Even if it grew to be Birchbox sized, it would still be kind of fun. It would be awesome to get surprised with a big bonus item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm wondering if they'll drop this as part of their pitch in the coming months though (kind of like PS said there would be a bag every month at the beginning of their sub).


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 11, 2013)

I think I read iPad minis &amp; shoes - possibly a kindle maybe.  An Awesome box with possible fun &amp; amazing prizes- Luv it!!!


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 11, 2013)

I am super excited at the possibility of an extra prize - please post on here if you win, Im very curious to see what people are actually getting for these prizes.  I subbed on Friday and was charged today.  Hopefully my box will ship soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It says no commitment and there is a cancel option at the bottom of the page...an earlier post mentined when you need to cancel by I think


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenKnowsBest (Mar 11, 2013)

Unfortunately the promo discount is finished. I knew I shouldnt have waited so long to make a decision.


----------



## katieann (Mar 11, 2013)

I am super excited about the possibility of an extra prize but I wonder how "random" they are if they include designer shoes which are size specific. I bet if you fit into the "sample size" category you are more likely to win the shoes (maybe I'm wrong).


----------



## OiiO (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katieann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am super excited about the possibility of an extra prize but I wonder how "random" they are if they include designer shoes which are size specific. I bet if you fit into the "sample size" category you are more likely to win the shoes (maybe I'm wrong).


 They ask for your shoe size in the style profile after you purchase the subscription so they would know what size to send you if you win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenKnowsBest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately the promo discount is finished. I knew I shouldnt have waited so long to make a decision.


 I think the code FFF72 is still working thru today


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenKnowsBest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately the promo discount is finished. I knew I shouldnt have waited so long to make a decision.


 Try FFF72. It worked for me just a few minutes ago.

Edited to add: You were quicker than me, mstlcmn!


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try FFF72. It worked for me just a few minutes ago.
> 
> Edited to add: You were quicker than me, mstlcmn!


 I'm glad you tried it, I wasn't sure if it was still working!


----------



## IffB (Mar 11, 2013)

Resistance was futile....the oil was just recommended for my daughter's hair....it was meant to be....


----------



## doziedoz (Mar 11, 2013)

Just tried the FFF72 code and it said it was invalid.....not going to order w/out a coupon code.......guess it was an omen!

BUT if anyone hears of a new code....Fab48 was invalid too.


----------



## Brittann (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *doziedoz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just tried the FFF72 code and it said it was invalid.....not going to order w/out a coupon code.......guess it was an omen!
> 
> BUT if anyone hears of a new code....Fab48 was invalid too.


 The same thing just happened to me and I called them about it. They took my name and said they would give me a $10 credit back to my credit card today.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Mar 11, 2013)

I signed up as soon as I saw it on My Sub Addiction. I'm loving the inside packaging setup of the boxes. These are all products I would use and the brands are stuff I normally buy. I like the idea of getting fitness-esque stuff without the supplements in this box! I've wanted to sign up for PS, so I'm glad that this is quarterly because it's easier to justify. I can't wait to get my box, but I shipped it to my billing address because I'll be transitioning into a new place around the next box. I'm excited to see everything and definitely will most likely stick with this box for a while.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 11, 2013)

I found another "unboxing" blog post :http://www.tineey.com/2013/03/unboxing-giuliana-rancics-fabfitfun-vip.html


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ooooh that looks spiffy


----------



## chocolatte (Mar 11, 2013)

Just saw this on facebook [Giuliana introducing the FabFitFun VIP Gift Box!!]:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdl5lbnnTJw&amp;list=UUyO3D-BNdYbg2zD4z-i0h5g


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 11, 2013)

Hmmm. That review said the butter, GO Smile, and Josie Maran were bonus gifts, I wonder if we get bonus gifts too or is it just for bloggers.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh I will be so disappointed if we don't get the bonus gifts- they're the only reason I signed up!!  Praying to the fabfitfun gods!! Soooo Excited for this box- as Guiliana would say it looks "AMAZEBALLS"!! Luv Luv Guiliana- she's Fab ;-)


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone who subbed got their box yet? I'm just wondering if the spoilers we've seen were PR samples for bloggers or if those people subbed earlier and already got their boxes. I hate when bloggers don't have disclosure statements about whether they purchased the items for review or it was a sample. It doesn't bother me they get stuff for free, I just want to know so I can make an objective decision. I remember Loose Button sent out sample boxes to bloggers/vloggers and those boxes were a lot better than the boxes we got. I think for the first box there were two variations and neither were what the sponsored reviews showed.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmmm. That review said the butter, GO Smile, and Josie Maran were bonus gifts, I wonder if we get bonus gifts too or is it just for bloggers.


 I really really hope not...but they did say that the inauguration box would be worth $120...so if those items are not included the remaining items don't really add up to that.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 12, 2013)

> I really really hope not...but they did say that the inauguration box would be worth $120...so if those items are not included the remaining items don't really add up to that.Â


 Good point I hope you're right


----------



## Eleda (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone who subbed got their box yet? I'm just wondering if the spoilers we've seen were PR samples for bloggers or if those people subbed earlier and already got their boxes. I hate when bloggers don't have disclosure statements about whether they purchased the items for review or it was a sample. It doesn't bother me they get stuff for free, I just want to know so I can make an objective decision.
> 
> I remember Loose Button sent out sample boxes to bloggers/vloggers and those boxes were a lot better than the boxes we got. I think for the first box there were two variations and neither were what the sponsored reviews showed.


 I thought too this was very strange - unboxing. Is it a sample for review? If she indeed purchased it - why did she receive the box so early? I am now somewhat suspicious what will be in the boxes, oh well.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 12, 2013)

According to the video, it's 5 things... unless I caught it incorrectly.


----------



## alovestory (Mar 12, 2013)

Signed up but now I'm getting nervous. It is only quarterly, but if a box is this much, I kinda expect it to have more than my PSMH box. I guess I got all excited because it's Guiliana! Also, was excited about the teeth whitening pen and now that's a bonus item? Boo.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alovestory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Signed up but now I'm getting nervous. It is only quarterly, but if a box is this much, I kinda expect it to have more than my PSMH box. I guess I got all excited because it's Guiliana! Also, was excited about the teeth whitening pen and now that's a bonus item? Boo.


 We don't know if it is a bonus item that everyone won't get, though!


----------



## mckondik (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, I wish I'd paid more attention to the 'bonus" item disclaimer, those were some of the things I was excited for!.  eeek!


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I wish I'd paid more attention to the 'bonus" item disclaimer, those were some of the things I was excited for!.  eeek!


 Same here! Ugh, now I'm looking forward to this box a lot less. I wonder how the box could be worth $120 without the so called bonus items.


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really really hope not...but they did say that the inauguration box would be worth $120...so if those items are not included the remaining items don't really add up to that.


 That's exactly what I thought, how could they claim the box would be worth $120 and give us fewer items than those given to bloggers. Does the $120 price tag only apply to what the bloggers got? I hate that sort of stuff.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry to scare everyone. It just seemed a little off to me bc there was no disclosure statement, the boxes haven't shipped yet, and that blog didn't seem to have anything to do with beauty and/or subscription boxes, it appeared to be just outfits. I wonder what they consider the value of the Jewelmint piece to be, do they start at $29.99 and go up or are they all just $29.99?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 12, 2013)

Of course we don't know what we're actually getting until we receive our boxes, but I'm not too worried for two reasons:

a. The $120 price tag that everyone else is mentioning...without those big ticket items, how could it add up to that much?

b. This is their first box. If we don't get the same products that others did, people would be very upset, and there would probably be a lot of backlash. Not something they want ever, but particularly not for their first box.

These boxes are always going to be a bit of a mystery, so I don't count on them for anything. I'm just pleasantly surprised with whatever I get most of the time. As long as I'll use $40+ of the product from this box I'll be happy. However, my bet is on getting exactly what the bloggers did with slight variations (Butter London colors for example).


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm still excited for my box. I've been wanting the Moroccanoil anyway and I've never found a deal on it before. That alone is worth the $40 everything else is a bonus to me. My issue is just when a subscription service launches and sends boxes to bloggers that are better than the boxes subscribers receive. The contents of the box will determine if I stay for the next quarter, if I am blown away I will, of course, continue the sub. If my box is not comparable to the spoilers, I will consider it deceptive and cancel. Either way I'll still be happy with the first box so there's nothing to lose, only Moroccanoil to gain!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 12, 2013)

I feel the same way, if these boxes are being sent for promotion to get people sucked in and sign up showing these will be items in your box because up to that last blog no one else mentioned it being bonus items. At least I don't think anyone else did. I hate that they send better boxes out for promotion because those bloggers didn't even pay for them. We are the ones that do pay for them because we read how amazing those box is. I really don't care if people get these boxes for Free but I will feel cheated and deceived since we saw what they would (maybe) look like.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2013)

Kinda also why I'm holding out on ordering this box, I want to see what shipping is like as well, and if they ship SmartPost the limit of liability is only $100.

http://www.fedex.com/us/smart-post/outbound.html

I'm very curious about the bonus items they've talked about and how they plan to ship those (along with how they determine who "wins" them).  They did respond to an email I sent asking them how they ship, (via FedEx) but when I followed up if this meant SmartPost I got no response.

With PS taking an average of nine days to get to me, I'm not super stoked on waiting over a week for a box to arrive once shipped.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kinda also why I'm holding out on ordering this box, I want to see what shipping is like as well, and if they ship SmartPost the limit of liability is only $100.
> 
> ...


 As silly as it may sound, I think I'm going to stop subscribing to any sub that uses SmartPost. It's so annoying that PopSugar ships from Cali and it takes 10+ days to get to me, but I can get SeasonsBox from Canada in 3. It kinda takes the fun out of it to get an email that my PS box is on the way...then wait 2 weeks while everyone else gets to tell me what they got...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As silly as it may sound, I think I'm going to stop subscribing to any sub that uses SmartPost. It's so annoying that PopSugar ships from Cali and it takes 10+ days to get to me, but I can get SeasonsBox from Canada in 3. It kinda takes the fun out of it to get an email that my PS box is on the way...then wait 2 weeks while everyone else gets to tell me what they got...


 I don't think it's silly at all.  I really love my PS subscription but it is a huge bummer to wait so long for it to arrive.  That's why I'm really on the fence about another box that will take that long or longer to arrive, but that's just my assumptions.  If they actually ship FedEx it might be faster than SmartPost.  That's kind of why I want to "wait and see" how this first box works out for everyone.

There isn't enough in the initial box to convince me to sign up right now.  If I used hair oil, I'd be all over it, I know those who use this brand LOVE it.  But the other items are not enough of an incentive for me to sign up right now, not that I wouldn't love to have them. It is taking great restraint for me not to order this box and just gift the hair oil to my friend for her b-day.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think it's silly at all.  I really love my PS subscription but it is a huge bummer to wait so long for it to arrive.  That's why I'm really on the fence about another box that will take that long or longer to arrive, but that's just my assumptions.  If they actually ship FedEx it might be faster than SmartPost.  That's kind of why I want to "wait and see" how this first box works out for everyone.
> 
> There isn't enough in the initial box to convince me to sign up right now.  If I used hair oil, I'd be all over it, I know those who use this brand LOVE it.  But the other items are not enough of an incentive for me to sign up right now, not that I wouldn't love to have them. It is taking great restraint for me not to order this box and just gift the hair oil to my friend for her b-day.


 Come on Ann, drink the Kool-aid- you know it's going to be amazing!!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 12, 2013)

> I found another "unboxing" blog post :http://www.tineey.com/2013/03/unboxing-giuliana-rancics-fabfitfun-vip.html


 In the comments on this blog the blogger indicates that she has heard that her box was not a promo box but a true reflection of what's being sent


----------



## KayEss (Mar 12, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

I guess that means there will be two of those products we won't get, but those are all the variations? I'm still ok with it. I REALLY love the idea of getting one guaranteed product that is announced in advance for approximately the retail price of that product, but also getting extras with it to try. Like they announce Moroccan Oil this time, and they could announce the main item next time so you decide whether to skip if you don't like the main item.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know, I'm disappointed. It seems like trick advertising to me, all of these unboxings and then we get less when we PAID for the box? Seems wrong.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Come on Ann, drink the Kool-aid- you know it's going to be amazing!!


Dude I've drunk so much from joining this forum, if I have anymore I won't be able to afford my rock and roll life style.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 12, 2013)

I really hope that we get more than five products.  I didn't join for the Moroccan Oil... I have fine straight hair and oil just isn't useful for me. 

I suppose I don't really want a think thin bar either... but that will certainly be in every box and count as an item. The Jewelmint Necklace isn't my style.  I also doing really care for the custom Zoya color as it looks similar to some other colors I already own.  I joined because I was looking forward to trying Jouer Lip Gloss, Josie Maran Lip Stain, Butter London (a known love) and a Go Smile Whitening Pen. 

So... Moroccan Oil $40
Think Thin bar $2
Zoya $8
Joeur $20
Josie Maran $19
Butter London $18
Go Smile $22
Jewelmint $29

That would equal almost $160

I think they said that the value was $120 so we probably won't get two of the items that I was hoping for. 
Sad Panda :-(  I would not have subscribed had I realized we wouldn't get all of the items on blogs.


----------



## Lori Harp (Mar 12, 2013)

To me it looks like there are five full-sized items besides the Moroccan oil. The other two items could be the extra bonuses!


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 12, 2013)

Moroccan oil plus _five _items they say - looks like the boxes we've seen so far have the MO plus _seven _items. Guess we'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still a great deal if we don't get all seven, but yes, to be honest I'd feel disappointed seeing all those great boxes, signing up because of what I saw, and then getting less.

Hoping I get to try GoSmile and Butter polish - two things I've heard so much about but never tried!

PS Wonder when the boxes are going to ship! I bought mine Sunday.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone really think the Think Thin bar will actually count as an item? My guess is it would be an extra goodie. If the Josie Maran, Go Smile, and Butter London were all 1 of 3 possibilities for the box I'd be okay if it's the Butter London because I personally probably wouldn't use the other 2. Any way it goes I think I'll be happy because I was one of those people who signed up just for the Morrocan oil before seeing the rest of the contents.


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 12, 2013)

I signed up for the go smile pen.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up for the go smile pen.


 LOL--that's the one item I don't want.  If I get it and you don't, I'll swap!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 12, 2013)

I think the Jouer is a deluxe size, not a full size. I guess if there are variations we can always swap.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 12, 2013)

It says the inaugural box is valued at $120+ and it mentions full size items so my guess is that the Jouer and Thinkthin bar are bonus items and the 6 items (oil + 5 items) are the oil, jewelmint, butter, zoya, go smile and Josie Maran...thats my guess at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 12, 2013)

I haven't even received this box...and I am really kinda eh about it.

Not because of the main product or anything but this whole thing about which items will be there or what items will not be included.

I love joining beauty subscription boxes because I live in a small town and the only thing that has any type of high end beauty is my Sephora inside a JcPenney (which has the most limited items ever...never find anything good).

And its fun receiving a box full of goodies but when its a hassel, it loses its fun for me. I really don't like it when there is just frustration and hassel.  I would have rather them just saying they are only sending the oil and everything is a mystery instead of seeing all those amazing boxes. But I do hope for the best and hopefully we all end up with beautiful amazing boxes filled with great goodies


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 12, 2013)

I signed up for the butter London, Josie Marian &amp; the whitening pen- I really don't care about the other products- I'm really disappointed :-(.  Also, I checked out the oil and I have blonde hair which is meant for their"light" version.  I know that I filled out their survey but I'm sure that it's not going to be a variation ...double :-(   Is it possible to cancel does anyone know??


----------



## Eleda (Mar 12, 2013)

http://www.beautyfrosting.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/IMG_0429.jpg one more unboxing picture- read the text it says if you do an unboxing video and they like it - you can win shoes. Another confusion with the prizes - is it only for those who do the video or for everyone?

"I would not have subscribed had I realized we wouldn't get all of the items on blogs"  - me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for the butter London, Josie Marian &amp; the whitening pen- I really don't care about the other products- I'm really disappointed :-(.  Also, I checked out the oil and I have blonde hair which is meant for their"light" version.  I know that I filled out their survey but I'm sure that it's not going to be a variation ...double :-(   Is it possible to cancel does anyone know??


 I also bought it for the same items! I have buyers remorse now, lol. I'd cancel too.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for the butter London, Josie Marian &amp; the whitening pen- I really don't care about the other products- I'm really disappointed :-(.  Also, I checked out the oil and I have blonde hair which is meant for their"light" version.  I know that I filled out their survey but I'm sure that it's not going to be a variation ...double :-(   Is it possible to cancel does anyone know??


 Maybe you can find a store that sells it and exchange it??

I guess its bad to do but I have seen people posting on threads that they do that when they receive a color of lipstick or polish they don't like.

And I was also thinking about the light version because if you have lighter hair or thin hair...and my hair is thin and still thinning


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 12, 2013)

I wouldnt be disappointed yet...theres no reason to think the box wont include all the items we've seen...think positive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Regarding the extra prizes there may be multiple ways to win stuff...when I signed up there was an option to share on facebook or twitter for a chance to win so they may be using several ways to determine different prizes etc. If anyone is really concerned about the contents maybe someone could email and ask if bloggers who received the box received the same items others will get...its worth a shot to ask!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 12, 2013)

Your right Lucy- I'm going to stop being a Debbie Downer &amp; I'm going to think positive- thanks for your vote of confidence, sometimes we all need to hear it!!,


----------



## mmccann13 (Mar 12, 2013)

I was going to subscribe but i waited too long and the coupon codes don't work anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 12, 2013)

> Maybe you can find a store that sells it and exchange it?? I guess its bad to do but I have seen people posting on threads that they do that when they receive a color of lipstick or polish they don't like. And I was also thinking about the light version because if you have lighter hair or thin hair...and my hair is thin and still thinningÂ


 I want to apologize to you in advance skylola, I don't mean for this response to be directed at you bc it's not. I just wanted to address this bc I too have seen ppl on other threads talking abt returning items from subs to retailers and I think it's inappropriate. It's causing a loss to the store since they can't resell returned items, which is kinda like stealing. It's not the same as returning an item you didn't like to a retailer since they never made the sale to begin with. If someone wanted a red lipstick but got a pink one, they can either go to the store and buy it themself or swap with someone in the trade section. Part of subs is the chance and surprise, if you already know exactly what you want just buy it at the store.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to apologize to you in advance skylola, I don't mean for this response to be directed at you bc it's not. I just wanted to address this bc I too have seen ppl on other threads talking abt returning items from subs to retailers and I think it's inappropriate. It's causing a loss to the store since they can't resell returned items, which is kinda like stealing. It's not the same as returning an item you didn't like to a retailer since they never made the sale to begin with. If someone wanted a red lipstick but got a pink one, they can either go to the store and buy it themself or swap with someone in the trade section. Part of subs is the chance and surprise, if you already know exactly what you want just buy it at the store.


 No offense taken...thats why I said its bad. I know what you mean, idk if I could ever do that. Even when I return stuff to Sephora that I do not like I feel guilty returning it because I know they will not be able to resale it. Its not like a shirt that you don't like or it doesn't fit because they are able to resale that.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 13, 2013)

I had return guilt the other day bc I sent a coat back to Zappos. It was really cute but the sleeves were getting frayed and fuzzy after only a week of wear. It just didn't meet my quality standards. I don't expect clothes to last forever but I would want a jacket that could make it through winter.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok, I really wasn't planning on subscribing to this box ... but after much thought and looking at the blogs and this forum ... I'm thinking I'm going to cancel my PS sub and get this one. I've been able to find things I enjoy in each box so far, but this month has been mostly eh for me. Nothing too 'must have' for me. Plus in the long run, it's more expensive than FFF. I'm excited for the Moroccan Oil! I just started trying argan oil at the recommendation of my stylist and I LOVE it. So I've been wanting to try this brand. I also think the necklace is super cute. And I wouldn't mind trying the pen. The glosses look great too and I love Zoya and Butter London. (just hoping I would get a BL shade I don't already own) Soooo.... I think I'm convinced to go for this one! =)


----------



## hiheather (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm going to fabfitfun's twitter party tonight. I wonder if anyone will address this 'bonus gifts' issue or not. I did not sign up as I was waiting to see how the first box actually went.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe you can find a store that sells it and exchange it??
> ...


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 13, 2013)

If its ULTA or Sephora they cannot resell it, it's unsanitary and they have no way to tell if the item has been used other than your word. How would you feel if you bought used makeup someone returned? What if it looked new and you used it and got an infection? A lot of clothing stores don't resell returned items items either. I know Victorias Secret shreds all clothing returned, not just panties. Many stores do this but they don't tell the customers about it bc people get outraged the returns are destroyed and not donated or something. Most companies wil not donate bc it devalues the brand, who would pay $100 for a VSPINK hoodie if that items shows up at goodwill regularly? I just used VS as an example bc they got a lot of backlash when people found out about the clothes being destroyed, but it's common practice. Chanel bags are destroyed for the same reason, if a bag doesn't sell that season it's incinerated bc they are not going to put a $10,000 bag on clearance and devalue the brand.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If its ULTA or Sephora they cannot resell it, it's unsanitary and they have no way to tell if the item has been used other than your word. How would you feel if you bought used makeup someone returned? What if it looked new and you used it and got an infection? A lot of clothing stores don't resell returned items items either. I know Victorias Secret shreds all clothing returned, not just panties. Many stores do this but they don't tell the customers about it bc people get outraged the returns are destroyed and not donated or something. Most companies wil not donate bc it devalues the brand, who would pay $100 for a VSPINK hoodie if that items shows up at goodwill regularly? I just used VS as an example bc they got a lot of backlash when people found out about the clothes being destroyed, but it's common practice. Chanel bags are destroyed for the same reason, if a bag doesn't sell that season it's incinerated bc they are not going to put a $10,000 bag on clearance and devalue the brand.


 Hm... I didn't know places couldn't resell new items that were still sealed. I thought that was the point of the seal - to prove it was unopened/unused. Good food for thought - I'm gonna ask my usual Ulta and Sephora about this. Thanks!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If its ULTA or Sephora they cannot resell it, it's unsanitary and they have no way to tell if the item has been used other than your word. How would you feel if you bought used makeup someone returned? What if it looked new and you used it and got an infection? A lot of clothing stores don't resell returned items items either. I know Victorias Secret shreds all clothing returned, not just panties. Many stores do this but they don't tell the customers about it bc people get outraged the returns are destroyed and not donated or something. Most companies wil not donate bc it devalues the brand, who would pay $100 for a VSPINK hoodie if that items shows up at goodwill regularly? I just used VS as an example bc they got a lot of backlash when people found out about the clothes being destroyed, but it's common practice. Chanel bags are destroyed for the same reason, if a bag doesn't sell that season it's incinerated bc they are not going to put a $10,000 bag on clearance and devalue the brand.


 Curious where you're getting this information from?  I work for Limited Brands.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious where you're getting this information from?  I work for Limited Brands.


I remember reading about this somewhere. The part about Chanel is true (LV does it too), I think there was an instance last year where there was huge backlash for VS clothing because of that.


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious where you're getting this information from?  I work for Limited Brands.


 A quick Google search brought up a bunch of links from April 2011 regarding VS destroying returned clothing.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 13, 2013)

That is a shame about LV and Chanel!!! All of those pretty things that are like 6 months old being destroyed. 

ETA: My husband informs me that Apple has in the past buried thousands of new computers in the desert somewhere. 

This is fascinating and sad.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A quick Google search brought up a bunch of links from April 2011 regarding VS destroying returned clothing.


 Yes, thanks for you're helpful comment.  2011 huh?


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is a shame about LV and Chanel!!! All of those pretty things that are like 6 months old being destroyed.
> 
> ...


 Wow...that's environmentally conscious of them! lol...


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 13, 2013)

Does that go for every VS store? Because I purchased a returned pair of yoga pants in December.


----------



## jac a (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is a shame about LV and Chanel!!! All of those pretty things that are like 6 months old being destroyed.
> 
> ...


 i worked for a luxury retailer and it was pretty similar. pieces that were deemed "defective/damaged" were destroyed by being cut into pieces then photographed. we did salvage the parts (belts, buttons, zippers, warmers, hoods, etc.) that we would use for replacement parts for our clients. it was so sad to see thousands of dollars in shreds.

i know that apple as well as other tech companies recycle working parts for refurbished products that retail for a fraction of the price. apple does get a lot of bad rap but they are an awesome company.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does that go for every VS store? Because I purchased a returned pair of yoga pants in December.


Here's what may happen: returned merchandise is marked either re-sell-able or non re-sell-able when returned to a store.  Most associates/managers can determine if something was used, they see enough of it day to day.  Depending on the store policy and ability to resell the item it's either put back out on the sales floor (I highly doubt if someone buys sweats/t-shirt, etc, leaves the store and comes back five minutes later realizing they bought the wrong size and want to exchange them, that the store is going to cut up the returned merchandise), or if the merchandise is not resell-able (out of season/not called for on the sales floor/damaged, dirty, smelly, used, no tags/stickers, missing packaging) it's marked not resell-able thus marking it out of stock or inventory. 

Depending on the item and the condition it's in, it might get destroyed and throw away, or it might get tossed aside in a box or bin with other items like it and forgotten until inventory rolls around (some items might not be sell-able during a particular season but will be held for a clearance event if the store has one), the store pulls out the box of random items for the inventory company to verify, if the items are not found in the system it's classified as MOS and left in the box for the store to deal with, after inventory is completed the store holds an employee only event called an MOS sale.  Employees are given a bag and pay a predetermined amount and are allowed to fill their bag with MOS products from the box.  Everything not sold in the MOS sale gets....thrown out, according to the company rules it can't be donated.  Some employees shop from the MOS sale to donate everything. 

Have I seen perfectly good things cut up/thrown out?  Yep.  Have I seen things discarded in front of customers? Yep, almost all the time the items are damaged and unsellable. 

I can't say what happens at higher end places.  My sister worked for a company where even if the packaging was damaged (say a bow was bent or out of place but the product was completely fine) the employees were told to take the item home, so it may vary depending on the store, it's policies and rules and the type of merchandise. 

Unfortunately, your yoga pants may have been cut up and thrown away or if they were in resell-able condition, they may have been sold to someone else.  Short answer...it depends.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 13, 2013)

Um, I remember reading that VS returns used stuff to the floor. Some employee did a tell all or something but I remember distinctly it talking about how they are told to spray perfume on returned items and clean them up a bit (in some cases allowing them to air dry) before returning them back to the sales floor. EDIT: it was a news story investigation. But either way they'd been outed for selling used stuff.


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 13, 2013)

After a couple of different correspondences with FFF's customer service, I just wanted to say that I am extremely impressed. They responded quickly, and didn't send out a generalized response e-mail. It's even better than Birchbox's and PopSugar's CS in the beginning. I hope it stays that way. I'm excited either way, I just love Guiliana &amp; FabFitFun


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone emailed them to ask if our boxes will be comparable to bloggers' boxes?


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 13, 2013)

> Here's what may happen: returned merchandise is marked either re-sell-able or non re-sell-able when returned to a store.Â  Most associates/managers can determine if something was used, they see enough of it day to day.Â  Depending on the store policy and ability to resell the item it's either put back out on the sales floor (I highly doubt if someone buys sweats/t-shirt, etc, leaves the store and comes back five minutes later realizing they bought the wrong size and want to exchange them, that the store is going to cut up the returned merchandise), or if the merchandise is not resell-able (out of season/not called for on the sales floor/damaged, dirty, smelly, used, no tags/stickers, missing packaging) it's marked not resell-able thus marking it out of stock or inventory.Â  Depending on the item and the condition it's in, it might get destroyed and throw away, or it might get tossed aside in a box or bin with other items like it and forgotten until inventory rolls around (some items might not be sell-able during a particular season but will be held for a clearance event if the store has one), the store pulls out the box of random items for the inventory company to verify, if the items are not found in the system it's classified as MOS and left in the box for the store to deal with, after inventory is completed the store holds an employee only event called an MOS sale.Â  Employees are given a bag and pay a predetermined amount and are allowed to fill their bag with MOS products from the box.Â  Everything not sold in the MOS sale gets....thrown out, according to the company rules it can't be donated.Â  Some employees shop from the MOS sale to donate everything.Â  Have I seen perfectly good things cut up/thrown out?Â  Yep.Â  Have I seen things discarded in front of customers? Yep, almost all the time the items are damaged and unsellable.Â  I can't say what happens at higher end places.Â  My sister worked for a company where even if the packaging was damaged (say a bow was bent or out of place but the product was completely fine) the employees were told to take the item home, so it may vary depending on the store, it's policies and rules and the type of merchandise.Â  Unfortunately, your yoga pants may have been cut up and thrown away or if they were in resell-able condition, they may have been sold to someone else.Â  Short answer...it depends.


 That's just crazy! But the pants were ones that I purchased as a gift for my cousin. I didn't return them. But I asked why they were so much cheaper and they told me they had been returned after Black Friday. But they looked fine and were in her size, so I got them! =)


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just throwing my two cents in about the return subject. I was under the impression that at stores like Sephora and Ulta they disinfect return items and use them as sample ones that they keep on display, thus not going completely to waste.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's just crazy! But the pants were ones that I purchased as a gift for my cousin. I didn't return them. But I asked why they were so much cheaper and they told me they had been returned after Black Friday. But they looked fine and were in her size, so I got them! =)


 I'm sure the pants are just fine. Could've been something that was going out of season or not called for on the floor.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, I wasn't the one that brought the whole thing up.  You asked where *they* got their info from.  Chill out.


 Correct, I asked the one who posted the comment, because I curious if she had any other info instead of an obvious "simple google search."

Anyway, this has gone done the same path...again...sigh...and is getting way off topic as well.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 14, 2013)

Has anyone found any new coupon codes? I have a friend that wants to try it out.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 14, 2013)

> Correct, I asked the one who posted the comment, because I curious if she had any other info instead of an obvious "simple google search." Anyway, this has gone done the same path...again...sigh...and is getting way off topic as well.


 I ignored your comment bc I didn't like the way you addressed me. I think I made the right decision in doing so. I do not want to feed the negativity that occurs on the forums bc it's supposed to be fun and members should be respectful of each other.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 14, 2013)

I think selling used yoga pants is gross and just as bad as selling used panties, how could the store be sure they haven't been used. If I was going to buy yoga pants I would order them online just to be sure they had not even been tried on.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 14, 2013)

> I think selling used yoga pants is gross and just as bad as selling used panties, how could the store be sure they haven't been used. If I was going to buy yoga pants I would order them online just to be sure they had not even been tried on.


 I'm guessing they weren't even tried on as it was from their Black Friday sale. But even so, I don't think it's that gross. (Not like underwear anyway) I always wash my new clothes before I wear them out too. This really is getting way off topic... I hope the box comes soon so we can talk about what's in it instead! Lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm guessing they weren't even tried on as it was from their Black Friday sale. But even so, I don't think it's that gross. (Not like underwear anyway) I always wash my new clothes before I wear them out too. This really is getting way off topic... I hope the box comes soon so we can talk about what's in it instead! Lol


 If your happy with them, that's all that matters.  Work in retail long enough and you can spot stuff that's been used/worn or just isn't exactly right.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ignored your comment bc I didn't like the way you addressed me. I think I made the right decision in doing so. I do not want to feed the negativity that occurs on the forums bc it's supposed to be fun and members should be respectful of each other.


 Hmmm, while I agree with creating a fun community aspect of this thread, I was asking where your info was from, wasn't intended to be negative in the least bit.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 14, 2013)

@Ann Tucci, it's fine sometimes things just come across wrong or are taking out of context in written communication. This whole convo is off the topic of the thread so let's just get back to FFF. I think we are all in agreement that it's wrong to return items to a store they were not purchased from, which is how we originally deviated from FFF to begin with.


----------



## crburros (Mar 14, 2013)

It's a little chilly on this thread. So about FFF?!


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's a little chilly on this thread. So about FFF?!


 Haha don't worry be happpppppy!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for the butter London, Josie Marian &amp; the whitening pen- I really don't care about the other products- I'm really disappointed :-(.  Also, I checked out the oil and I have blonde hair which is meant for their"light" version.  I know that I filled out their survey but I'm sure that it's not going to be a variation ...double :-(   Is it possible to cancel does anyone know??


 This may not be helpful regarding the variation in the FFF box, but if you want something similar but not as heavy as moroccan oil, you could try Aveda Light Elements. It's like a lighter version of what moroccan oil does. I switch in between depending on the season, weather, what my crazy coarse hair feels like doing that day. 



 I like both!


----------



## JessP (Mar 14, 2013)

I wish we could log into our "accounts" and check on shipping status, etc. like on PopSugar. Of course, I'd probably be checking it like every 10 minutes lol. I'm just excited and hope we score some of the "bonus gifts" we've heard about e.g. Kindle Fires, iPad minis, etc. I wonder how they'll integrate those into our boxes because I haven't heard too much about it yet, other than this from FabFitFun: "You could be a winner! Randomly selected members will receive super-fab bonus gifts!"


----------



## Eleda (Mar 14, 2013)

I saw on Twitter they strt sending on monday 18th! yay!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw on Twitter they strt sending on monday 18th! yay!


 OMG - I cant' wait!


----------



## crburros (Mar 14, 2013)

Yay!!!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 14, 2013)

So excited!!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish we could log into our "accounts" and check on shipping status, etc. like on PopSugar. Of course, I'd probably be checking it like every 10 minutes lol. I'm just excited and hope we score some of the "bonus gifts" we've heard about e.g. Kindle Fires, iPad minis, etc. I wonder how they'll integrate those into our boxes because I haven't heard too much about it yet, other than this from FabFitFun: "You could be a winner! Randomly selected members will receive super-fab bonus gifts!"


 I know! I kept trying to figure out how I could check my account but I guess you can't. 

I hope they fix that with the box coming out.


----------



## mckondik (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll take one superfab bonus gift please!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 14, 2013)

> I'll take one superfab bonus gift please!


 Yes please! =)


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 14, 2013)

I haven't heard anything about how many bonus gift prizes there are and when/how they will announce that - hoping for more info soon! I wasn't under the impression the extra stuff was going to end up in our boxes - is that a possibility?

I second that question someone else asked - does anyone know if our boxes will compare (number of items) to the bloggers boxes?

So excited! I was charged on Tuesday.


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't heard anything about how many bonus gift prizes there are and when/how they will announce that - hoping for more info soon! I wasn't under the impression the extra stuff was going to end up in our boxes - is that a possibility?
> 
> ...


 No mention of it during the twitter party last night. It was strictly about Moroccan Oil and hair care but it was great. They spent a lot of time answering hair questions. They were actually suppose to give out prizes during that but at the end FabFitFun said they would post the winners list today. I haven't seen anything on facebook or twitter though. Anyone else attend or see the list of winners?  I am super excited about this box. Hoping mine gets mailed on Monday!!


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 15, 2013)

I attended the twitter party too - I think they were supposed to announce the winners yesterday. Not sure what's going on with that, hopefully soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## randomlyreviews (Mar 15, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing as the link in the confirmation email they sent out where we were supposed to check our account, did not work. I emailed them about it and they said that _"Our login system is not yet fully up, but we can definitely help you on our end."_ I am hoping it'd be up and running soon and, also, that they'll have a referral system, similar to other subs.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! I kept trying to figure out how I could check my account but I guess you can't.
> 
> I hope they fix that with the box coming out.


I was wondering the same thing as the link in the confirmation email they sent out where we were supposed to check our account, did not work. I emailed them about it and they said that _"Our login system is not yet fully up, but we can definitely help you on our end."_ I am hoping it'd be up and running soon and, also, that they'll have a referral system, similar to other subs.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 15, 2013)

Does anyone know of any promo codes? I'm interested in subscribing


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know of any promo codes? I'm interested in subscribing


 Someone had asked in their FB page and they said the code expired and there were no current codes but if I come across one I'll post it.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone had asked in their FB page and they said the code expired and there were no current codes but if I come across one I'll post it.


 Darn that's a bummer, I'm too cheap to subscribe without some sort of code


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 15, 2013)

Just tried the code FAB10 and it did work for $10 off!!!


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just tried the code FAB10 and it did work for $10 off!!!


 Yay that's awesome! I can't wait to get my box.. I'll be stalking my mail woman next week lol


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay that's awesome! I can't wait to get my box.. I'll be stalking my mail woman next week lol


 me too!! I just broke down and ordered the *Coco Rocha Fancy Box Subscription as well!! I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 17, 2013)

Shipping is suppose to begin tomorrow- I'm in mi so it's going take forever &amp; a day- I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's box &amp; the different color variations.  Hoping one of us gals win the extra prizes- luv u gals!!


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 17, 2013)

So excited for the shipment tomorrow. I will be stalking this page all week. Hope y'all enjoy your boxes as well!


----------



## KayEss (Mar 18, 2013)

Boo, I'm out of town for the next two weeks! So frustrating! I hate when boxes are just sitting there waiting for me...drives me crazy. I'll be stalking everyone else though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm curious to see if they'll ship in waves depending on location or not, but either way I hope my box arrives in San Diego quickly! And, like Shauna, I'm also hoping we all get some extra "bonus items"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited that they'll ship starting tomorrow - love it!


----------



## alpina0560 (Mar 18, 2013)

I just signed up using the $10 off promo code listed above (Thanks wldflowur!) I have been on the verge of canceling popsugar, so I figured I'd give this one a try to see how I feel about it! Can't wait!


----------



## PBandJilly (Mar 18, 2013)

Got an email this morning to take the survey again!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got an email this morning to take the survey again!


 I did, too. I wonder if I need to take it since mine actually seemed to go through the first time...


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 18, 2013)

Mine went through the first time and I didn't receive a request to retake.  My friend didn't take the survey the first time and she got the request. She said the request was for FUTURE boxes.


----------



## ricarlav (Mar 18, 2013)

I just gave in and subscribed and called in, I made it in time to get the box! I'm super excited for this since I cancelled all of my subs.


----------



## luvmymac (Mar 18, 2013)

I took the survey as well. When I submitted it,I didn't get a confirmation. It took me back to the survey,so I'm not sure if it was completed or not. Did this happen to anybody else?


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I took the survey as well. When I submitted it,I didn't get a confirmation. It took me back to the survey,so I'm not sure if it was completed or not. Did this happen to anybody else?


 I just retook it (I did it the first time around, too). Mine did what you just described, but "underneath" the survey I could see vaguely written something like "Thanks for taking the survey." It was a short sentence, and if you weren't looking for it, you'd miss it - partially because the original survey was literally on top of it. Does that make sense? Point is - I think your survey went through as mine did.


----------



## ricarlav (Mar 18, 2013)

How did you guys get a survey to take? When I paid my screen went black, but I got a confirmation email that my order went through and I'd be notified when it shipped.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, some of us got surveys right away when we signed up (I did), then some of us got emails today (I got that, too). It says it's for future boxes, so I wouldn't worry if you haven't gotten the survey yet, the next box isn't for a few months, and you can tell they're still working the kinks out of their online system.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 18, 2013)

Decided to sub after going back and forth for over a week and a half...I decided to treat myself after being good and spending ALL of our tax money paying off bills...excited to see the boxes and fingers crossed for the same box that's in the blogs floating around!


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone receive shipping notices?


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone receive shipping notices?


 No shipping notice yet for me but I'm getting excited!! Can't wait to get my box


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 19, 2013)

Impatiently awaiting shipping as well.  The FAQ on the site said if you ordered before March 15th it would ship on or before the 20th.  

http://fabfitfun.com/vip/faq.php


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Impatiently awaiting shipping as well.  The FAQ on the site said if you ordered before March 15th it would ship on or before the 20th.
> 
> http://fabfitfun.com/vip/faq.php


 Means today or tmrw! Hopefully they keep to their word.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 20, 2013)

wow-just got my box in mail and i never received an email that it was sent out.  surprised, since i'm in hawaii and i'm usually the last to receive anything.  still waiting on both my birchboxes:/


----------



## KayEss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow-just got my box in mail and i never received an email that it was sent out.  surprised, since i'm in hawaii and i'm usually the last to receive anything.  still waiting on both my birchboxes:/


 Woah! Maybe that means they're sending the furthest boxes first? Did you get everything the bloggers got?


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 20, 2013)

sorry-false alarm!  omg, i received my first package from fab.com and completely confused it with my fabfitfun account:/   got kinda excited there for a moment


----------



## KayEss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry-false alarm!  omg, i received my first package from fab.com and completely confused it with my fabfitfun account:/   got kinda excited there for a moment


 No worries...fab.com, justfab.com, fabfitfun.com...lots of fabs going on around here! It's getting to be a little confusing.


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 20, 2013)

I got all excited!... still no shipping


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 20, 2013)

I am so excited.  I hope they ship soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Mar 20, 2013)

Not happy with all the shipping mystery. I emailed and they replied "boxes begin to ship this week, and should arrive to your house within the next two weeks". Seems they created this hype and now that they keep getting more subscribers, the shipping is delayed. Irritating.


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 20, 2013)

The response I got was:

"Apologies, but we are experiencing some technical difficulties with our confirmation notification emails. Boxes will begin to ship this week, and should arrive to your house within the next two weeks. Apologies for the inconvenience."  

Kinda stinks that there will be no shipping notification emails, like with anything I've ever ordered ever. Guess it will be a complete surprise when it shows up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not happy with all the shipping mystery. I emailed and they replied "boxes begin to ship this week, and should arrive to your house within the next two weeks". Seems they created this hype and now that they keep getting more subscribers, the shipping is delayed. Irritating.


 I was afraid of this happening. It's why I delayed subscribing until the first round of shipping got underway.  I hope they stay true to their word.


----------



## JessP (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay.. impatience is setting in. Where oh where is the shipping info, FFF?


----------



## wurly (Mar 20, 2013)

I got a call from FFF today. I had emailed them last night and told them I couldn't complete the survey online due to some weird glitch. They read me the questions over the phone, filled out the survey for me, and I asked when the first boxes were going out. She said Friday. Hope she's right!


----------



## KayEss (Mar 20, 2013)

If I were to start one of these companies, I would be VERY careful about promising shipping dates. If you can't ship by the 20th, then don't say you will! Just say "around the end of March"...then if you DO ship by the 20th, you're going to impress people, and if not, no harm done.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 20, 2013)

> If I were to start one of these companies, I would be VERY careful about promising shipping dates. If you can't ship by the 20th, then don't say you will! Just say "around the end of March"...then if you DO ship by the 20th, you're going to impress people, and if not, no harm done.


 This exactly! I am not super impressed with them so far but at least they wrote back with an update. I love the items though so I will see how this one goes.


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 20, 2013)

Amen


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I were to start one of these companies, I would be VERY careful about promising shipping dates. If you can't ship by the 20th, then don't say you will! Just say "around the end of March"...then if you DO ship by the 20th, you're going to impress people, and if not, no harm done.


I agree.

And I totally understand that things happen, so even just an email updating everyone what is going on so they're not getting frustrated waiting.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay.. impatience is setting in. Where oh where is the shipping info, FFF?


 for me its more like WTFFF, pardon my french.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was afraid of this happening. It's why I delayed subscribing until the first round of shipping got underway.  I hope they stay true to their word.


 smart move, I wanted to do this, but caved. My curiosity prevents me from calling them to cancel.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 21, 2013)

I just got a UPS delivery notice from Capacity LLC. I'm not sure what it is, did anyone else get one?


----------



## JessP (Mar 21, 2013)

> for me its more like WTFFF, pardon my french.


Bahaaha! Oh goodness, that is too funny lol.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got a UPS delivery notice from Capacity LLC. I'm not sure what it is, did anyone else get one?


They said they would be shipping Fedex...


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 21, 2013)

Too bad I was hoping it might be my box. Now I'll have to wait until Friday to find out what it is.


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got a UPS delivery notice from Capacity LLC. I'm not sure what it is, did anyone else get one?


 I got one too and I have no idea what it is.....


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 21, 2013)

My friend tried to subscribe today and they're all sold out only accepting subscribers for their summer box

I'm hoping box ships out soon


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got a UPS delivery notice from Capacity LLC. I'm not sure what it is, did anyone else get one?


 It looks like a distribution company ... maybe they are preparing the packages to be shipped? 

  "Capacity's online client tool gives real-time tracking of orders, inventory, receiving, and customer order history data. Access your operational details through your phone or computer anywhere 24/7/365â€¦"  http://www.capacityllc.com/

"Pick, Pack &amp; Ship Fulfillment

Capacity utilizes RF (radio frequency) technology to track all inventory and to pick orders. What does that mean? Each item that comes into our facilities is bar coded with a tracking barcode we print and apply. That is then scanned every time product is received, putaway, moved, or picked. Capacity also helps to create unique custom packaging in collaboration with our clients. We understand the importance of a distinctive presentation that communicates their brand consistently and enhances customer experience. We have cultivated a â€œgreenâ€ approach since inception over 10 years ago. Our default shipping materials are new recycled corrugated boxes, crumpled craft paper and post-consumer recycled plastic products (air bags, etc.)"


----------



## KayEss (Mar 22, 2013)

I GOT A TRACKING NUMBER!!! Estimated delivery the 28th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 22, 2013)

I just got my tracking number too. I'm currently in Hawaii on vacation/work conference and soon excited that I'll have boxapalooza when I get home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my tracking number too. I'm currently in Hawaii on vacation/work conference and soon excited that I'll have boxapalooza when I get home.


 Ah, I'm on vacation too! Also on an island in the Pacific, funny enough! The woman at my apartment office is going to give me those judgey eyes when I get back...judge me all you want, lady, but I know I get cooler mail than you. So hooray for boxapaloozas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PBandJilly (Mar 22, 2013)

> Ah, I'm on vacation too! Also on an island in the Pacific, funny enough! The woman at my apartment office is going to give me those judgey eyes when I get back...judge me all you want, lady, but I know I get cooler mail than you. So hooray for boxapaloozas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Got my tracking number! Estimated delivery April 8...living on an island in the Pacific  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 22, 2013)

Yay I got my tracking number.. Estimated delivery 3/27  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and weight 1.7lbs


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 22, 2013)

So far I haven't received any emails with my tracking info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did anyone sign up after 03/15? I believe I signed up 03/16 not sure when I'll get my box


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 22, 2013)

got mine too! March 29 est delivery....Boston here.


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 22, 2013)

My estimates day of delivery is March 27- I'm in NJ. I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## isaboo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi I'm new but lurking for a while.  I also received a tracking number.....March 28 and I live in Houston.


----------



## musthave (Mar 22, 2013)

March 27 in Texas with a weight of 1.8 lbs - I'm guessing I wasn't a winner of the fabulous shoes this time!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 22, 2013)

No shipping yet for me- I live in MI &amp; I signed up a while ago- I'm sure it's coming though . I'm so excited to see variations.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 22, 2013)

Just found my tracking- it was hanging out in my junk folder.  Due to arrive 27th &amp; mine weighs 1.8 pounds .


----------



## wurly (Mar 22, 2013)

Who sent the tracking info? Is it from fedex?


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Who sent the tracking info? Is it from fedex?


 Email was from Fabfitfun and it was sent Fedex smartpost


----------



## luvmymac (Mar 22, 2013)

March 27th for me in Ohio.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 22, 2013)

I signed up easy before the 15th and I don't have tracking info in my email. I even checked the junk mail. As long as it shows up I'll be okay.


----------



## Lola Jean (Mar 22, 2013)

I got my tracking number today, due to arrive on the 26th!  I live in CO.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 22, 2013)

I found my tracking in my spam box.  It should be here on the 28th.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Email was from Fabfitfun and it was sent Fedex smartpost


 Ugh I KNEW they'd ship Slowpost.  I'm not sure I can deal with another sub that uses that awful service.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh I KNEW they'd ship Slowpost.  I'm not sure I can deal with another sub that uses that awful service.


 This ^

If the box doesn't absolutely wow me I will definitely cancel, I can't tolerate slowpost.


----------



## crburros (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine weights 0.6 lbs? Whaaaa?


----------



## JessP (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine is scheduled for the 25th (yay!) but only weighs .8 lbs (?).


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 22, 2013)

I haven't received any tracking yet but I just ordered on the 18th. I guess I should expect mine to ship next week but the difference in weights makes me nervous!


----------



## crburros (Mar 22, 2013)

I



> Mine is scheduled for the 25th (yay!) but only weighs .8 lbs (?).


 I guess no iPad Minis for us. Lol


----------



## OiiO (Mar 22, 2013)

That can't be right, Moroccanoil alone should weigh a lot, FedEx must have messed up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This ^
> 
> If the box doesn't absolutely wow me I will definitely cancel, I can't tolerate slowpost.


 Especially from California! My average wait time for PopSugar boxes is 10-11 days, much longer than FedEx's 2-7 day window claimed on their website.  

I find it very annoying with I can get a package shipped via USPS Priority shipping from California to (practically) the beach in VA in three days, but a FedEx Smart Post box takes two or three times as long.


----------



## JessP (Mar 22, 2013)

> I guess no iPad Minis for us. Lol


 Lol I guess not! Total bummer. Maybe we are getting a bonus item but it's something really light, like diamond jewelry hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Mar 22, 2013)

> That can't be right, Moroccanoil alone should weigh a lot, FedEx must have messed up.


I hope you're right! I know there were some weight discrepancies with the PS box this month but we all got the same items, so maybe it's that issue again.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine should arrive on 27th. My popsugar estimated date of arrival does not update for like 8 days during shipment, so I think this is a "business class" of slow post or something, lol.

Have you notice your dimentions? Mine says 8x8x8 in. ?


----------



## teastrong (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine should be here Monday! The dimensions seem a little small to me? 1.8 pounds as well, so no extra goodies here.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 22, 2013)

Boo nothing for me yet and I ordered the 13th! Hopefully later today...


----------



## randomlyreviews (Mar 22, 2013)

Got my tracking number; est. delivery 3/29 (I live in MA), 1.8 lbs. weight and yes, I too was curious about those 8x8x8 in. dimensions mentioned...

Re: the weight, maybe it's a mix up... the full-size Moroccan Oil bottle I have at home (which is what FFF is supposedly sending) is 3.4 fl.oz or ~ 0.2 lbs


----------



## JessP (Mar 22, 2013)

Just scrolled down on the FedEx page and my box dimensions are 6x6x6.. So lower weight and smaller box? I hope these fluctuations are indeed just errors in the FedEx system and not FFF-related.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 22, 2013)

I haven't gotten tracking eithee and I ordered on mar 9th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine is an estimated delivery of March 26th, and I'm in southern California. I'm excited to see y'alls spoilers


----------



## coralpeonies (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine is estimated to arrive on the 28th (NY). Package dimensions and weight are the same as most of you have mentioned--8x8x8, 1.8lbs.

First post!

You guys have no idea how happy I am to have found this forum full of enablers


----------



## JessP (Mar 22, 2013)

> Mine is estimated to arrive on the 28th (NY). Package dimensions and weight are the same as most of you have mentioned--8x8x8, 1.8lbs. First post! You guys have no idea how happy I am to have found this forum full of enablers :laughs:


 Haha well welcome! We're glad you found us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 22, 2013)

I ordered the 19th hopefully they will ship soon


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just scrolled down on the FedEx page and my box dimensions are 6x6x6.. So lower weight and smaller box? I hope these fluctuations are indeed just errors in the FedEx system and not FFF-related.


 Mine's also 6x6x6 and only 0.7 pounds! I can't believe that's right for those dimensions. I feel like my Birchboxes are usually a little less than half a pound, and I imagine the Moroccan oil by itself would be pretty hefty. Also praying it's a FedEx mistake!


----------



## traceyc (Mar 22, 2013)

I have tracking!  They say my box is 2.1 pounds and 8x8x8 but I will not get it until the 28th.  Looking forward to seeing all the spoilers


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 22, 2013)

No updates here, I did find my othe email from them and I signed up on march 10th. So we will see if I will get this box.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 22, 2013)

Double post, sorry on my phone.


----------



## coralpeonies (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you JessP!

Can't wait to see all the spoilers.


----------



## IffB (Mar 22, 2013)

8X8X8 1.8 lbs estimate for Atlanta is 3/28. I guess no Mini Ipad here either....

I am assuming the size variation is a data entry error of the person creating the shipment labels?  Smaller boxes would not make any sense, specially for the debut!


----------



## Dots (Mar 22, 2013)

No shipping notice yet.


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine says its 0.8 lb D:


----------



## renolyn (Mar 22, 2013)

I live in the Pacific Northwest and no tracking for me either. I ordered on March 12.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Mar 22, 2013)

I've got 7x7x7 at 1.2lbs. Annoying considering I signed up relatively early-ish. I sent my box home so I won't be there until April 6th or so.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 22, 2013)

I signed up March 7th, and I don't have tracking. Initially I thought maybe they were sending them in waves, but other people in my state have tracking, so who knows. I might cancel due to slowpost, anyway. Man, I hate that service...


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hmmm...signed up March 7th and nothing in my box :/


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 22, 2013)

Same here - March 7th and no tracking yet... I'm in FL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 22, 2013)

Seems like there is quite a bit of variations on box sizes and weights on their facebook, too!

Mine is:

8x8x8

1.8 lbs


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like there is quite a bit of variations on box sizes and weights on their facebook, too!
> 
> ...


 I just checked on FB, and someone's box is 13x9x2, but only 1.8lbs.  The plot thickens.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 22, 2013)

I was not expecting so many variations for the intro box. Hopefully they are all equally good. I think box envy is one of the worst things for sub services' customer satisfaction. Even if people get a box they would've been happy with, if they see someone else with a better box they will be mad.


----------



## JessP (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked on FB, and someone's box is 13x9x2, but only 1.8lbs.  The plot thickens.


 Holy bananas. I'm going to peruse their FB page now, too lol.


----------



## Nicole Rae (Mar 22, 2013)

No shipping yet either (3/8 sign up)! Maybe the box variations are extra goodies? (a girl can dream, right?)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 22, 2013)

Orrrr there is a rogue mail weighing/measuring person out there with a sick sense of humor trying to drive us bananas...haha


----------



## Eleda (Mar 22, 2013)

I get that there can be variation in the box weight. But dimentions?


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 22, 2013)

Someone posted on FB that they got their box- &amp; everything is in it- same as bloggers!!  Yay!!


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone posted on FB that they got their box- &amp; everything is in it- same as bloggers!!  Yay!!


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 22, 2013)

Does anyone know for a fact that there are random prizes being sent _in/with_ the boxes they are sending out? Is there a possibility they are going to be shipped separately maybe? Just a guess - wasn't sure the details on the prizes. Wondering if they are going to announce the winners of if we will never know?


----------



## noraray (Mar 22, 2013)

any Idea what the weight was?


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 22, 2013)

Sadness! I ordered on Mar 8 and no email for me.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine is 1.7 and 8x8x8 as well. Hmm. I'm guessing they're all the same, just some weirdness on the FedEx side.


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 22, 2013)

Per Facebook boxes will continue to ship through Monday. I guess mines is shipping Monday


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 22, 2013)

Got my shipping notice today too. 1.8 pounds 8x8x8. Guessing no extra goodies here either. I'm curious as to exactly what all the goodies will be and how many of each they send.


----------



## PBandJilly (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my shipping notice today too. 1.8 pounds 8x8x8. Guessing no extra goodies here either. I'm curious as to exactly what all the goodies will be and how many of each they send.


 Or maybe we all got extra goodies! Here's to wishful thinking!


----------



## maleia91 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm hoping that the people who won something get like a voucher in their box or something... I mean, it's not like they're going to ship a random box of shoes to someone... Right? Idk, totally wishful thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree on the voucher. I totally think that's how they would do it. How else would they know sizes? And shoes always run different. The highest weight I've seen is 2.1 pounds. My fingers are crossed i see a voucher in mine!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 22, 2013)

It looks like some have already received their boxes!! 

And they appear that they have received all the items the bloggers have.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 23, 2013)

Got my tracking. 2.2lbs and est delivery April 1st.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 23, 2013)

Double post


----------



## wurly (Mar 23, 2013)

> Got my tracking. 2.2lbs and est delivery April 1st.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine is supposed to get to me Saturday, 3/30. It's 8x8x8 and weights 1.7 pounds.


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine says 3.6lbs!!!!!!delivery for march 30th



> Mine is supposed to get to me Saturday, 3/30. It's 8x8x8 and weights 1.7 pounds.


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh you gotta show us what the extra two pounds is when ya get it! How exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 23, 2013)

Did someone calculate the box value with all of the items in the box? I am so excited for this box. Really a "buy a Moroccan oil get a free zoya" promo would have done it for me, but I'm excited to try the rest of the box too. Are people getting variations on the jewelry piece? I looked at the instagram feed and people take pics of the box but leave the jewelry in the pouch.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 23, 2013)

Finally got my tracking! Date is march 30 and weighs 1.8 lbs. can't wait!! =D


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 23, 2013)

got my tracking finally! 8x8x8 1.7 lbs, due 3/29


----------



## JessP (Mar 23, 2013)

My box dimensions changed to 12x10x2 which seems more likely - the boxes I've seen so far seem skinny in terms of depth. Weight stayed the same at .8 lbs, though. Should be here on Monday (though I'm secretly hoping it shows up today!).


----------



## rubyjuls (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine is supposed to be here Thursday.  It's weight is 1.8lbs


----------



## maleia91 (Mar 23, 2013)

My box is in my city! But knowing FedEx, they'll drop it off at my post office and delay it until Monday. My post office is walking distance from my house. Grumble grumble...


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Mar 23, 2013)

Has everyone received tracking info?  I'm getting a little worried because I subscribed on the 7th and I haven't received any tracking info (I checked my spam folder too just in case).  I wonder if they're waiting to ship out California-bound boxes last, which is crazy annoying!  I hate being the last to get all of my boxes, especially when I'm closest to most of the ship-out locations.


----------



## renolyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Finally got my tracking info! 8x8x8 and 1.7 pounds. Should arrive on the 28th! Of course I'll be out of town on a business trip *grumble*


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 23, 2013)

Received! 

I got Jouer (glisten), Moroccan Oil, Zoya (Fitfabfun), ThinkThin Butter London (yummy mummy), Go Pen Smile, and well, and interesting set of earrings and ring for which I need to set up a trade list I'm afraid. But I'm excited to try some of the things out. No Josie Maran stain?


----------



## maleia91 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Has everyone received tracking info? Â I'm getting a little worried because I subscribed on the 7th and I haven't received any tracking info (I checked my spam folder too just in case). Â I wonder if they're waiting to ship out California-bound boxes last, which is crazy annoying! Â I hate being the last to get all of my boxes, especially when I'm closest to most of the ship-out locations.


I'm in southern CA with my box down the street from me.


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has everyone received tracking info?  I'm getting a little worried because I subscribed on the 7th and I haven't received any tracking info (I checked my spam folder too just in case).  I wonder if they're waiting to ship out California-bound boxes last, which is crazy annoying!  I hate being the last to get all of my boxes, especially when I'm closest to most of the ship-out locations.


 I still haven't received it and I signed up on the 7th also.  I'm in Florida so we're on opposite coasts!


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received!
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Mar 23, 2013)

I think they said they'd be shipping through Monday on their Fb page, so you may receive shipping emails then!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received!
> 
> ...


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 23, 2013)

Lucy, I updated my post with the answer to your questions. Forgot about those.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 23, 2013)

Consider emailing them if most other people are getting the Josie Maran (which seems to be the case).


----------



## Lori Harp (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks like from the facebook page that some people are getting two pieces of jewelmit jewelry instead of the Josie Maran and Butter London. I don't need more jewelry. I am really hoping for the butter London polish and the Joise Maran lip stain. If I get two pieces of jewelry that may be a deal breaker for me. I am not a big fan of Jewelmint anyway!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lori Harp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like from the facebook page that some people are getting two pieces of jewelmit jewelry instead of the Josie Maran and Butter London. I don't need more jewelry. I am really hoping for the butter London polish and the Joise Maran lip stain. If I get two pieces of jewelry that may be a deal breaker for me. I am not a big fan of Jewelmint anyway!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That would be such a bummer for me too. The JM and BL were the main reasons I signed up. I haven't gotten a shipping notice either. I signed up on the 8th and if I end up with subs when others who signed up after me get the JM and BL, I'll be a wee bit miffed.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe the lighter box weights are getting the JM and bL and the heavier ones are getting extra jewelry.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh, that makes sense, the two pcs of jewelry and one less item.


----------



## teastrong (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be such a bummer for me too. The JM and BL were the main reasons I signed up. I haven't gotten a shipping notice either. I signed up on the 8th and if I end up with subs when others who signed up after me get the JM and BL, I'll be a wee bit miffed.


 Ditto for me too.  I wanted the Morrocan oil and to try the JM and BL, the rest was stuff I figured I would give away.   I hope I don't get some funky lookin' junk jewelry.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ladies that have received their boxes- what did you receive &amp; what was its weight?  I really want the BL &amp; JS products- it's the main reason I signed up.


----------



## shabs (Mar 23, 2013)

I did not get the JM lipstain.  I really wanted the lipstain too!  Got earrings and a ring--both not great (the ring is too big and ehhh). Did get the BL polish.  

Box was 1.8 10x12x2

invoice said it was VIP Box 3


----------



## wurly (Mar 23, 2013)

That's a little disappointing, to see that some people don't get everything shown in the blogger boxes. I subscribed to jewelmint for a while, and really didn't think the quality of their products was that good. Kind of lame for FFF to just load us up with random jewelmint leftovers and stiff us on the products that were shown.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Shabs for posting!!  I guess I just assumed we'd all get the same products but in different color variation.  The last think I want is more junkmint oh I mean jewemint.  I'm just not a fan of the quality- it's not even something that I feel I can give as a gift- too junky.


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's a little disappointing, to see that some people don't get everything shown in the blogger boxes. I subscribed to jewelmint for a while, and really didn't think the quality of their products was that good. Kind of lame for FFF to just load us up with random jewelmint leftovers and stiff us on the products that were shown.


Definitely lame to send us jewelry that was leftover/didn't sell, that isn't on trend! I've never tried Butter London (couldn't justify the price without knowing if it's worth it) so I am really crossing my fingers it's in my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto for me too.  I wanted the Morrocan oil and to try the JM and BL, the rest was stuff I figured I would give away.   I hope I don't get some funky lookin' junk jewelry.


Me too, me and my sister were going to split it, I just wanted the JM and the oil and she wanted the whitening pen, mini lipgloss, and the jewelry.  We were going to share the nail polishes.  Idk what we will do now.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 23, 2013)

I think it's deceptive on their part to send bloggers nice boxes to get people to subscribe, then take out some of the best products and replace them with Jewelmint rejects.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 23, 2013)

I wish people on FB would post pics of the jewelry! I'm curious to which pieces they are sending out. Someone got a necklace and earrings instead of the earrings and ring posted here.


----------



## nlogan (Mar 23, 2013)

My box came today! I like a couple things in it but, overall not super impressed (I am sure it's due to the fact I am subscribed to so many different sub services)


----------



## KayEss (Mar 23, 2013)

Ugh, this worries me immensely. A lot of Jewelmint items are really weird, and "really weird" is not my personal jewelry style. I was okay with it because I saw it as an extra (if I don't like it, no big deal), but if you take one of the big ticket items out of the box and replace it with a Jewelmint item, that really devalues the box for me. Of course I'm on vacation, so I won't be able to see what I for at least a week. :/


----------



## coralpeonies (Mar 23, 2013)

Aww am I the only one who actually liked the necklace in the spoiler boxes? I thought it's rather cute.

However I am a little disappointed that not everyone received all the "bonuses." I signed up mainly for the Moroccan oil so there's really no way for this box to fail me unless they er..forget to put the oil in. I can see how this can be a real let down for people that really wanted the BL and JM.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 23, 2013)

I wanted the Moroccan Oil, Butter London and Go Smile...starting to get concerned that the Butter London and Go Smile are bonus items...also confused about my 8 x 8 x 8 box, did anyone with those dimensions get their box?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 23, 2013)

> Ugh, this worries me immensely. A lot of Jewelmint items are really weird, and "really weird" is not my personal jewelry style. I was okay with it because I saw it as an extra (if I don't like it, no big deal), but if you take one of the big ticket items out of the box and replace it with a Jewelmint item, that really devalues the box for me. Of course I'm on vacation, so I won't be able to see what I for at least a week. :/


 I completely agree. I didn't mind having a Jewelmint piece as an extra, but do not want two in place of another item. I'm pretty picky about jewelry so there's a good chance I won't wear the pieces. My ears aren't pierced and I have really skinny wrists and fingers (size 5 ring) so a necklace would probably be the only thing I could wear. Like someone else said, I don't think JM is nice enough to gift away, maybe I could give it my bf's sister who likes costume jewelry.


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 23, 2013)

I got my box and was one of the unlucky double jewel mint and no jm stain. I'm a little ticked bc all the bloggers got it and they fooled us. My bl color was grotesque and my jewelry was the ugly earrings that were posted earlier and a bumble bee (yes a bumble bee) ring.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenalessi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box and was one of the unlucky double jewel mint and no jm stain. I'm a little ticked bc all the bloggers got it and they fooled us. My bl color was grotesque and my jewelry was the ugly earrings that were posted earlier and a bumble bee (yes a bumble bee) ring.


 What was the size and weight of your box?


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenalessi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box and was one of the unlucky double jewel mint and no jm stain. I'm a little ticked bc all the bloggers got it and they fooled us. My bl color was grotesque and my jewelry was the ugly earrings that were posted earlier and a bumble bee (yes a bumble bee) ring.


So did you get everything else, but instead of the the lip stain you got another Jewel Mint item?


----------



## teastrong (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenalessi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box and was one of the unlucky double jewel mint and no jm stain. I'm a little ticked bc all the bloggers got it and they fooled us. My bl color was grotesque and my jewelry was the ugly earrings that were posted earlier and a bumble bee (yes a bumble bee) ring.


 Me too, no JM and the same earrings. Also got a really ugly giant pearl and fake diamond ring, way too big of course.  Ugly color BL too. But I am out of the Morrocan Oil, so at least that will go to use.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 23, 2013)

> Aww am I the only one who actually liked the necklace in the spoiler boxes? I thought it's rather cute. However I am a little disappointed that not everyone received all the "bonuses." I signed up mainly for the Moroccan oil so there's really no way for this box to fail me unless they er..forget to put the oil in. I can see how this can be a real let down for people that really wanted the BL and JM.


 I thought it was cute too! I'm hoping that's what I get. Although I probably won't be too picky on it because I signed up for the Moroccan oil as well.


----------



## jmc1281 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and I took will be disappointed if I don't get the JM stain. My box is 1.1 pounds.


----------



## Stephinitely (Mar 23, 2013)

Pretty upset with the shipping. I finally got a tracking email today (I ordered on the 12th) and it says my box won't be here until April 8th! I live in MD but it still shouldn't take that long to get out here. I know it's SmartPost but none of my PopSugar boxes have ever been estimated to take that long.


----------



## JessP (Mar 23, 2013)

Got my box just now - wasn't supposed to arrive until Monday so yay! Will post a pic in just a few when I get back up to my apt.


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 23, 2013)

YAY!


----------



## JessP (Mar 23, 2013)

Okay here are lots of pics! My box started at 6x6x6 then changed to 12x10x2, weight of .8 lbs.



Spoiler



What the box looks like! You also get a welcome letter.






I got the standard MoroccanOil, ThinkThin bar, Zoya, Go Smile pen, and Jouer in Glisten which I l've actually been wanting to purchase since using a sample!



Variations are BL in Wallis which is interesting, and a pair of JM earrings that I will never wear and a ring which is actually okay.


----------



## JessP (Mar 23, 2013)

And here is a pic of the enclosed card that states a list of items everyone gets, then says the rest are the "Surprise Bonus Gifts."



Spoiler


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting spoilers Jess!!


----------



## JessP (Mar 23, 2013)

> Thanks for posting spoilers Jess!!


No problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 23, 2013)

You're awesome Jess- thanks for the pics ;-)


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 23, 2013)

> Okay here are lots of pics! My box started at 6x6x6 then changed to 12x10x2, weight of .8 lbs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 I have wallis and it really is a nice color IMO. But I can see it not being everyone's cup of tea. I'm hoping I get yummy mummy since I don't have that one! =)


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 23, 2013)

Im still happy with what I got for what I paid but I really do dislike when they send out more extravagant boxes for review and hype. Like getting all of the extras in one box or no super odd jewelry.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im still happy with what I got for what I paid but I really do dislike when they send out more extravagant boxes for review and hype. Like getting all of the extras in one box or no super odd jewelry.


 Especially when this is their first box. Why not just send the same items to all, at least for their first box, as a courtesy that these people support the start of new subscription.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 23, 2013)

Someone on facebook just posted that their box was 1.8 lbs and she didn't get the Go Smile, Lip Stain or Butter London, she got two JM items (necklace and earrings) and some type of Brow item, she didn't say what exactly.


----------



## Lori Harp (Mar 23, 2013)

I really hope I get the jm and bl. I have not been a fan of jewelmint ever since the popsugar luxury box with the ugly cheap clutch that must of been something they could not sale since people saw bins of them at warehouse sample sales for five dollars. Please no more jewelmint.


----------



## JessP (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're awesome Jess- thanks for the pics ;-)


 Not a problem at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You should've seen me race up to my apartment from the leasing office - it was like I was carrying gold or something lol.



> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have wallis and it really is a nice color IMO. But I can see it not being everyone's cup of tea. I'm hoping I get yummy mummy since I don't have that one! =)


 Okay that's good to know! I'll look at some swatches online and such and see what I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yummy Mummy is really pretty!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 23, 2013)

One of the #fffvip tagged boxes looked pretty weak--a weird necklace and earrings with a small green tube from per fekt and no other bonuses.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hhmmm I don't know how to feel about them sending jewelmint pieces instead of the Josie stain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Specially with all those blogger boxes we saw that lured us in to sign up.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh no- so disappointed- 1.8 is the weight of my box, so I'm sure this is what I'm getting..  I only signed up for the other items- this box is a bust for me, Im definitely canceling..FFF fooled me


----------



## wurly (Mar 23, 2013)

I



> Oh no- so disappointed- 1.8 is the weight of my box, so I'm sure this is what I'm getting.. Â I only signed up for the other items- this box is a bust for me, Im definitely canceling..FFF fooled me


I'm afraid i'll probably be cancelling too. I really dislike Jewelmint stuff. I have a nickel allergy and I have to be careful about the costume jewelry I wear. Not only are their pieces irritating to me, physically, they are just weird. Like I wandered into my crazy aunt's closet and she tries to tell me how she got a necklace at some protest rally, but not to touch it too much because it could be radioactive. I think it is bad form for FFF to short people on the inaugural box. If I don't receive every item the bloggers got I will definitely be emailing them. I can't believe they haven't learned this lesson from popsugar must have box. I don't want to be bratty but I have learned that when companies mess up consumers have to hold them accountable. They won't change just because it's nice, they have to learn that not changing costs them business, reputation, and most of all, money. I thought the different sizes and weights of the boxes was an anomaly, but apparently not. I was looking forward to trying the JM lipstain, the teeth whitener, and the BL nail polish, which I know I love. Their survey didn't ask us about ring sizes, so how could they send out rings? Now it looks like I'm going to have to trick my sister into accepting my Jewelmint extras. Bleh.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Mar 23, 2013)

How strange.. I got my FFF box in the mail today with NO tracking number!  I'm glad I got it in decent time, and I'm glad to see that I got all of the exact same items detailed in the early blog reviews.  I'm curious about the variations, and the card notes that there are unique "bonus items", but I'm glad that there wasn't anything missing from my box.


----------



## wurly (Mar 23, 2013)

Junkmint LOL! Perfect



> Thanks Shabs for posting!! Â I guess I just assumed we'd all get the same products but in different color variation. Â The last think I want is more junkmint oh I mean jewemint. Â I'm just not a fan of the quality- it's not even something that I feel I can give as a gift- too junky.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 23, 2013)

I have to admit I am going to be very sad if I don't get the JM and BL, as those are the two items that I was most interested in...box weight is 1.8 so I'm betting I'm one of the affected.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crburros (Mar 23, 2013)

My box only weighs 0.6 lbs. still...Geesh, what could my variations be?


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 24, 2013)

My box was 1.8 and I didn't get the jm, but got the extra jewelmint. Ugh!  Bc they're labeling some items as "bonuses" I'm sure we wouldn't have a leg to stand on if we complained. I feel duped. I did get a good box for the most part, but would've rather had the star necklace and jm stain.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How strange.. I got my FFF box in the mail today with NO tracking number!  I'm glad I got it in decent time, and I'm glad to see that I got all of the exact same items detailed in the early blog reviews.  I'm curious about the variations, and the card notes that there are unique "bonus items", but I'm glad that there wasn't anything missing from my box.


Glad you got all the items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now go weigh your box and tell us how much it weighs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Glad you got all the items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now go weigh your box and tell us how much it weighs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hah! I thought exactly the same thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Mar 24, 2013)

> My box was 1.8 and I didn't get the jm, but got the extra jewelmint. Ugh! Â Bc they're labeling some items as "bonuses" I'm sure we wouldn't have a leg to stand on if we complained. I feel duped. I did get a good box for the most part, but would've rather had the star necklace and jm stain.Â


No, I disagree. When they showed the blogger boxes, they never indicated that the boxes as shown already included bonus items. Nor did they indicate which items were in every box and which items were bonuses. I think this is what is called "bait and switch". I am considering just calling my cc company and cancelling the charge and calling FFF to refuse the box. It is due to arrive 3/30. My tracking notice says 1.8 pounds, which is the box without the JM lipstain, BL nail polish, or teeth whitener. I am so glad I found this forum. I would not have known about so many people receiving multiple pieces of jewelmint crap instead of the other items shown in the box. I really feel like they just ran out of the other stuff and subbed in random extra jewelmint stuff. I mean, they could have included just one piece of jewelry and another brand of beauty stuff. It really doesn't make sense that a sampler box like this, which is supposed to introduce us to new brands and products would put in 2 items from the same company.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I disagree. When they showed the blogger boxes, they never indicated that the boxes as shown already included bonus items. Nor did they indicate which items were in every box and which items were bonuses. I think this is what is called "bait and switch". I am considering just calling my cc company and cancelling the charge and calling FFF to refuse the box. It is due to arrive 3/30. My tracking notice says 1.8 pounds, which is the box without the JM lipstain, BL nail polish, or teeth whitener. I am so glad I found this forum. I would not have known about so many people receiving multiple pieces of jewelmint crap instead of the other items shown in the box. I really feel like they just ran out of the other stuff and subbed in random extra jewelmint stuff. I mean, they could have included just one piece of jewelry and another brand of beauty stuff. It really doesn't make sense that a sampler box like this, which is supposed to introduce us to new brands and products would put in 2 items from the same company.


I agree, before purchasing I looked at the reviews from the bloggers who were given the boxes in advance to review, there weren't many that I found, but each one I found had the exact same items. Only today did I find one that said that the BL, JM, GO Smile etc were "bonus items" but she still received all of them and the others had no mention of anything being a "bonus." I would agree that I think it's deceptive to now say that these are bonus items after they clearly sent bloggers the same box (minus some color variations) for review. Why else send boxes in advance to review if not to encourage others to join? My understanding from all the reviews was that bonuses would include things like shoes, kindles etc, and that only a few people would get those.

With the $10 off I know I still got a deal regardless, but I will say that the Butter London and Go Smile is what pushed me to subscribe because I've always wanted to try BL and the Go Smile looked interesting. 

Didn't that one e-mail that got sent out also say that we'd get the oil and 5 other full size products? I'm just wondering if that's actually correct for everyone, since the lip gloss isn't full size and I really hope they aren't counting that Think Thin bar!

I'm not usually one to complain, but if I don't get two of the three bonus items (BL, JM and/or Go Smile) I'll be e-mailing them to provide feedback since they are brand new. I wouldn't be so mad that I'd cancel, but like others have said, they won't know until someone tells them!


----------



## lauren2828 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello all! I'm new here, but thought I would try to post a spoiler for you! Hope this works...





I got the Moroccan oil, Go Smile whitening pen, Zoya nail polish, Jouer lip gloss, Think thin bar, and 2 Jewlmint items(ugly necklace and even uglier earrings). No Butter London or Josie Maran  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  According to FedEx my box was 1.7 lbs and 8x8x8. Hope everyone enjoys their box!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all! I'm new here, but thought I would try to post a spoiler for you! Hope this works...
> 
> ...


----------



## shabs (Mar 24, 2013)

Seems they removed negative comments from their Facebook page.  I read someone felt duped and now it's gone.


----------



## crburros (Mar 24, 2013)

I feel duped because I really promoted this sub in my blog, assuming we'd all get the same items. Why wouldn't we? If I wanted crappy jewelry, I would just open another Little Black Bag. Lol


----------



## crburros (Mar 24, 2013)

> Seems they removed negative comments from their Facebook page. Â I read someone felt duped and now it's gone.


 Shady.


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Shady.


 I'm cancelling. I got the Morocceanoil I wanted, I used the $10 off code, I feel like I got my money's worth (even if I don't get the items I was lead to believe I was going to get, which would be a huge bummer) and now I'm out. When companies delete negative feedback from facebook, do bait and switches on the _first _box - no way. I'm out!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Shady.


 I'm so bummed reading this thread. Really feel like I dodged a bullet by not signing up. 

I knew there was something up when I emailed them about shipping and they wouldn't confirm shipping via SmartPost.


----------



## chachithegreat (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, no. My box is 1.8. I signed up for the JM and the GoSmile mostly. I'm going to be really angry if I get two Jewelmint pieces instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luvmymac (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a feeling I'm going to be disappointed. I really wanted the JM,BL,and the GoSmile. I'm really not into jewelry,but would have been ok with the star necklace I saw in the blog picture. My box is 1.7 pounds, so I have a feeling I will be getting 2 pieces of jewelry. I understand color variation in products,but not some people getting packages that are better than others!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 24, 2013)

> Seems they removed negative comments from their Facebook page. Â I read someone felt duped and now it's gone.


 That was someone in here, maybe she'll let us know if they removed it..that would be really shady, Little Black Bag has done that to me before


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ladies I know alot of you wanted to try the josie maran lip tint product . I thought I would let you know that on josie maran website she is sending one out with purchase. also there is a code MARCH for 10% off and free shipping with 25.00 purchase.


----------



## lauren2828 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a feeling I'm going to be disappointed. I really wanted the JM,BL,and the GoSmile. I'm really not into jewelry,but would have been ok with the star necklace I saw in the blog picture. My box is 1.7 pounds, so I have a feeling I will be getting 2 pieces of jewelry. I understand color variation in products,but not some people getting packages that are better than others!


 I completely agree they should at least be the same products! In fact, didn't all the bloggers get the same boxes? If they had sent out different sample boxes to them, I would not feel as cheated, but they were sent the best boxes to entice people to sign up. I would have at least used the Butter London and Josie Maran. I will not be wearing the two pieces of Jewelmint I received (I cannot wear earrings and the necklace is hideous!) Overall, I do think the box is a good value, so I'm going to just be happy with what I can use. I hope you all get everything you want in the boxes!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 24, 2013)

Especially given that it is a new subscription, I have not been having much in the way of specific expectations as to what I would get. The blog posts and site product photos just gave me an idea as to the kinds of stuff they were including. It would have been nice if FFF or the blogs had said there would be box variations but I am not upset that they didn't. I love polish and don't like jewelmint, so of course I would prefer extra polish over extra jewelmint. But I do not get everything I prefer in subscription boxes, and I will be sure to enjoy what I get. Naturally I prefer they used another shipping service but I totally guessed they were using Slowpost going in. The only thing that really concerns me that has been reported here is the deleting negative Facebook posts because I think it is an awfully reactive move. Those are my thoughts on it. I am really looking forward to the oil since I have not tried it, as well as the new zoya ;-) it's funny, I don't even have a shipping notification yet, but I am cool to wait a few days and see if I get one or not. . It might be a blessing in disguise, so I won't drive myself crazy guessing ;-)


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 24, 2013)

I feel like I got my $40 worth, no matter what I get, bc I wanted the zoya and the oil, but I will def cancel. Hope I at least get one of the 3 other good items and not a bunch of jewel mint and a per fekt sample. Just not feeling this sub. It seems random but it pretends it isn't random, which I don't like. Edit: I get that the card says the other items are bonuses but all of the blogger boxes were the same, which makes you think it'll be consistent.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I completely agree they should at least be the same products! In fact, didn't all the bloggers get the same boxes? If they had sent out different sample boxes to them, I would not feel as cheated, but they were sent the best boxes to entice people to sign up. I would have at least used the Butter London and Josie Maran. I will not be wearing the two pieces of Jewelmint I received (I cannot wear earrings and the necklace is hideous!) Overall, I do think the box is a good value, so I'm going to just be happy with what I can use. I hope you all get everything you want in the boxes!


I agree!  If the bloggers had received different boxes than no one would have complained and knew they would be taking a gamble ordering this box.  I wrestled with subbing or not because it takes me a while to make decisions on things like this..I like to research and look through feedback-esp. with a new company.  I talked myself into it because of the oil (which now that I think about was the only guaranteed item they advertised), Zoya, and Butter London.  I feel robbed already because I ordered on the 18th and my box hasn't shipped yet...I KNOW I'm getting a variation..fingers crossed it won't be that "brow thingy" that was mentioned on FB.  Really trying not to be a negative Nancy..I will be getting money money's worth..just trying not to be disappointed!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 24, 2013)

Ha! Your post made me smile ;-) I actually have this one filed under randomnosity subscriptions on my blog


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm peeved because it's not like everyone's boxes are the same value - it looks like some of us non-blogger plebs are still receiving the JM, GS, and BL "bonus items" in addition to one or two Jewelmint pieces, so if I lose out on the JM, GS, AND BL it will be a very large price differential, value-wise.  I'm in the 1.8lb camp as well.....we'll see what happens when my box arrives this week!


----------



## gigishark (Mar 24, 2013)

They should have let you pick on jewelmint because not everyone is going to like it. Bloggers boxes are always better to get the orders in.


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 24, 2013)

For anyone who gets those hideous jewelmint items (I haven't gotten my 1.8 lbs box yet), maybe post a photo of it or yourself wearing it on their facebook wall and just say "This is the jewelry I got in my fabfitfun box, what do you think?" Then wait for the comments to come saying how tacky it is. Lol, kinda snarky though, huh?


----------



## classybroad (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking at this box- I am so glad I did not shell out $50 for it!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone who gets those hideous jewelmint items (I haven't gotten my 1.8 lbs box yet), maybe post a photo of it or yourself wearing it on their facebook wall and just say "This is the jewelry I got in my fabfitfun box, what do you think?" Then wait for the comments to come saying how tacky it is. Lol, kinda snarky though, huh?


haha yeah I find it funny that the box says "the hottest seasonal items", really? I KNOW that Giuliana would not wear some of the items posted haha


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow this is all so disappointing. It's sort of cruel for them to send the bloggers all identical boxes and then send subscribers something different. If I get two jewelmint pieces I will be livid- I didn't sign up to receive the leftovers they can't sell. I'd actually prefer it if they just didn't bother with the jewelmint at all, it's sort of insulting.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 24, 2013)

How do the people who received the good boxes feel about FFF? Are you happy with the sub or are you still going to cancel bc it's shady? I have not yet received tracking info for my box, but I am going to cancel based on FFF's conduct.


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 24, 2013)

That duped comment was me!!!!! Those shady shadesters REMOVED IT! I was considering sticking around for summer but the jewelry I got was from last spring! Yes, ladies, the hottest items from 2012. Everyone line up for this opportunity to wear last years rejects.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 24, 2013)

I think they must be removing a lot of comments bc they only have a few positive ones and those are far between. For all the hate Birchbox gets, they never remove comments, and they get some nasty ones. The comments on FFF's fb page aren't even hateful, they're true.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 24, 2013)

I am disappointed with how they are handling the FB comments. I also thought it was wierd that they really never addressed any questions on the site and directed everyone to email them, even with simple questions. Hopefully they will receive all of the feedback they will be given in the next few weeks in a positive manner and adjust accordingly!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenalessi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That duped comment was me!!!!! Those shady shadesters REMOVED IT! I was considering sticking around for summer but the jewelry I got was from last spring! Yes, ladies, the hottest items from 2012. Everyone line up for this opportunity to wear last years rejects.


Lol






Edited to fix smiley


----------



## jmc1281 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow! I'm so disappointed with this company.i haven't received my box yet which is 1.1 pounds. I feel bad for everyone who didnt get the stuff that led them to sign up. They are going to get tons of email.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 24, 2013)

They are losing me as a customer no matter what adjustments they make. They've been shady from the beginning by misrepresenting the boxes on blogs and now they are trying to cover up their dishonesty on fb by deleting posts and telling people to email them instead of responding to the comments. If they were a decent company they would have divided up the "bonus" items such that box1 gets the bL, box 2 gets the Josie Maran, and box 3 gets the whitening pen that way at least everyone gets something and nobody gets shafted with a bunch of junkmint.


----------



## coralpeonies (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow. Box variations I can understand, differences in value compared with earlier blog reviews I can accept as "marketing." However, deleting facebook comments is definitely NOT the type of conduct I'd expect from any business. I'm very disappointed in how things are handled by FFF, and won't continue to subscribe.

Lesson learned: should've just ordered the oil from amazon. Nobody needs slow-post.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow. I was going to sub because this had a lot of things that I'd wanted to try, but then I found out they were giving out Jewelmint items and I decided not to sign up (see how much I hate jewelmint?). Now I'm just super happy that I didn't sub and I don't think I'll be getting summer's either after all the bad comments. Maybe fall if summer's is good?


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 24, 2013)

My duped comment wasn't even that bad. I even said I was sticking around.  They said they didn't delete my comment and that it was still there. It's showing up again. I did ask them about why the Jewelry was last seasons rejects.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she said she's looking into it.


----------



## shabs (Mar 24, 2013)

They probably hide it before.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenalessi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My duped comment wasn't even that bad. I even said I was sticking around.  They said they didn't delete my comment and that it was still there. It's showing up again. I did ask them about why the Jewelry was last seasons rejects.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she said she's looking into it.


I'll be curious to see their response...I think the positive comments we're seeing on FB are mostly people not on MUT who had no idea what they would get other than the Oil


----------



## isaboo (Mar 24, 2013)

So did they have more subscribers than they were expecting, and then had to make substitutions because they ran out of certain things?  This is a very bad way to start out.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 24, 2013)

I do not know if I will continue or not, it depends on a lot of things.  I have built up a nice collection of stuff for me to use for a while and I do not have a good sense of what will be included in future boxes.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 24, 2013)

Sooo...This is all very sad...This box had so much potential. I remember how classy Popsugar handled their inaugural box fiasco. I am curious what will happen with this box. I feel like they have to provide refunds for all who got a different box than the bloggers did. This would be fair. I have not received my box yet, but I feel for everyone affected. This is not acceptable.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 24, 2013)

Question for those of you who got tracking info: Is there a reference number?  Is the reference number the same as your invoice number?  I want to figure how to look up my tracking if possible...


----------



## coralpeonies (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for those of you who got tracking info: Is there a reference number?  Is the reference number the same as your invoice number?  I want to figure how to look up my tracking if possible...


 Yes, there's a reference number. The invoice number is also there when I look up the package, but they're not the same.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 24, 2013)

The invoice number when I first signed up was 4 digits all numbers.

My order number listed on the tracking was 11 digits.  3 letters followed by 8 numbers.

The reference number on my tracking is 30 digits letters and lower case numbers mixed.  It appears to be hexadecimal.  If I put the 30 digit string into a programming calculator and convert from hex to dec then the decimal form of the reference number = the order number's 8 digits.

In any case  it does not appear the reference will help look up the tracking number...

im a nerd.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 24, 2013)

My reference number and invoice number do not match- sorry :-(


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 24, 2013)

Awwwww! Thank you both so much for checking! And Emily, we all have some nerds tendencies ;-) I guess I am meant to be really surprised


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Still no tracking for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone else no tracking? How did popsugar handle their first box? Did they over promise?


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 24, 2013)

No tracking for me either.  Someone here got a box even though they never got a tracking number.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw somewhere that FFF posted that shipping will continue through Monday- so you should have tracking by tomorrow.


----------



## wurly (Mar 24, 2013)

> One of the #fffvip tagged boxes looked pretty weak--a weird necklace and earrings with a small green tube from per fekt and no other bonuses.


 Precisely! I really researched this box before I signed up. I was hesitant about the jewelmint piece, but after finding out it was the long star necklace, I thought it might be ok, because I have a nickel allergy and am very careful with costume jewelry. But now to see they are substituting the jewelmint piece with other jewelmint stuff, multiples of it, ugh. Also, they stated in numerous interviews that the beauty products would be full-size, to distinguish their boxes from other subscription boxes. I found a quote: ". While beauty box subscriptions have been around for a while now, FFF takes it a step further by delivering the hottest items in fashion and wellness in addition to full-sized beauty products straight to your doorstep." the link to the article is below. Sending out multiples of jewelmint (last year's jewelmint, on top of things), eliminating many of the expected pieces, sending weird samples, etc. In addition, this weird editing of FB posts. All very bad form. Very bad, very disappointing. It's weird how if they had just sent out the blogger boxes we'd all be chatting about what colors we got, posting pictures of our new nail polish, etc. we'd be happy. Now, many people are going to unsubscribe. This is such a public relations fiasco. They really should have known better. I think my box will be one of the jewelmint multiples. Not only am I going to unsubscribe, I am going to try to get a refund. They just handled this very badly. Giuliana should take action for messing up her reputation. Read more: http://www.stylenetwork.com/articles/FabFitFuns-VIP-Gift-Box/10734#ixzz2OVVqjqOb


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw somewhere that FFF posted that shipping will continue through Monday- so you should have tracking by tomorrow.


Yay!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenalessi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My duped comment wasn't even that bad. I even said I was sticking around.  They said they didn't delete my comment and that it was still there. It's showing up again. I did ask them about why the Jewelry was last seasons rejects.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she said she's looking into it.


I'm thinking they chose the "Hide" option on that comment and planned to let it be seen again ONLY if the poster (you) noticed and complained. I know that FB does "eat" posts sometimes however the vanishing and then reappearing when you asked about it is suspect.

I feel like the JM pieces are a cheap way for them to artificially increase box value (I'm sure they're saying $30 retail each) to the stated limits. Two craptastic pieces of JM from a year or two ago increases box value by SIXTY bucks. Which, obviously, to the majority of us, simply isn't even close to the real value of it.

One piece is perhaps tolerable as it only comprises 1/4 of the stated box value. Two pieces is pretty horrible because that makes up HALF of the box's stated value of $120.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 24, 2013)

> I'm thinking they chose the "Hide" option on that comment and planned to let it be seen again ONLY if the poster (you) noticed and complained. I know that FB does "eat" posts sometimes however the vanishing and then reappearing when you asked about it is suspect. I feel like the JM pieces are a cheap way for them to artificially increase box value (I'm sure they're saying $30 retail each) to the stated limits. Two craptastic pieces of JM from a year or two ago increases box value by SIXTY bucks. Which, obviously, to the majority of us, simply isn't even close to the real value of it. One piece is perhaps tolerable as it only comprises 1/4 of the stated box value. Two pieces is pretty horrible because that makes up HALF of the box's stated value of $120.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I thought the same thing, if we email them saying our boxes were not the promised $120 value they would say the jms are $30 each. Nobody would pay $30 for one of those things. These are supposed to be curated boxes that introduce us to new products, not boxes full of too ugly to sell jm trinkets. The jm cannot be valued at $30 each, bc if that were the value then the pieces would have sold in 2011-12, obviously there were no takers. The real value is what someone would choose to buy it for, not what got scammed into their box and was told was worth $30 each. I'd like to see the purchase orders FFF made with jm. I know sub boxes are a gamble and I won't love everything in a box, but I don't expect to get cheated.


----------



## JuliaS (Mar 24, 2013)

This was posted to Jennifer on FB. I wonder how they will respond when we let FFF know they we did not like our "great surprises".

 
FabFitFun Hi Jennifer! Just a quick update here. So we did indeed send the same box in all of our initial shipments to bloggers. By no means at all did we intend to dupe anyone (and note, that *all* boxes had approximately equal retail values), it was really just a matter of us having those initial products available to us at the time (and some of other products came in later). 

We also just want to emphasize that everyone should have gotten some great surprises (and if not, please let us know at [email protected]), but that vast majority of the value in these initial boxes were products that everyone got! In the future, we hope to use the survey/quiz data to really customize the experience and make sure that everyone gets the things that make them the happiest. Also, we still have some of extra bonus surprises coming out soon...!

Lastly, please don't stop giving us feedback. This is a very new program for us, and we definitely want to hear what you like and don't like about it. We're committed to making this an experience that everyone really loves, and we know the best way to get there is by listening. So keep the feedback coming and let us know how we can get better.

P.S. For those following, Jennifer's original post is here: https://www.facebook.com/FabFitFun/posts/10151413592828611 

We'd love to hear your comments, and see pictures/videos/reactions of you opening your boxes!!!


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 24, 2013)

Did the survey ask if we had our ears pierced?


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did the survey ask if we had our ears pierced?


 Nope (I really don't recall them asking that)...they also didn't ask what our ring size was and they are sending rings in some boxes.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 24, 2013)

Just found a couple of  videos I found "reviewing" FFF boxes and posted them on my blog. They were the same blogger boxes. I just wish there had been a disclaimer with them because they sure seemed like ads as opposed to reviews.  Also, I am pleased with how they are addressing the FB issues now. Alright, I am FFF-ed out for today, maybe even for a couple of days ;-)


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, I almost forgot! The videos mentioned that we will be responding to surveys to customize what we get in our boxes..


----------



## Tiffany Clarke (Mar 25, 2013)

I am so anxious to get my box and I'm even more anxious to see how they will handle the backlash of such ugly jewelry...btw, who else is really curious about how many ipads and other extra special gifts they gave out? I hope those people post pics!


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 25, 2013)

Had to finally join MUT to chime in here! It's so sad that we are bummed out about the box before it's even arrived...if I get the earrings or ring, they are going to hear from me for sure. I wasn't crazy about the star necklace to begin with, but to replace the Josie Maran and Butter London with even uglier junk jewelry...ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine is supposed to be 1.8 lb and 8x8x8, so it's likely the case...def wish I was excited about getting this in the mail on Thursday instead of having buyer's remorse and feeling scammed!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 25, 2013)

How do you know the dimensions?


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 25, 2013)

> How do you know the dimensions?


 If you have the slow post tracking # and track it via your computer, it should show dimensions as well as weight. I was confused too when I saw others posting dimensions, until I tracked via my iPad! When I track via my phone, I just see weight. Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany Clarke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so anxious to get my box and I'm even more anxious to see how they will handle the backlash of such ugly jewelry...btw, who else is really curious about how many ipads and other extra special gifts they gave out? I hope those people post pics!


 My box says it weighs 3.6 lbs in a 10x10x10 box. I will post once I get my box..or I'll post if the weight changes! (I hope it doesnt). Scheduled delivery is for Saturday


----------



## crburros (Mar 25, 2013)

Did anyone get a 6x6x6 box yet? Why is mine so small? At 0.6 lbs. I probably didn't even get Moroccan.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 25, 2013)

I still haven't gotten a tracking number, and I'm kind of hoping they forgot to send mine, so I can just get a refund. Isn't that sad? I was so excited for this box initially...


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone get a 6x6x6 box yet? Why is mine so small? At 0.6 lbs. I probably didn't even get Moroccan.


 Hopefully its just a mistake! If you dont get Moroccan definitely ask for your money back!!


----------



## crburros (Mar 25, 2013)

The ThinkThin bars should be considered a bonus! Just gimme the lip stain. Lol


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 25, 2013)

I was one of the first ones to order and no tracking info yet :/


----------



## Eleda (Mar 25, 2013)

My dimensions changed to 12x11x2 and 1.7lbs...no JM or GS for me probably...le sigh


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for posting the FB response. I hadn't even seen it yet! I am pleased with the response. My initial post was pretty tame. I hope they take my feedback into consideration. We don't want last years crap! I'm goin to post about the extra bonuses being sent out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was one of the first ones to order and no tracking info yet :/


 Same here...


----------



## AMaas (Mar 25, 2013)

My tracking says 9x9x9 and 2.5 lbs!  Should be arriving Friday 3/29.  Wish I could have resisted all the spoilers.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh well!


----------



## jmc1281 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine is 1.1 with 7 by 7 by 7 dimensions. So it's rather small as well.


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 25, 2013)

> Mine is 1.1 with 7 by 7 by 7 dimensions. So it's rather small as well.Â


 I just checked my tracking, and the original dimensions changed to 12x11x2. My guess is the original shipping labels were incorrect and are being updated once FedEx hands off to USPS. The weight is still the same though at 1.8 lb...if it makes you feel better, from what I've read on here, the lighter packages have the good stuff and the 1.7-1.9 packages have the junk mint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (Mar 25, 2013)

Aww man! I have the 1.7 due Wednesday. Hmmmph!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 25, 2013)

Still no tracking for me.


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no tracking for me.


 Same here


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 25, 2013)

Me three  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Same hereÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't know if the dimensions mean anything. Mine said 8x8x8 and it was clearly 12x8x2. The weight on my shipping invoice said 1.98 and my tracking weight was 1.8. So don't get bummed if your weight is low, it probably doesn't mean anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 25, 2013)

Someone got a response back from FFF and posted it on FB (no sure if they're in here or not).  Not sure if this is for everyone or just those who ordered before the 15th...

"Hi There,

Thanks so much for your email!

Please note that if your inquiry is about shipping, the boxes have shipped this week, so you should receive in the next week! If your email is about something separate, we will get back to you ASAP.

Thanks so much for being a FabFitFun VIP subscriber!

xo,
The FabFitFun Team"


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 25, 2013)

When I get mine on Friday. I will go CSI or whatever on it and post the actual weight vs invoice weight vs tracking weight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Mar 25, 2013)

So did anyone get both JM and GS?


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So did anyone get both JM and GS?


 Check on Facebook for other users post. Someone named Cori and another Carmina appear to have gotten everything (BL + GS + JM). Cori even appears to have gotten the star necklace.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Check on Facebook for other users post. Someone named Cori and another Carmina appear to have gotten everything (BL + GS + JM). Cori even appears to have gotten the star necklace.


 Thank you!


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 25, 2013)

Also interesting for those discussing the out of season jewelmint items. I found the ring I received in my box in some online reviews. Two years old.

http://jewelsandmints.blogspot.com/2011/07/jewelmint-scarab-ring-product-review.html

http://www.starimpulse.com/2011/08/jewelmint-review.html

Is this still in style? I have no fashion sense and totally see it as an advantage to receive fashion items in this box that are on point. Maybe it is!


----------



## luvmymac (Mar 25, 2013)

> Also interesting for those discussing the out of season jewelmint items. I found the ring I received in my box in some online reviews. Two years old. http://jewelsandmints.blogspot.com/2011/07/jewelmint-scarab-ring-product-review.html http://www.starimpulse.com/2011/08/jewelmint-review.html Is chunky still in style? I have no fashion sense and totally see it as an advantage to receive fashion items in this box that are on point. Maybe it is!


----------



## luvmymac (Mar 25, 2013)

I really hope I don't get that ring!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 25, 2013)

That is the ugliest ring I've ever seen. No offense.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 25, 2013)

So the solution to getting a better box next time....create a blog and start "reviewing" subs.  Maybe they'll send you a "real deal" next time?  It's not a bad idea, if it gets you all the products to "review."


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 25, 2013)

That is def not a wearable ring for everyone...and someone else got a bee ring? Sorry, but if you're going to give old jewelry I wish it was something a little less "in your face." I can't wear that to work...if I can even wear it at all..I wear a size 6 ring.


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 25, 2013)

I just got home from work...super excited to get my box!!! Well that is until I opened it and what I saw was worse then what the bad boxes were described as :/ I'm still a noob on this forum...how do I post a picture as a spolier from mobile site? I need to post a picture.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *volcomgore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got home from work...super excited to get my box!!!
> 
> Well that is until I opened it and what I saw was worse then what the bad boxes were described as :/
> ...


 Sorry to hear that! Do tell what you got. My box should be here tomorrow or wednesday.


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't help with the picture but since we have already seen photos just tell us what's different from the blogger box. Poor thing. I can't imagine anything worse than what we've already seen.


----------



## JessP (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *volcomgore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got home from work...super excited to get my box!!!
> 
> Well that is until I opened it and what I saw was worse then what the bad boxes were described as :/
> ...


 Type this in before your post:



Spoiler



and this at the end:


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 25, 2013)

> I just got home from work...super excited to get my box!!! Well that is until I opened it and what I saw was worse then what the bad boxes were described as :/ I'm still a noob on this forum...how do I post a picture as a spolier from mobile site? I need to post a picture.


 Oh, I'm so sorry! FWIW, I sent an email to Customer Service today asking if it would be possible to speak to a live person about my concerns. I don't want to come across as whiny or complaining via email, but think those of us who get years-old jewelry and are sorely disappointed ought to be heard. If I were G I would be so worried about FFF's brand and reputation right now! The promise was a little bit of the red carpet right in your own home...and since they're touting seasonal boxes, I assumed it was *this* season! Hehe


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay dolls, it might have been a bit of an exaggeration. I'm sorry. I was just so looking forward to this...so much so I even purchased a box for my best friend. I'm crossing my fingers that she got a decent box (because I know they exist!! Lol) I got the Zoya, Moroccan, and the Jouer like everyone else. A sample of per-fekt brow gel Think Think peanut butter bar (same one I got in my first PopSugar Must Have) An awful Jewelmint necklace &amp; Jewelmint earrings (very costume jewelry like) I'm just a little frustrated because I know I got the 2 JM pieces...but I stopped that subscription last year for a reason &amp; I don't feel like a think thin bar, and the brow gel equals the amount of the BL, the Josie Maran and the teeth whitener. (I was looking forward to the butter London and the whitener) Okay, I'm done with my complaining. I needed to vent. My family &amp; bf just don't understand like you guys do.  Thanks.


----------



## wurly (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok, I just called FFF and spoke to someone. I asked them to just issue a credit, and to have them send the box back since I have one of the 8x8x8 1.7 lb boxes and it's not supposed to arrive until Saturday. They are aware of the problem with customer dissatisfaction, and are trying to come up with a solution. I don't know if I should have just waited for the box, but I really can't wear most Jewelmint stuff. Does anyone want the phone number?


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 25, 2013)

> Ok, I just called FFF and spoke to someone. I asked them to just issue a credit, and to have them send the box back since I have one of the 8x8x8 1.7 lb boxes and it's not supposed to arrive until Saturday. They are aware of the problem with customer dissatisfaction, and are trying to come up with a solution. I don't know if I should have just waited for the box, but I really can't wear most Jewelmint stuff. Does anyone want the phone number?


 Yes please! I'd love the phone number. Thanks so much.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 25, 2013)

> Okay dolls, it might have been a bit of an exaggeration. I'm sorry. I was just so looking forward to this...so much so I even purchased a box for my best friend. I'm crossing my fingers that she got a decent box (because I know they exist!! Lol) I got the Zoya, Moroccan, and the Jouer like everyone else. A sample of per-fekt brow gel Think Think peanut butter bar (same one I got in my first PopSugar Must Have) An awful Jewelmint necklace &amp; Jewelmint earrings (very costume jewelry like) I'm just a little frustrated because I know I got the 2 JM pieces...but I stopped that subscription last year for a reason &amp; I don't feel like a think thin bar, and the brow gel equals the amount of the BL, the Josie Maran and the teeth whitener. (I was looking forward to the butter London and the whitener) Okay, I'm done with my complaining. I needed to vent. My family &amp; bf just don't understand like you guys do.  Thanks.


 Sorry you aren't wowed by your box! I think you are justified by being upset...the brow gel is sample sized?? At least you got yours early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Mar 25, 2013)

> Yes please! I'd love the phone number. Thanks so much.


 Update, i just got a call from Daniel, one of the owners. He says they will not issue a refund, it's just against their policies. I don't remember it, but I wouldn't be surprised. I asked that they stop the box from delivering, and I can get my money back. He tried to tell me the Moroccan oil is worth $50. I replied it was $43. He would not give up. He kept on saying that Jewelmint is very popular. I told him the items were 1-2 years out, not current and new items. I expressed that all we wanted was the bloggers boxes, not multiple jewelmint stuff. He basically said they were throwing extras in the box. He said there are 10 versions of the box. He asked me what the company could do to make me happy, i just told him we just want the bloggers boxes, not multiple jewelmint stuff. He said I should wait for my box, and if I don't get what I want, I can call him and he'll find "something around the office" to send me. Like what, a stapler? I told them what Popsugar Must have box did about the bath wrap and hanky panky. He said he would call me back tomorrow. So what now? Should I give out the phone number and we all call? Or should I wait to hear what he has to say tomorrow?


----------



## wurly (Mar 25, 2013)

> Sorry you aren't wowed by your box! I think you are justified by being upset...the brow gel is sample sized?? At least you got yours early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That is not equivalent to the bloggers boxes. So sorry.


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 25, 2013)

> Update, i just got a call from Daniel, one of the owners. He says they will not issue a refund, it's just against their policies. I don't remember it, but I wouldn't be surprised. I asked that they stop the box from delivering, and I can get my money back. He tried to tell me the Moroccan oil is worth $50. I replied it was $43. He would not give up. He kept on saying that Jewelmint is very popular. I told him the items were 1-2 years out, not current and new items. I expressed that all we wanted was the bloggers boxes, not multiple jewelmint stuff. He basically said they were throwing extras in the box. He said there are 10 versions of the box. He asked me what the company could do to make me happy, i just told him we just want the bloggers boxes, not multiple jewelmint stuff. He said I should wait for my box, and if I don't get what I want, I can call him and he'll find "something around the office" to send me. Like what, a stapler? I told them what Popsugar Must have box did about the bath wrap and hanky panky. He said he would call me back tomorrow. So what now? Should I give out the phone number and we all call? Or should I wait to hear what he has to say tomorrow?


 WOW I'm sorry you had to speak to someone like that! Just feels icky that they won't do anything despite being fully aware people are unhappy...


----------



## wurly (Mar 25, 2013)

I got a distinct feeling he was trying to cover his ass, never acknowledging anything wrong. Funny, he said he wants a lot of feedback. I told him a lot of negative feedback is not good. He has my name, phone number, email address, and occupation. I don't just want to complain, but I really want to help resolve this situation for everyone. I had such high hopes.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, I just called FFF and spoke to someone. I asked them to just issue a credit, and to have them send the box back since I have one of the 8x8x8 1.7 lb boxes and it's not supposed to arrive until Saturday. They are aware of the problem with customer dissatisfaction, and are trying to come up with a solution. I don't know if I should have just waited for the box, but I really can't wear most Jewelmint stuff. Does anyone want the phone number?


 I would appreciate the phone number. many thanks!


----------



## chachithegreat (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> He kept on saying that Jewelmint is very popular.


 Lol, I believe he is mistaken.


----------



## campbell4180 (Mar 25, 2013)

I really appreciate all the ladies for making an effort to make things right  for those who got cheated in their boxes. I haven't received mine yet, but I'm guessing I won't get a "blogger box" since their are 10 variations of the box. I really hope fab fit fun redeems themselves.


----------



## wurly (Mar 25, 2013)

So if they are really genuine about trying to make this a happy experience for everyone, what do we want? I said we should get the bloggers box. What do you think? Suggestions please!


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 25, 2013)

As a fellow "8x8x8 1.8lb" box recipient (supposed to be here Saturday) I just really feel all of you! I'm kind of dreading my box coming now, instead of being excited for it. I guess I should be more positive! Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't feel great that the guy mamatlc spoke with, Daniel, tried to say the Moroceanoil is worth $50. Don't exaggerate! We know what it's worth buddy. And don't tell a dissatisfied customer that jewelmint is popular and she should be happy about it if she obviously isn't!

Are we being witchy? Ungrateful? Demanding? Sometimes I feel like I am, but at the same time I feel like I parted with my money in the expectation that I would get all this great stuff, when really I most likely won't. Guess I'll just be happy I'm getting the MO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So if they are really genuine about trying to make this a happy experience for everyone, what do we want? I said we should get the bloggers box. What do you think? Suggestions please!


I think all they can do now is give us a credit towards the next box - even a $10 off would be a good start. But wait, then they still get more money from us, what am I saying? And some people don't want the next box. I'm cancelling. So I don't know what a good suggestion is.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 25, 2013)

@wurly I agree, that was the box they represented. Also I think a voucher for Jewelmint so we can pick an item that is both current and that fits. The bloggers got a cute necklace and I don't think those hideous earrings are equal, plus a lot of people don't even have piercings.


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 25, 2013)

I was expecting the same items as what was in the blogger boxes, with possible color variations. After reading a bunch of reviews before signing up, I fully believed the "bonus" items to be the shoes, mini iPads, etc. But getting what the bloggers got would only be meeting expectations, not exceeding...just feel like they should be trying to wow (in a good way!!) those of us who signed up early and are trying to support their success. Thank you so much for leading the charge!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## classybroad (Mar 25, 2013)

Can someone post a link to an example of a blogger box? I would like to see what they got.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 25, 2013)

@mamatic completely agree, that was my expectation as well. @beautybeth I don't think we are being witchy or ungrateful, they were deceptive and should be called out for it.


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm getting nervous about this box doesn't sound like something I want anymore and I still have no tracking info from them 







Anyone else still waiting for tracking info?


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 25, 2013)

@mamatic -&gt; Totally agree!

@wurly -&gt; I wouldn't mind a nice expresso machine from the office if I can't get a stapler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry. The stapler made me laugh.

Another facebook poster received the full bloggers box. I really wonder if they planned that for everyone and then had more signups than expected. That would explain the delayed shipping as well.


----------



## campbell4180 (Mar 25, 2013)

Someone posted on fb that they got the "blogger box" and it weighed 1.22 pounds. If that helps anyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 25, 2013)

I really don't see how they can justify sending out jewelry from four seasons ago in a box that's supposed to be based around current trends.

I'm getting really frustrated with boxes throwing in leftovers from crappy companies like jewelmint to up their value. The December glossybox, PSMH Luxury box...now this? When will they understand that we DON'T WANT JEWELMINT! 





It makes so much more sense to just send a voucher for an item credit, allow people to pick their own jewelry items- that's how you keep people happy.


----------



## isaboo (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @mamatic -&gt; Totally agree!
> 
> ...


That's what I think happened!


----------



## campbell4180 (Mar 25, 2013)

Can someone please tell me when sign up began for the inaugural box?


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As a fellow "8x8x8 1.8lb" box recipient (supposed to be here Saturday) I just really feel all of you! I'm kind of dreading my box coming now, instead of being excited for it. I guess I should be more positive! Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I feel like that too like I am being ungrateful, demanding, witchy but it is $50.00!!

That is more than Popsugar &amp; Glossybox...for $50.00 we better be wowed because it is a lot of money.

It hurts my bank account more than simply $10.00 for Birchbox or Ipsy, so for $50.00 I just expect to have a great experience and have fun with the subscription not feel duped or mislead. 

I wanted to love this company so much because they said they would only send full size items and that it would be a lot of fun.

Now I am just worried because I haven't heard anything from them, have yet to receive a tracking #, and there are so many box variations out there.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think we can all agree that we're completely dissatisfied with FFF- all were asking is for them to meet our expectations.  If they had 10 variations, they shouldn't of sent out the 1 amazing box to the bloggers for their review.  This was completely done on purpose, it's obvious.  The bloggers than all posted this amazing box and we all signed up because we expected the bloggers boxes to be an accurate display of what we were to receive.  Instead we end up with some below sub par junkmint- how is this considered fashionable to receive items that no one else wanted to purchase- reject items per say .  

I know we're upset &amp; we have every right to be.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the solution to getting a better box next time....create a blog and start "reviewing" subs.  Maybe they'll send you a "real deal" next time?  It's not a bad idea, if it gets you all the products to "review."


 I have a blog and I am NOT getting the "good" box.  LOL!!!


----------



## classybroad (Mar 25, 2013)

Where are these blogger boxes can anyone post a link?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 25, 2013)

I was so excited about this box. Was gonna be OK with the necklace but I don't wear rings and my ears are gauged so no go on earrings for me plus I can't wear costume jewelry. Now I'm soooooo apprehensive. :-/


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's the link to one of the blogger box http://www.stylebistro.com/Beauty+Guide/articles/nYKCdAldxgM/Unboxing+Giuliana+Rancic+New+FabFitFun+VIP

theres a bunch listed on the first few pages of the thread


----------



## shy32 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have been following this thread from the beginning. I was really excited at first. I got my tracking -1.8 lbs 8x8x8. I'm not excited anymore.


----------



## luvmymac (Mar 25, 2013)

I wonder if they kept track of who got which box? I'm hoping that they realize that most of us who are getting double jewelmint are not happy, and least do something extra for us!


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 25, 2013)

I can totally understand everyones frustrations but to be fair FabFitFun did only guaranteed the Moroccan Oil to be in all the boxes, not any of the other items. That was stated on their website and i also saw it on twitter. That being said I am one of the 8x8x8 1.7 boxes so while I will wait until I have my box in hand I am probably going to be canceling this one after my first box. $50 is too much to spend on a box that doesn't wow me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a blog and I am NOT getting the "good" box.  LOL!!!


 Dang...although you said "getting"?  It hasn't arrived yet?  I'm sure you'll let us know what ya get.


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 25, 2013)

[


----------



## classybroad (Mar 25, 2013)

> Here's the link to one of the blogger boxÂ http://www.stylebistro.com/Beauty+Guide/articles/nYKCdAldxgM/Unboxing+Giuliana+Rancic+New+FabFitFun+VIP theres a bunch listed on the first few pages of the thread


 Thanks!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 25, 2013)

> I can totally understand everyones frustrations but to be fair FabFitFun did only guaranteed the Moroccan Oil to be in all the boxes, not any of the other items. That was stated on their website and i also saw it on twitter. That being said I am one of the 8x8x8 1.7 boxes so while I will wait until I have my box in hand I am probably going to be canceling this one after my first box. $50 is too much to spend on a box that doesn't wow me.


 They also stated full size items and the hottest seasonal items...the jewelmint is obviosly outdated and the thinkthin bar and jouer are not what I would consider full size. I haven't gotten mine yet, but I just think it was deceptive to send bloggers awesome boxes to preview with no mention of many of the items being bonus items and then send people an out dated jewelmint piece and brow thingy and that is supposed to be the same as a lip stain, bl and go smile pen. I will be curious to see how they handle these complaints


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd love to see G's response to the jewelmint.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 25, 2013)

Still no shipping info....weird.


----------



## wurly (Mar 25, 2013)

> I was expecting the same items as what was in the blogger boxes, with possible color variations. After reading a bunch of reviews before signing up, I fully believed the "bonus" items to be the shoes, mini iPads, etc. But getting what the bloggers got would only be meeting expectations, not exceeding...just feel like they should be trying to wow (in a good way!!) those of us who signed up early and are trying to support their success. Thank you so much for leading the charge!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes, that is perfectly stated. We saw the bloggers boxes, they were all the same, nothing looked extravagant like shoes or mini ipads, so that was our expectation of a standard box. Who would have thought our bonus was a thinkthin bar, or some 2-year old jewelmint? I think the issue is that Daniel's attitude seems to be that anything beyond the moroccanoil is just an amazing gift from the gods of FFF. That's just not it. If we wanted samples, we could get them free just for asking, just check out the "free samples" thread. What I was trying to explain to him was that if he handled this well, it would not turn into a fiasco. No one wants to feel compelled or trapped. These subscription boxes, if done well, are like a great serendipitous present to ourselves or our loved ones. Not like something to dread. I hope he has something good to say tomorrow. My suggestion is that they send out the bloggers boxes, or issue people refunds. I highly doubt they will issue the refund. Maybe give everyone who subscribed next month's free, and make it an awesome box. Revise their articles. Come clean about how they're handling this.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 25, 2013)

> @mamatic -&gt; Totally agree! @wurly -&gt; I wouldn't mind a nice expresso machine from the office if I can't get a stapler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry. The stapler made me laugh. Another facebook poster received the full bloggers box. I really wonder if they planned that for everyone and then had more signups than expected. That would explain the delayed shipping as well.


 I would bet this is what happened


----------



## OiiO (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, I *am *a blogger and I'm getting the 1.8lb double Stylemint crap box.

I rarely write very negative reviews about my subscriptions, but this will be one of them.


----------



## lauren2828 (Mar 25, 2013)

I just looked up the Jewlmint items I received and my pieces are old...unless "the hottest seasonal items" means items from _previous _seasons.

http://news.instyle.com/2012/09/18/ebay-beachmint-sale/

http://jewelsandmints.blogspot.com/2012/05/new-releases-restocks-jewelmint-gypsy.html?m=1

Overall I am happy with my box, even though I do not like the Jewlmint items. I am going to give them another chance, and hopefully the next box will be more my taste.

On another note, am I the only one confused about the "bonus gifts" and "surprises" they keep promising? They are very vague statements...I wish they would be more specific (ex: telling us _how many_ iPads, designer shoes, etc. they are giving away or providing a list of winners). I wonder if FFF is even giving out these "surprises" and "bonus gifts."


----------



## crburros (Mar 25, 2013)

I really don't like Daniel's response. It's a little snide.


----------



## wurly (Mar 25, 2013)

> I really don't like Daniel's response. It's a little snide.


 I'm used to it. I'm an attorney. I suspect Daniel may have some experience with attorneys, which is why he asked me my occupation, then what area I practice in. I guess it takes one to know one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maleia91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Double Stylemint for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and, I hate the Zoya nailpoilsh. Booooo


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 25, 2013)

> I'd love to see G's response to the jewelmint.Â


 I'd love to see her wear this stuff on tv. I honestly expected more from her, I like her and didn't think she would let her name be used on any random product like a kardashian.


----------



## IffB (Mar 25, 2013)

I canceled today, before getting my box. They emailed me asking why....I responded that I expected the blogger boxes with only color variations,  and that past season  JM items are not big value nor FAB! Looking forward to my oil and to be done with this subscription!


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 26, 2013)

I subcribed not knowing that it sold out now I am having a heck of a time getting a refund I finally got them to stop the subscription . But now they are telling me that they are looking into it....what is there to look into i didnt get a box give me my money back!


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 26, 2013)

I subcribed not knowing that it sold out now I am having a heck of a time getting a refund I finally got them to stop the subscription . But now they are telling me that they are looking into it....what is there to look into i didnt get a box give me my money back!


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello all, i just received a follow-up email from Daniel saying they are looking into this. I hope to get a call tomorrow, as promised. I'll let you know what he says. I propose that i will ask for everyone to get what was in the blogger boxes, sent as a supplement to this month's box, or the next box free, and that box should be just like other subscribers' boxes and NO MORE JEWELMINT. We shouldn't have to spend any more money unless we are wowed. What do you think? Is that acceptable?


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry about using the term "acceptable", sounds kind of lame. Satisfactory? A little bit towards being wowed? Maybe more like a "meh" plus?


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 26, 2013)

Although I would be happy to not receive more jewelmint, I'm not sure it's great to argue that point. I totally agree with everything else you said. Maybe instead of jewelmint ask that things be fashion current and not used as substitutes. I only mention this because technically we were all expecting jewelmint in the box when we ordered. Just a suggestion.


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

Good point. But I would think they should be done with jewelmint, after inundating us with it. They can't be the only costume jewelry company out there. For things like jewelry, accessories, clothes, they should just provide a code and let us pick, even if it's just to select between several colors of the same style. This entire process kind of reminds me of a giant study in Psych 101 where we're the lab monkeys. Like they're just watching us and observing our reactions. I read that capuchin monkeys won't accept treats from handlers who exhibit selfish behavior.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

I think a voucher or coupon code would be best. I don't mind jewelry as long as it is current and stylish. Just no earrings or rings that are too big. It's really better to let people pick bc of piercings, sizes, and allergies.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 26, 2013)

Just heard from one of my blog readers that called FFF today (she got double JunkMint and it was awful) and she said they were totally unsympathetic, pretty rude, and said "extras will vary by box." Yes, we know this. She said the rep on the phone did not seem in the slightest surprised she was so upset.

But she was basically just trying to convey that having the boxes be quite different from what was implied felt like they were trying to lure customers in on false pretenses.

I think everybody does understand color variants and even comparable item variants.

But, most people will draw the line at two pieces of awful jewelry from several seasons ago. And I don't blame them.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 26, 2013)

Makes me want to upload a picture of what I received. You haven't seen outdated jewelry just yet. Pair that with no go smile, London butter, or Josie Maran.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

@surelyslim please post I want to see it. Was your box a 1.8?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think everybody does understand color variants and even comparable item variants.
> 
> But, most people will draw the line at two pieces of awful jewelry from several seasons ago. And I don't blame them.


 Yep..two pieces of awful jewelry plus a sample sized eyebrow gel (I think that was one of the variations) in no way is the same in value as a full sized Butter London nail polish, full sized teeth whitening pen, and full sized cheek/lip stain. It's just not comparable, especially when it's such tacky jewelry. I'm still really surprised that they sent out earrings and rings too.

I have a feeling they're not going to "guess" my ring size correctly, and not everyone has their ears pierced. Eesh, what a mess. I get that it's a first world problem but at $50/quarter the boxes should feel indulgent (I thought the stain/GoSmile/BL conveyed this), not leftover. PopSugar doesn't have much to worry about unless FFF is anxious to fix this or their second box is much better.


----------



## isaboo (Mar 26, 2013)

I wonder if the people who paid the full $50.00 got the "good" boxes and the people who used the $10 code got the double JunkMint?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 26, 2013)

> I subcribed not knowing that it sold out now I am having a heck of a time getting a refund I finally got them to stop the subscription . But now they are telling me that they are looking into it....what is there to look into i didnt get a box give me my money back!


 When did you subscribe?


----------



## crburros (Mar 26, 2013)

I doubt it. The first subscribers probably got the best box before they ran out of quality stuff.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 26, 2013)

My husband keeps making fun of this sub, saying it's like something Tom haverford from parks and rec would dream up. "Will you get an ipad? Will you get shitty jewelry? Fab fit fun!!!" Hilarious.


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 26, 2013)

So here's an update I still have no tracking number I checked inbox and junk/spam and no email. I emailed Fabfitfun and posted a facebook message and no response from Fabfitfun. I will be cancelling after this box. Im not even sure if Ill be receiving  a box


----------



## lauren2828 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My husband keeps making fun of this sub, saying it's like something Tom haverford from parks and rec would dream up. "Will you get an ipad? Will you get shitty jewelry? Fab fit fun!!!" Hilarious.


 This made me laugh!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 26, 2013)

> So here's an update I still have no tracking number I checked inbox and junk/spam and no email. I emailed Fabfitfun and posted a facebook message and no response from Fabfitfun. I will be cancelling after this box. Im not even sure if Ill be receivingÂ  a box :icon_evil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here nothing for me...I don't know what to expect when they will not respond.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My husband keeps making fun of this sub, saying it's like something Tom haverford from parks and rec would dream up. "Will you get an ipad? Will you get shitty jewelry? Fab fit fun!!!" Hilarious.


 I can hear Tom's voice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hysterical!

My box finally updated and changed from the weird 6x6x6 measurement to 11x10x2 but it's still 0.7 lbs. I'm so worried after seeing how everyone's gotten just ugly jewelry rather than what was originally advertised. I'm 99% certain that even if I luck out and get a blogger box, I'm still going to cancel. How they advertised vs. what's materialized just doesn't sit right - and it is WAY too much money for me to take that chance every box.


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 26, 2013)

If customer service is not being helpful, and downright rude, I wonder if other social media channels will prompt a better response--Twitter, Instagram, Facebook? Wonder how G would respond if she got a bunch of tweets about how awful the sub is!


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So here's an update I still have no tracking number I checked inbox and junk/spam and no email. I emailed Fabfitfun and posted a facebook message and no response from Fabfitfun. I will be cancelling after this box. Im not even sure if Ill be receiving  a box


 


> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here nothing for me...I don't know what to expect when they will not respond.


 I honestly don't think I want the box anymore but I cant get a reply to request that they cancel it. Im new at subs and hope that I wont keep having this problem with other companies


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello all, i just received a follow-up email from Daniel saying they are looking into this. I hope to get a call tomorrow, as promised. I'll let you know what he says. I propose that i will ask for everyone to get what was in the blogger boxes, sent as a supplement to this month's box, or the next box free, and that box should be just like other subscribers' boxes and NO MORE JEWELMINT. We shouldn't have to spend any more money unless we are wowed. What do you think? Is that acceptable?


 I would say that they need to at least handle the people who e-mail/call/FB to complain in this manner, similar to how PopSugar handled the robe/panty fiasco. Those individuals who contacted PS to indicate they were not happy and that the items didn't fit etc were offered extra goodies and a larger robe/panties. So those who feel deceived by the blogger boxes and contact FFF should be offered to be sent the items they expected. If they don't do this this then I would agree, again similar to PS they should offer the next box as comped for those who were unhappy with not receiving the same items as the bloggers revealed.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I thought I was gonna miss the dreaded double JM but my box updated and the weight changed to 1.8. Grrrrr


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

I still do not even have a tracking number. The good news is that for whatever reason, I think that fact is really funny. (Maybe I have not been getting enough sleep?)


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still do not even have a tracking number. The good news is that for whatever reason, I think that fact is really funny. (Maybe I have not been getting enough sleep?)


 I still have no tracking info either. I have also emailed multiple times and left Facebook messages and no answer on those. Im also starting to think its really funny. They will not be getting my money again.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My husband keeps making fun of this sub, saying it's like something Tom haverford from parks and rec would dream up. "Will you get an ipad? Will you get shitty jewelry? Fab fit fun!!!" Hilarious.


This really cracked me up.  I totally want you to make a video of him saying it. My boyfriend teases me about sub/girlie stuff all of the time


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

I have yet to try butterLONDON but blush.com is having a good looking deal on a trio at the moment.  I ordered one (partly because I have been hoping for one through my FFF box and that prospect is iffy at the moment), here is the link to it if you are interested. (not a referral link)

http://www.blush.com/product_butter+LONDON+Exclusive+Collection_48002.htm


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 26, 2013)

I feel like im posting way too much on here lol

So this was just sent to me by Fabfitfun via Facebook

FabFitFun Hi Ginette -- apologies for the delay on our end. I just looked into your account. You did sign up before we sold out and you should be receiving your box shortly. All signs ups that occurred after the 15th will be shipped by April 1st. All signups that occurred before March 15th have already shipped. Your order was placed on the 19th. Please let me know if you have any additional questions and feel free to call us at 888.963.9319 or email us at [email protected]
 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Tiffany Clarke (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm really getting tired of waiting and if and most likely when I get that hideous jewelry, they better find a really good way to redeem themselves smh


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have yet to try butterLONDON but blush.com is having a good looking deal on a trio at the moment.  I ordered one (partly because I have been hoping for one through my FFF box and that prospect is iffy at the moment), here is the link to it if you are interested. (not a referral link)
> 
> http://www.blush.com/product_butter+LONDON+Exclusive+Collection_48002.htm


 Wow, thanks! That's a great deal for some staple BL colors.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 26, 2013)

Finally an answer via FB! The boxes ordered after the 15th will ship through April 1st..


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally an answer via FB! The boxes ordered after the 15th will ship through April 1st..


 Thank you for the heads up...but for those who ordered before the 15th and still nothing


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

I ordered the 10th and nothing....


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 26, 2013)

Just called fabfitfun and spoke to a young girl named Katie. Poor thing sounded like a deer in the headlights. She had no answers and claimed she didn't work with the boxes, but said her manager Vanessa would call me back. Apparently Vanessa doesn't get into the office until 10 am Pacific or later. Nice working hours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If any of you ladies happen to call too, do share who you spoke with and how the convo went! Really trying to think positively and hoping they will turn this sinking ship around... 1 (888) 963-9319


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamatlc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just called fabfitfun and spoke to a young girl named Katie. Poor thing sounded like a deer in the headlights. She had no answers and claimed she didn't work with the boxes, but said her manager Vanessa would call me back. Apparently Vanessa doesn't get into the office until 10 am Pacific or later. Nice working hours!
> 
> 
> ...


 Kinda reminds me of Glossybox customer service before this last month or so where they have seem to turn things around but its been several months since they launched in the US.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 26, 2013)

> Thank you for the heads up...but for those who ordered before the 15th and still nothingÂ Â


 I know..that does suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope the delay means the box expected! This experience def. will make go back to my "don't buy anything from a new company until I read lots of reviews and see the product first rule."


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 26, 2013)

Fabfitfun just posted another message on FB to my question

FabFitFun Hi Everyone! We want to clear up any confusion. Only those who signed up after the 20th are on the wait list for summer. Otherwise, if you signed up before then, you should be receiving your box shortly!
 
At least we are getting answers!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks! That's a great deal for some staple BL colors.


Sure thing!  The black swatches online look really cool, like patent leather


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I still have no tracking info either. I have also emailed multiple times and left Facebook messages and no answer on those. Im also starting to think its really funny. They will not be getting my money again.


It really is funny to me.


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It really is funny to me.


 Well I did get an answer through facebook after a few people joined in they said if you ordered after 03/15 they will ship your box no later than 04/01 and if you ordered after 03/20 you are on the waiting list for Summer. They also said all orders place before 03/15 have been shipped but by reading previous messages on here that doesn't seem to be true hope this helps


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamatlc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just called fabfitfun and spoke to a young girl named Katie. Poor thing sounded like a deer in the headlights. She had no answers and claimed she didn't work with the boxes, but said her manager Vanessa would call me back. Apparently Vanessa doesn't get into the office until 10 am Pacific or later. Nice working hours!
> 
> 
> ...


 I also talked to Katie, right around 9:15 PST. Definitely didn't seem at all prepared! I was trying to cancel, and she took my name and number, saying that the person who "handles that" wasn't in yet, and that nothing was set up over email for me to do it that way yet. She was very nice, but yeah, absolutely had no clue how to help.


----------



## IffB (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamatlc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just called fabfitfun and spoke to a young girl named Katie. Poor thing sounded like a deer in the headlights. She had no answers and claimed she didn't work with the boxes, but said her manager Vanessa would call me back. Apparently Vanessa doesn't get into the office until 10 am Pacific or later. Nice working hours!
> 
> 
> ...


 Vanessa is whom responded to my email asking to cancel  my subscription - she replied within a few hours after I send the email asking me if I would share the reason for canceling.


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 26, 2013)

My coworker got her box today and she brought it in. Sooo bad. Double junkmint.  No BL or teeth whitening pen. She got a sample of the brow gel too - too dark for her.  Disappointing.  I might get mine today......


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 26, 2013)

Check this out! My response on their FB wall. 

Yep! Sorry for missing earlier. Reposted from below:    Jennifer, sorry, didn't see your replies down here! We do have many surprise goodies that we'll be sending out randomly (can't guarantee everyone will get one, unfortunately!) ...many of the surprises described in some initial blog posts (e.g. designer shoes, handbags, etc.) are going to be sent out as sprinkled fun between boxes to fill in the months between our seasonal gifts. Again, while we can't guarantee everyone will get something, our goal is to create a truly VIP experience.    We're very early in the program here and learning a lot quickly, and really appreciate the early support &amp; feedback. It means a lot that so many of you came out to try us out for the first time, and we will definitely continue looking for ways to recognize and appreciate that    More broadly, we've definitely been taking notes on what you're telling us: better ways to update everyone on shipping, really leveraging the personalization angle in the future to make sure people get the best products for them, making sure all our blogger sampling is 100% representative of the mix of products that get shipped (we really meant to do that here), more responsive customer service, and more. We're thrilled with the reaction to this first box, listening to all this feedback, and hope to improve the program each day!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I did get an answer through facebook after a few people joined in they said if you ordered after 03/15 they will ship your box no later than 04/01 and if you ordered after 03/20 you are on the waiting list for Summer. They also said all orders place before 03/15 have been shipped but by reading previous messages on here that doesn't seem to be true hope this helps


I ordered before so mine should have already shipped. But who knows....


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 26, 2013)

> My coworker got her box today and she brought it in. Sooo bad. Double junkmint. Â No BL or teeth whitening pen. She got a sample of the brow gel too - too dark for her. Â Disappointing. Â I might get mine today......Â


 I got the exact same box she did unfortunately. :/


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *volcomgore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the exact same box she did unfortunately. :/


 No fun.  Did it weigh 1.8?  That's what hers was.  Mine is 1.7.  I'm going to hope its not double junkmint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Has anyone received one that is 1.7 weight yet?


----------



## isaboo (Mar 26, 2013)

Quote:We do have many surprise goodies that we'll be sending out randomly (can't guarantee everyone will get one, unfortunately!) ...many of the surprises described in some initial blog posts (e.g. designer shoes, handbags, etc.) are going to be sent out as sprinkled fun between boxes to fill in the months between our seasonal gifts. Again, while we can't guarantee everyone will get something, our goal is to create a truly VIP experience.
 
 
Well I guess that's great for the people who receive  the random  "surprises" but sucks for those who don't .  I'm not really interested in helping to provide funding for someone else to receive a random "surprise" that I might not get.  And how do they choose?  I'm not loving this.....will  most likely cancel.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm thinking about refusing my package, if it has even shipped. I'm sure I would have a hard time getting my money back from them and would have to dispute the charge with the bank.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No fun.  Did it weigh 1.8?  That's what hers was.  Mine is 1.7.  I'm going to hope its not double junkmint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Mine is also 1.7, scheduled to arrive Friday


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello all,

I just received a call from Danny. Not Daniel anymore, we are becoming buds. Yes, he went to law school, he admitted it.

OK, this is the offer he made me. I told him that he had to understand I would be revealing this to all on a forum, and this should be available to everyone who has an issue. He hedged, and said it would be available to all "eligible" subscribers. I went back and forth with him about this, and he said they haven't defined the group of "eligible" subscribers yet, but from what he said about my box (he looked up my version of the box) it would be a generous group. So these are the options he offered for "eligible" subscribers:

1) a supplementary box consisting of the Josie Maran lipstain, the Butter London nail polish, and the Go Smile whitening pen, or

2) next season's box free

I elected for next season's box free because I am curious, and positively surprised that he did what he said he would do. He followed through, called me back on time, etc.

This is what you have to do to sign up for this offer:

a) email them at [email protected], or

B) call them at 323-454-2220

Not bad, what do you think?

Also, he asked about the Jewelmint thing, if a voucher would be good so people could pick. I said that would be fine, if people wanted Jewelmint, but that lots of people don't like it. It sounds like they're learning, and learning fast. I think we should all take a deep breath, and appreciate that they can learn. Or they may have just snooped on this forum and learned this is what people want. Either way, they are earning back some goodwill. I hope they don't squander it, but this is a good start. Get calling and emailing!!!!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...


 I haven't received my box (or my tracking for that matter!) - but how amazing that you did this on behalf of everyone. Kudos and thanks to you! You ROCK!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...


 Thank you for being so proactive, and for providing us with this information!


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 26, 2013)

That's great news! I'm glad he offered that solution. Now I'm not so upset I have a 1.7lber on the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...


 Wow!  You are amazing,  I'm calling now!


----------



## luvmymac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not getting mine for a couple of days, so I will wait to see how I like it before I do anything. I'm getting 8x8x8 at 1.7 pounds. Is this the category you are referring too?


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 26, 2013)

@wurly thanks so much! I called just now, and Vanessa answered. It seemed like Danny might not have discussed with her because was super surprised that I called her direct # and immediately put me on hold to "confer with her team". Then she put me on speaker and Danny said they would check on my box and call me back later. Hmm...! Again, thanks so much wurly! All of us owe you a big round of applause for breaking through and getting some real responses/actions going! I am going to ask for next season's box too because if they can follow through on all the hype it will eventually be an awesome sub.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 26, 2013)

Did anyone who didn't get a shipping confirmation ever hear back on Facebook, Twitter or Instagram (I have none of these! I know, I'm in the dark ages) about whether our boxes were sent? I see the message about boxes sent on the 15th or after - but I ordered the first day (the 7th). Anyone know if we can check somehow to see if it shipped?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for your work resolving the issue wurly. Since I still don't have tracking for my box I'm not sure what's in it, but if I am eligible I will elect for the free box for next season. Since they were fairly quick to respond to you and come up with a solution I am willing to give them another shot and give them the benefit of saying this was due to inexperience and not deception.


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...


 Awesome... I am definitely going to do this if I get a crappy box on friday!!  Thanks so much! This is amazing!!


----------



## JessP (Mar 26, 2013)

ETA just read Danny's response to Wurly, so yay - happy to hear! I was torn about this box. My personal experience with it was great - so you don't have to scroll back to when I got my box, I received the standards: MoroccanOil, Zoya, Jouer, Think Thin bar, and JewelMint (earrings and ring). My surprise bonus items were Butter London in "Wallis" and the GoSmile pen (no Josie Maran).

I plan to (and again, this is just based on my personal experience) stick around for another box. It is unfortunate, though, how they are handling CS issues and box variations. I know the only guaranteed item was the MoroccanOil, but I think they made a mistake in sending out the blogger boxes with the same items and _not showing_ said variations. A lot of this could have been avoided had they originally shown a few different boxes so we knew not to expect a certain set of items.

I like the solution Danny offerered. Obviously FFF isn't in the best situation right now but how you "fix" issues with unhappy customers is a really important moment for a company - it really shapes their image going forward, you know? I think they're offering a solution that will help put a little good faith back in the company.


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 26, 2013)

> No fun. Â Did it weigh 1.8? Â That's what hers was. Â Mine is 1.7. Â I'm going to hope its not double junkmint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Has anyone received one that is 1.7 weight yet?


 it weighed 1.8


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 26, 2013)

Just recieved my box (1.7 and 8x8x8 on tracking but was actually 1.87 on inside slip). I received the Moroccan oil, zoya, think bar, 2 jewelmint pieces (one was actually missing 2 stones which I found inside the jewelmint bag) neither of which I would ever wear,Jouer gloss, per-fekt brow perfection gel (.01 fl oz about the size of a small sample perfume) and the JM stain. No GS or BL. I was splitting this box with my mom. We were going to split the oil and she really wanted the JM and I was going to keep the BL &amp; GS so I am happy about getting the stain for her but bummed about the rest. I am guessing it doesn't matter when you subbed because I got in on this the first day and still got double crapmint.


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

Also, if you do decide to do one of the above, please post their response. I would like to make sure this plan is actually implemented.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much for doing this! I haven't gotten my box yet, but it's the dreaded 1.7 lbs so I know it likely won't be good. Thanks again for your efforts!


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 26, 2013)

That is impressive. I don't have my box yet - for those of you who have the 1.8 shipping weight and are fairly certain you are going to receive the junk box, are you writing/calling now or waiting until you get your box?


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ETA just read Danny's response to Wurly, so yay - happy to hear! I was torn about this box. My personal experience with it was great - so you don't have to scroll back to when I got my box, I received the standards: MoroccanOil, Zoya, Jouer, Think Thin bar, and JewelMint (earrings and ring). My surprise bonus items were Butter London in "Wallis" and the GoSmile pen (no Josie Maran).
> 
> ...


I agree. I think the solution is a good one. In related news, I finally have tracking and my box should be here Wednesday or Thursday.  It is 8x8x8 and 1.9 lbs so it looking like no butter london for me!  Good thing I bought some through that blush deal 

There is a possibility I could still get the BL, I am just glad I know when it is coming now  Also, lucky you Jess! The Wallis looks cool!


----------



## Tiffany Clarke (Mar 26, 2013)

> I haven't received my box (or my tracking for that matter!) - but how amazing that you did this on behalf of everyone. Kudos and thanks to you! You ROCK!





> That is impressive. I don't have my box yet - for those of you who have the 1.8 shipping weight and are fairly certain you are going to receive the junk box, are you writing/calling now or waiting until you get your box?


 I'll probably email...


----------



## Eleda (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is impressive. I don't have my box yet - for those of you who have the 1.8 shipping weight and are fairly certain you are going to receive the junk box, are you writing/calling now or waiting until you get your box?


 I am waiting, because I think it is bad manners to provide negative feedback before receiving the box, because I do not know what I will actually get.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

I am waiting too


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

What boxes are eligible? Are people who got one of those three things eligible? Just wondering if they might try to modify unshipped boxes by adding something so those subscribers cannot make a claim.


----------



## JessP (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. I think the solution is a good one. In related news, I finally have tracking and my box should be here Wednesday or Thursday.  It is 8x8x8 and 1.9 lbs so it looking like no butter london for me!  Good thing I bought some through that blush deal
> ...


 I was a little iffy about the color at first, but it's certainly interesting so I'll give it a go for sure! Love your attitude, btw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree that everyone should wait until you have your box to contact them.


----------



## tiffanys (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...


 Thank you!  I received an 8x8x8 1.7 pound box with 2 pieces of JunkMint and the sample sized Brow Perfection Gel (which is a dark color).  It was FFF VIP Kit 5 per the invoice.  I just emailed and asked for the supplementary box because I really wanted the whitening pen.  Thanks again for doing all the legwork here!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Hello all, I just received a call from Danny. Not Daniel anymore, we are becoming buds. Yes, he went to law school, he admitted it. OK, this is the offer he made me. I told him that he had to understand I would be revealing this to all on a forum, and this should be available to everyone who has an issue. He hedged, and said it would be available to all "eligible" subscribers. I went back and forth with him about this, and he said they haven't defined the group of "eligible" subscribers yet, but from what he said about my box (he looked up my version of the box) it would be a generous group. So these are the options he offered for "eligible" subscribers: 1) a supplementary box consisting of the Josie Maran lipstain, the Butter London nail polish, and the Go Smile whitening pen, or 2) next season's box free I elected for next season's box free because I am curious, and positively surprised that he did what he said he would do. He followed through, called me back on time, etc. This is what you have to do to sign up for this offer: a) email them at [email protected],Â or B) call them at 323-454-2220 Not bad, what do you think? Also, he asked about the Jewelmint thing, if a voucher would be good so people could pick. I said that would be fine, if people wanted Jewelmint, but that lots of people don't like it. It sounds like they're learning, and learning fast. I think we should all take a deep breath, and appreciate that they can learn. Or they may have just snooped on this forum and learned this is what people want. Either way, they are earning back some goodwill. I hope they don't squander it, but this is a good start. Get calling and emailing!!!!


 I'm supposed to get my box Thursday and am one of the people who have a 1.8 lb shipping weight so it's likely that I will be getting double JunkMint. I appreciate the work you did in letting us know about your conversation with Daniel. I personally will be saving my calling / emailing until I get my box and can verify the contents . If I do get double JunkMint Daniel will be hearing from me and given the choice I would chose next season free. Either way the box goes I will still be okay since I did get my oil but it will be ashame to have so many things go to waste since JunkMint tends to not be my style and wouldn't get used and I am not a pink person so the Zoya probably won't be used either. The only other thing that may have a chance of being used is the Jouer lip gloss (which is a sample size). I guess I'll see how it all goes in 2 days.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 26, 2013)

As per request from last night (@snowleopard), mine was marked 1.7lb on the email and on the invoice it was a box 8 1.82oz. I didn't receive the Josie, go shine, or butter London. I received 3 sets of jewelry, but no way in heck will I ever wear the ring in public. My impression was the jewelmint bags were the nicest thing I received (after the advertised Moroccanoil).


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As per request from last night (@snowleopard), mine was marked 1.7lb on the email and on the invoice it was a box 8 1.82oz.
> 
> I didn't receive the Josie, go shine, or butter London. I received 3 sets of jewelry, but no way in heck will I ever wear the ring in public. My impression was the jewelmint bags were the nicest thing I received (after the advertised Moroccanoil).


 That jewelry is horrible. Sorry. At least you have options now thanks to wurly!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a blog and I am NOT getting the "good" box.  LOL!!!


Yeah same here! LOL Guess we aren't cool enough?


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What boxes are eligible? Are people who got one of those three things eligible? Just wondering if they might try to modify unshipped boxes by adding something so those subscribers cannot make a claim.


 They haven't defined "eligible" subscribers yet, but indicated they would be generous in their definition of the group. From his review of my version, apparently I received none of the 3 items (Go Smile whitening pen, Josie Maran lipstain, and Butter London) which is why he made that option of a supplementary mailing  available to me. I was pretty sure from everyone's comments that I would receive multiple Jewelmint and none of the 3 items from the size and weight of my box. Danny confirmed it. I subscribed on 3/8, which is pretty early on, but my box is scheduled for Saturday 3/30 delivery. I think if you have received your box and are not happy, you should contact them by phone and/or email and ask to speak to Danny. You could also mention that Danny made this offer to Rachel (me) and I told him I would only accept it if he made it available to everyone who was unhappy. Which he assured me he would do. I think they will hate me by the end of this process, but it was a lesson to learn. They really do not want to issue refunds, so this is their solution. It's not a bad solution, and I hope the next box (for those staying in) will be less controversial and more "wow". Good luck. 

p.s. Danny did indicate in our conversation that the phone lines were blowing up.


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As per request from last night (@snowleopard), mine was marked 1.7lb on the email and on the invoice it was a box 8 1.82oz.
> 
> I didn't receive the Josie, go shine, or butter London. I received 3 sets of jewelry, but no way in heck will I ever wear the ring in public. My impression was the jewelmint bags were the nicest thing I received (after the advertised Moroccanoil).


 Well the tassel earrings I think are the best I've seen thus far for earrings. Tassels are supposed to be in fashion right now right? And the ring might not be too bad, if it were two separate rings. I am totally looking on the bright side here. And I do actually love the Zoya brand. Whether this color is everyone's favorite or not, the polish is great.


----------



## jessikinz (Mar 26, 2013)

10x10x10 in. AND 3.7LBS here, anyone else receive one that size yet? Mine is supposed to come Friday. It is only 5 hours away though so I'm hoping it comes sooner.


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 26, 2013)

This looks like a three person show. I called Vanessa and Danny boy (all work and no play) was in the back ground telling her what to say. They were very specific about not everyone being eligible. They are taking contact info and will get in touch with us regarding eligibility once they've decided what that even means. I have a feeling eligible will mean those that received the brow gel. I feel bad for them bc they didn't know what they were getting themselves into. I hope they can be cool about this and help everyone that complains and not just the worst off.


----------



## jewlsher (Mar 26, 2013)

I called to cancelled my subscription with them and got my cancellation email but this is what it says. 

"This email is to confirm your recent subscription cancellation. Your subscription will remain active until June 07, 2013.

To reactivate your subscription before it expires, or to view previous invoices, please see your Account Details."

I'm a little confused because does that mean I'm still active til June 7 and will be getting the next box because I really don't want anymore boxes from them. 

I hated my box. I didn't get the lipstain or Butter london. I received this ugly jewelmint earring, the moroccan oil, zoya nail polish, jouer lip gloss, think thin bar, and this deluxe size too face mascara. 

I can't wear such an ugly piece of earring. Lol

My box was 8x8x8 and 1.8 lbs.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm looking at this with some positivity. The tassel ones are somewhat cute, I'd be excited if it was in Glossybox, but not so much in this box of assortments. It's just there's just a huge disparity whether you received all, one, or none of the bonus items. To me the claim G made in her video about 5 full-size items (whether that is addition to the MO) doesn't sit right for one FS Zoya, ThinkThin, a Jouer that look sample-size (correct me here) and the PerFek that is definitely a sample.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...


Wow! Well done! I haven't gotten my box yet but I'll certainly keep that info. I guess my big issue isn't so much Jewel Mint itself but the fact that they had that survey asking for all the sizing info but NOT ring size and then send out rings. I have very small fingers (size 4 ring finger) so I doubt it will fit if I get one. I just don't get it.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessikinz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 10x10x10 in. AND 3.7LBS here, anyone else receive one that size yet? Mine is supposed to come Friday. It is only 5 hours away though so I'm hoping it comes sooner.


That sounds exciting, keep us updated!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks Wurly- I feel better now receiving my 1.8 pd box.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a little iffy about the color at first, but it's certainly interesting so I'll give it a go for sure! Love your attitude, btw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww thank you and back atcha ;-) I sooo want to see pics when you finally use the Wallis


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessikinz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 10x10x10 in. AND 3.7LBS here, anyone else receive one that size yet? Mine is supposed to come Friday. It is only 5 hours away though so I'm hoping it comes sooner.


Sounds like the blogger box for you! Wooo-hoo!

(edited to add the banana dance)


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As per request from last night (@snowleopard), mine was marked 1.7lb on the email and on the invoice it was a box 8 1.82oz.
> 
> I didn't receive the Josie, go shine, or butter London. I received 3 sets of jewelry, but no way in heck will I ever wear the ring in public. My impression was the jewelmint bags were the nicest thing I received (after the advertised Moroccanoil).


 3 pieces of Jewelmint! That has to be a record. shudder. Yours was box version 8?


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the active till June 7th means that you're active through this quarter, but not for next quarter. Maybe that means you're still eligible to get any random extra goodies that are sent.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jewlsher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called to cancelled my subscription with them and got my cancellation email but this is what it says.
> 
> ...


 That's probably the beginning of the next billing cycle since this is a quarterly box. This quarter's billing cycle began around March 7th, if I'm not mistaken. No idea why it won't just cancel immediately, but I don't think you have to worry about getting next quarter's. 

***Edited to apologize for being repetitive to the post above!


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3 pieces of Jewelmint! That has to be a record. shudder. Yours was box version 8?


Yes, version 8, and meant to say 1.82lb (if that caused any confusion).


----------



## crburros (Mar 26, 2013)

This is my box. I got everything except the Josie Maran lip stain, with the substitution of two Jewelmint pieces instead of the cute star lariat in the blogger's boxes. Neither nail polish makes me think if Spring. The Butter London color is very Fall. Although I knew it would be in the box, the Jouer is a total joke. It looks like one of those cheap childish lip glosses that comes with a tacky maribou purse and blue eyeshadow. If anyone wants it for their daughter, let me know - I will mail it to you.


----------



## crburros (Mar 26, 2013)

The two Jewelmint pieces don't bother me. Sometimes I feel funky or artsy fartsy and I'll wear stuff like that. As far as their Customer Service...They are new, completely disorganized, but willing to learn. I'm sticking with em' for another round.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

Alrighty, let's see if we cannot work out the variationsn(this is an ADVANCED work avoidance technique, by the way) *copy and paste with your info in as we get it.

Box 1

Box 2

Box 3

Box 4

Box 5

I received an 8x8x8 1.7 pound box with 2 pieces of JunkMint and the sample sized Brow Perfection Gel (which is a dark color).  It was FFF VIP Kit 5 per the invoice.  I just emailed and asked for the supplementary box because I really wanted the whitening pen.  Thanks again for doing all the legwork here! 

Box 6

Box 7

Box 8

As per request from last night (@snowleopard), mine was marked 1.7lb on the email and on the invoice it was a box 8 1.82oz.

I didn't receive the Josie, go shine, or butter London. I received 3 sets of jewelry, but no way in heck will I ever wear the ring in public. My impression was the jewelmint bags were the nicest thing I received (after the advertised Moroccanoil).

Box 9

Box 10


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

what was your box number?



> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crburros (Mar 26, 2013)

If it helps, mine was 0.6 lbs and 6X6X6 (supposedly).


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alrighty, let's see if we cannot work out the variationsn(this is an ADVANCED work avoidance technique, by the way) *copy and paste with your info in as we get it.
> 
> ...


 Good job ... I added my coworkers stuff... box 6


----------



## crburros (Mar 26, 2013)

> what was your box number?


 Not sure, I'm not home right now near my box. I'll update tonight.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

Alrighty, let's see if we cannot work out the variationsn(this is an ADVANCED work avoidance technique, by the way) *copy and paste with your info in as we get it.

Box 1

Box 2

Box 3

Box 4

Box 5

I received an 8x8x8 1.7 pound box with 2 pieces of JunkMint and the sample sized Brow Perfection Gel (which is a dark color).  It was FFF VIP Kit 5 per the invoice.  I just emailed and asked for the supplementary box because I really wanted the whitening pen.  Thanks again for doing all the legwork here! 

Box 6

8x8x8 1.8 pound box with 2 pieces of JunkMint,  sample sized Brow Perfection Gel (which is a dark color), jouer, thinkthin, morrocan oil, zoya 

Box 7

Box 8

As per request from last night (@snowleopard), mine was marked 1.7lb on the email and on the invoice it was a box 8 1.82oz.

I didn't receive the Josie, go shine, or butter London. I received 3 sets of jewelry, but no way in heck will I ever wear the ring in public. My impression was the jewelmint bags were the nicest thing I received (after the advertised Moroccanoil).

Box 9

Box 10

Unknown Box A

0.6 lbs and 6X6X6 (supposedly).
. I got everything except the Josie Maran lip stain, with the substitution of two Jewelmint pieces instead of the cute star lariat in the blogger's boxes. Neither nail polish makes me think if Spring. The Butter London color is very Fall. Although I knew it would be in the box, the Jouer is a total joke. It looks like one of those cheap childish lip glosses that comes with a tacky maribou purse and blue eyeshadow. If anyone wants it for their daughter, let me know - I will mail it to you.


----------



## IffB (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 8x8x8. 1.8lbs


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a set?


----------



## JessP (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I absolutely loooove Jouer gloss in that shade (Glisten). It's not sticky at all and doesn't look the same on as it does in the tube - it's very sheer with a hint of sparkle. Now if you don't like sparkle then yeah, you won't like the gloss lol. But totally try it if you're not opposed; it's really pretty!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

> As per request from last night (@snowleopard), mine was marked 1.7lb on the email and on the invoice it was a box 8 1.82oz. I didn't receive the Josie, go shine, or butter London. I received 3 sets of jewelry, but no way in heck will I ever wear the ring in public. My impression was the jewelmint bags were the nicest thing I received (after the advertised Moroccanoil).


 Thanks for posting. Also thanks to everyone else for posting the jewelry it's so bad I'm laughing.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alrighty, let's see if we cannot work out the variationsn(this is an ADVANCED work avoidance technique, by the way) *copy and paste with your info in as we get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 26, 2013)

> Kit 6. Â Mini brow gel, no Butter London or lip stain, horrid jewelry


 I got this same exact box. I still honestly have no idea what to do with that necklace.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang...although you said "getting"?  It hasn't arrived yet?  I'm sure you'll let us know what ya get.


 Nope.  But it's 8x8x8 and 1.8lbs.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting. Also thanks to everyone else for posting the jewelry it's so bad I'm laughing.


 No problem, I'm curious how this all plays out.


----------



## crburros (Mar 26, 2013)

> Kit 6. Â Mini brow gel, no Butter London or lip stain, horrid jewelry


 Good Lord. That's bad. :-/


----------



## tiffanys (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alrighty, let's see if we cannot work out the variationsn(this is an ADVANCED work avoidance technique, by the way) *copy and paste with your info in as we get it.
> 
> ...


 Updated.  Box 5 did include the lip stain.  Not the GoSmile or Butter London.


----------



## crburros (Mar 26, 2013)

> I absolutely loooove Jouer gloss in that shade (Glisten). It's not sticky at all and doesn't look the same on as it does in the tube - it's very sheer with a hint of sparkle. Now if you don't like sparkle then yeah, you won't like the gloss lol. But totally try it if you're not opposed; it's really pretty!


 If you'd like, I can send you mine. I don't wear gloss so it'll go to waste. I wear lip stain, lipstick, or chapstick. My hair always gets in the gloss and it drives me bananas. Lol


----------



## jewlsher (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's probably the beginning of the next billing cycle since this is a quarterly box. This quarter's billing cycle began around March 7th, if I'm not mistaken. No idea why it won't just cancel immediately, but I don't think you have to worry about getting next quarter's.
> ...


 That makes sense. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 26, 2013)

I just got an email from Franke from fabfitfun to let me know my box is on back order but I did order before the cutoff for the spring box so I should receive a box. Anyone else get an email like this?


----------



## jmc1281 (Mar 26, 2013)

No one has mention 1.1 pound box. Does anyone have that weight?


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 26, 2013)

> Also, if you do decide to do one of the above, please post their response. I would like to make sure this plan is actually implemented.Â


 I called and was told that my box was eligible but that I could get only one product from the extras. Obviously I chose the free month vs a single nail polish. It's sad bc I wanted to try all three of those products. I got two pairs of horrible earrings (no pierced ears) and dark brown eyebrow gel (light hair) as my variable items.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

> I just got an email from Franke from fabfitfun to let me know my box is on back order but I did order before the cutoff for the spring box so I should receive a box. Anyone else get an email like this?


 When did you order? I ordered 3/10 and no tracking yet, I'm guessing there is a box for me since I did not get this email.


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 26, 2013)

Daniel is definitely the spokesperson in this whole charade. Vanessa was feeding him lines in the background but wouldn't speak up herself even when I asked her to. I was seriously about to bust out laughing! At first the duo tried to push me off, saying I can call back if I'm truly unhappy. He said many ladies are calling out of gratitude and happiness, not dissatisfaction. Um, yeah. So, Danny reneged on the offer wurly got stating my box is not one of the eligible ones, even though Vanessa refused to say exactly what, but said he would mail me the Josie Maran since I am complaining. I'm really mixed on this. The offer of the Josie Maran came only after some persistence. First they tried to blow me off. Then they tried to say SO many girls are happy, you will be too. Then they begrudgingly offered the lip stain to get me to hang up, while telling me I shouldn't be complaining. I would guess the vast majority of us are not living Hollywood lives, and for $50 of my hard-earned paycheck, even quarterly, I want to be blown away. Not so much... I know some are waiting until you get your box to respond, and that makes good sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just honestly don't have patience for the inevitable, especially after seeing that hideous bead earring/necklace combo! Tried to explain to them that perception is reality, but I think it fell on deaf ears.


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called and was told that my box was eligible but that I could get only one product from the extras. Obviously I chose the free month vs a single nail polish. It's sad bc I wanted to try all three of those products. I got two pairs of horrible earrings (no pierced ears) and dark brown eyebrow gel (light hair) as my variable items.


 That eyebrow gel would be just perfect for you. Sarcasm! I think someone who is artistically inclined should collect all the jewelmint stuff we don't want and make a sculpture out of it. We could have a contest to name it or something.


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamatlc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Daniel is definitely the spokesperson in this whole charade. Vanessa was feeding him lines in the background but wouldn't speak up herself even when I asked her to. I was seriously about to bust out laughing!
> 
> At first the duo tried to push me off, saying I can call back if I'm truly unhappy. He said many ladies are calling out of gratitude and happiness, not dissatisfaction. Um, yeah.
> ...


 What was missing from your box? Or rather, exactly what was in your box? If he wimps out, I will call him out on this. Frankly, very disappointed about this. Did you use the phone number I posted? That is someone's real office number. I also have someone else's mobile number. Maybe we need to start doing that. Should we call a newspaper?


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alrighty, let's see if we cannot work out the variationsn(this is an ADVANCED work avoidance technique, by the way) *copy and paste with your info in as we get it.
> 
> ...


 I edited my description for #8, so it seems more objective and less negative.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was missing from your box? Or rather, exactly what was in your box? If he wimps out, I will call him out on this. Frankly, very disappointed about this. Did you use the phone number I posted? That is someone's real office number. I also have someone else's mobile number. Maybe we need to start doing that. Should we call a newspaper?


 I'm kinda curious, it was mentioned in old articles... if we all backtrack (yes, I reread the entire thread last night) that Daniel is the CEO of FFF. If they're holding out and not looking to resolve this, our interest will definitely sizzle quickly.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 26, 2013)

And here's Daniel...

http://fabfitfun.com/daniel-broukhim


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 26, 2013)

> When did you order? I ordered 3/10 and no tracking yet, I'm guessing there is a box for me since I did not get this email.


 I ordered 03/19


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 26, 2013)

And Vanessa -

http://fabfitfun.com/vanessa-fine


----------



## JessP (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here's Daniel...
> 
> http://fabfitfun.com/daniel-broukhim


 This is interesting because someone named Michael Broukhim retweeted one of my FFF tweets - his Twitter bio states "Stanford, Charlie, BeachMint." I wonder if they're related and that's why we're getting JewelMint pieces (and why FFF is sticking up for them so much). His Twitter name is @broukhim.


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 26, 2013)

@wurly Vanessa refused to say which box I'm getting, but then Danny did an about-face and said it has the BL. I'm not sure who to believe! I mean, if he is being truthful, why would Vanessa tell me there's no way to tell who got what? And Danny had the nerve to question why I was complaining. Customer Service 101: Do what you say you'll do! He said he would call me back in a half hour; two hours later, I decided to call myself because they didn't. He finally had nothing to say in response to this particular example of why I'm sadly underwhelmed by FFF. And I fully realize this is a first-world "problem", like another poster said. Makes me want to just unsubscribe and move on with life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Peace out!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Eleda (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just looked up Charlie - It's a media company that lists Daniel as CEO and co-founder of Charlie *and *FFF. Michael looks related, obviously. Charlie lists their clients if you scroll down, and guess what? - *Stylemint*!
> ...


 the plot not only thickens, but it's a whole detective story, lol! My box arrives tomorrow....


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 26, 2013)

I emailed them about not getting a shipping notice and they emailed back with my tracking number. 1.8 pound box. Ugh! Preparing to be disappointed. I did indicate in my previous email that I would be contacting them if I got old, ugly Jewelmint stuff.


----------



## IffB (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is that a set?


 Not a set. The rustic  necklace is made plastic beads, metal in a weird in between length and the earrings are gold, with huge rhinestones.  Directly from the red carpet? Call the fashion police!!!!!!!


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 26, 2013)

> I emailed them about not getting a shipping notice and they emailed back with my tracking number. 1.8 pound box. Ugh! Preparing to be disappointed. I did indicate in my previous email that I would be contacting them if I got old, ugly Jewelmint stuff.


 When did you order?


----------



## IffB (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is interesting because someone named Michael Broukhim retweeted one of my FFF tweets - his Twitter bio states "Stanford, Charlie, BeachMint." I wonder if they're related and that's why we're getting JewelMint pieces (and why FFF is sticking up for them so much). His Twitter name is @broukhim.


 Seeing Beachmint and Popsugar listed as clients, makes me sure to stay away from  the POpSugar Must Have Summer Box!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alrighty, let's see if we cannot work out the variationsn(this is an ADVANCED work avoidance technique, by the way) *copy and paste with your info in as we get it.
> 
> ...


 On FB, someone posted that they got the blogger box--1.9 lbs and Kit 1 (also updated above in red).


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 26, 2013)

FFF just went up in my book. They are seriously taking our feedback into consideration and PROMISE to make the boxes better from here on out!


----------



## jewlsher (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alrighty, let's see if we cannot work out the variationsn(this is an ADVANCED work avoidance technique, by the way) *copy and paste with your info in as we get it.
> 
> ...


 Box 2 is what I got and the items were: Think Thin bar, Moroccan Oil, Zoya Nail Polish, Jouer Lip Gloss, Jewelmint pair of earrings, and Too Faced deluxe size mascara (8x8x8 and 1.8 lbs)


----------



## JessP (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just looked up Charlie - It's a media company that lists Daniel as CEO and co-founder of Charlie *and *FFF. Michael looks related, obviously. Charlie lists their clients if you scroll down, and guess what? - *Stylemint*!
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the plot not only thickens, but it's a whole detective story, lol! My box arrives tomorrow....





> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seeing Beachmint and Popsugar listed as clients, makes me sure to stay away from  the POpSugar Must Have Summer Box!


 The plot does thicken! I feel like we're being inundated with JewelMint between Glossybox, PopSugar, and now FFF. Enough already lol!


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

The red carpet to the retirement home. That just looks like something an elderly person would wear. It doesn't look current at all.


----------



## shy32 (Mar 26, 2013)

I will most likely be emailing per Wurly's instructions  because I am set to receive the 8x8x8x 1.8 lbs box due on the 30th. My question is what all do I need to include in my email? Thanks


----------



## alovestory (Mar 26, 2013)

> This is interesting because someone named Michael Broukhim retweeted one of my FFF tweets - his Twitter bio states "Stanford, Charlie, BeachMint." I wonder if they're related and that's why we're getting JewelMint pieces (and why FFF is sticking up for them so much). His Twitter name is @broukhim.


 Just want to point out that my stylemint package from the PSMH box a while back and the FFF box both originated from La Mirada.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 26, 2013)

> This is interesting because someone named Michael Broukhim retweeted one of my FFF tweets - his Twitter bio states "Stanford, Charlie, BeachMint." I wonder if they're related and that's why we're getting JewelMint pieces (and why FFF is sticking up for them so much). His Twitter name is @broukhim.


One of the articles posted said they were brothers starting up FFF for women-based clientele.


----------



## JessP (Mar 26, 2013)

Interesting.. 

As a side note, I'd just like to add that between this forum and watching baby chicks hatch on and off (http://thehappyegg.co.uk/chick-cam-live/), I'm not getting a lot of quality work done today lol.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

Those chicks are super cute.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 26, 2013)

I want one-absolutely adorable!!


----------



## JessP (Mar 26, 2013)

I know - I want them all lol. So tiny and cute!


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will most likely be emailing per Wurly's instructions  because I am set to receive the 8x8x8x 1.8 lbs box due on the 30th. My question is what all do I need to include in my email? Thanks


 I suggest you email with a list of what you received, as well as a photo. Also, indicate the version of the vip box you received. I think you should reference "Danny's offer to Rachel" and ask for either the 3 items as a supplement or next season's box free. They are still trying to decide who is "eligible". I think the chart will go a long way towards telling them who we think should be eligible. My criteria is that anyone who did not receive the bloggers box should be eligible, even if you're only missing 1 item. If they won't handle this properly on a one-by-one case basis, then we'll put together the chart for them and present them with it. I simply do not find it acceptable that after all of this, they are not going to honor their word. Please let us know how it goes, and what their response is. Without each of us providing feedback on this forum, this would not have been possible. Thank you.


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alrighty, let's see if we cannot work out the variationsn(this is an ADVANCED work avoidance technique, by the way) *copy and paste with your info in as we get it.
> 
> ...


 Let's fill out this chart, and anyone missing anything from the blogger box, we'll use this chart to document the deficiencies. Once we fill out the different box variations, we should collect the names of who received what, and send this to FFF. Also, who wants the 3 supplemental items and who wants the next season's box free. I don't know how they intend to handle subscribers who are missing only 1 or 2 of the supplemental items, but if we organize this, we can put something together to tell them what they need to do. This is a great chart. Once we finish this chart, you can PM me with this information:

1) Your name, or the name your subscription is under

2) Your email address you used to subscribe

3) Your VIP box version # (1-10)

4) Would you like a supplemental box or next season's box free? Please see above about individuals who are missing just 1 or 2, not all 3 items. People missing all 3 items (Go Smile whitening pen, Josie Maran lipstain, Butter London nail polish) are getting the options of the supplement of all 3 items or next box free, per Danny. I don't know what they are doing with people missing 1 or 2 items. I suggest they are included in the above group, but we will probably have to negotiate that. 

If I missed anything, please comment and let me know. Thanks.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

[SIZE=12pt]Alrighty, let's see if we cannot work out the variationsn(this is an ADVANCED work avoidance technique, by the way) *copy and paste with your info in as we get it.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 1 Blogger box 1.9lbs[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 2 Think [/SIZE]Thin bar, Moroccan Oil, Zoya Nail Polish, Jouer Lip Gloss, Jewelmint pair of earrings, and Too Faced deluxe size mascara (8x8x8 and 1.8 lbs)

[SIZE=12pt]Box 3[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 4[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I received an 8x8x8 1.7 pound box with 2 pieces of JunkMint and the sample sized Brow Perfection Gel (which is a dark color), and Josie lipstain [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 6[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]8x8x8 1.8 pound box with 2 pieces of JunkMint,  sample sized Brow Perfection Gel (which is a dark color), jouer, thinkthin, morrocan oil, zoya [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 7[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 8[/SIZE]

(edited) mine was marked 1.7lb and 8X8X8 on the email and on the invoice it was a VIP box 8, 1.82lb. Came with MO, Joeur in Coral Glisten, Zoya in "FFF Fuchsia", Perfek in Caramel, and a creamy PB ThinkThin.

No Josie, Go Shine, or butter London. I received 3 sets of jewelry, but no way in heck will I ever wear the ring in public. My impression was the jewelmint bags were the nicest thing I received (after the advertised Moroccanoil). 

[SIZE=12pt]Box 9[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 10[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Unknown Box A[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]0.6 lbs and 6X6X6 (supposedly).
. I got everything except the Josie Maran lip stain, with the substitution of two Jewelmint pieces instead of the cute star lariat in the blogger's boxes. Neither nail polish makes me think if Spring. The Butter London color is very Fall. Although I knew it would be in the box, the Jouer is a total joke. It looks like one of those cheap childish lip glosses that comes with a tacky maribou purse and blue eyeshadow. If anyone wants it for their daughter, let me know - I will mail it to you.[/SIZE]


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

We are only missing 3,4,7, 9 and 10


----------



## shabs (Mar 26, 2013)

Box 3 1.8 pounds 12x10x2 No Josie lipstain but everything else. Jewelmint items were earrings and ring.


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamatlc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @wurly Vanessa refused to say which box I'm getting, but then Danny did an about-face and said it has the BL. I'm not sure who to believe! I mean, if he is being truthful, why would Vanessa tell me there's no way to tell who got what? And Danny had the nerve to question why I was complaining. Customer Service 101: Do what you say you'll do! He said he would call me back in a half hour; two hours later, I decided to call myself because they didn't. He finally had nothing to say in response to this particular example of why I'm sadly underwhelmed by FFF.
> 
> And I fully realize this is a first-world "problem", like another poster said. Makes me want to just unsubscribe and move on with life.
> ...


 They have the capacity to determine who got what box. The person who answered may not be on that screen or whatever. When do you receive your box? I think they're going a little crazy trying to deal with our comments, and rightly so. I personally have not received my box but sleuthed out (thanks to posters here) that I would probably receive one of the boxes without the 3 bonus items, and Danny offered me exactly that, the 3 supplemental items or a free box. I initially called them to have the box returned via Fedex since it hadn't hit the post office yet, so that I could get a refund. That is what started this whole thing. If you haven't received it yet, I know it's painful, but can you wait and see what you actually get, and then we can try to deal with this as a group? I suspect the only reason I got such a decent response was because I advocated for all of us. I guess I could have just taken their deal and not worked with everyone, but I think this way is better for all of us. So if we all work on that chart I will present them with it, along with the information in your PM's and they will have an organized way to redress this. I'm not trying to defend them. I think they are just not prepared for this and continuing to make mistakes in the customer service department. We can let them fail and be negative, or we can pull together and make them a better company, maybe better than they deserve to be.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On FB, someone posted that they got the blogger box--1.9 lbs and Kit 1 (also updated above in red).


Did they say what the dimensions were?


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 26, 2013)

I like this idea a lot Wurly - the MUT women must stick together.  I'm in- I'm due to get my box tomorrow and I'll let you gals know what I get. We have a great little support system- you gals are the best!!


----------



## crburros (Mar 26, 2013)

Okay - apparently my box was #3 which actually weighed 1.92 lbs!


----------



## crburros (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 3
> 
> 1.8 pounds 12x10x2
> ...


 So that's consistent with mine. Which ring did you get?


----------



## Lola Jean (Mar 26, 2013)

So supposedly my box is 1.9lbs and 11x10x2in


----------



## crburros (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The red carpet to the retirement home. That just looks like something an elderly person would wear. It doesn't look current at all.


 I actually laughed so hard at that I knee-slapped myself.

And then I looked around me in embarrassment. lol


----------



## teastrong (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 3
> 
> 1.8 pounds 12x10x2
> ...


 Me too. Ugly dangly earrings with blue and dark reddish stones and a gaudy pearl and gold ring that is huge!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When did you order?


 3/8


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

We need 7, 9 and 10

[SIZE=12pt]Alrighty, let's see if we cannot work out the variationsn(this is an ADVANCED work avoidance technique, by the way) *copy and paste with your info in as we get it.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 1 Blogger box 1.9lbs[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 2 Think [/SIZE]Thin bar, Moroccan Oil, Zoya Nail Polish, Jouer Lip Gloss, Jewelmint pair of earrings, and Too Faced deluxe size mascara (8x8x8 and 1.8 lbs)

[SIZE=12pt]Box 3[/SIZE]

1.8 pounds 12x10x2

No Josie lipstain but everything else. Jewelmint items were earrings and ring.

[SIZE=12pt]Box 4[/SIZE]

 1.7 lbs and 8x8x8. No Jm, no BL I did get gs. Horrid tarnished jm necklace plus earrings

[SIZE=12pt]Box 5[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I received an 8x8x8 1.7 pound box with 2 pieces of JunkMint and the sample sized Brow Perfection Gel (which is a dark color), and Josie lipstain [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 6[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]8x8x8 1.8 pound box with 2 pieces of JunkMint,  sample sized Brow Perfection Gel (which is a dark color), jouer, thinkthin, morrocan oil, zoya [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 7[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 8[/SIZE]

(edited) mine was marked 1.7lb and 8X8X8 on the email and on the invoice it was a VIP box 8, 1.82lb. Came with MO, Joeur in Coral Glisten, Zoya in "FFF Fuchsia", Perfek in Caramel, and a creamy PB ThinkThin.

No Josie, Go Shine, or butter London. I received 3 sets of jewelry, but no way in heck will I ever wear the ring in public. My impression was the jewelmint bags were the nicest thing I received (after the advertised Moroccanoil). 

[SIZE=12pt]Box 9[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Box 10[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Unknown Box A[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]0.6 lbs and 6X6X6 (supposedly).
. I got everything except the Josie Maran lip stain, with the substitution of two Jewelmint pieces instead of the cute star lariat in the blogger's boxes. Neither nail polish makes me think if Spring. The Butter London color is very Fall. Although I knew it would be in the box, the Jouer is a total joke. It looks like one of those cheap childish lip glosses that comes with a tacky maribou purse and blue eyeshadow. If anyone wants it for their daughter, let me know - I will mail it to you.[/SIZE]


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have the capacity to determine who got what box. The person who answered may not be on that screen or whatever. When do you receive your box? I think they're going a little crazy trying to deal with our comments, and rightly so. I personally have not received my box but sleuthed out (thanks to posters here) that I would probably receive one of the boxes without the 3 bonus items, and Danny offered me exactly that, the 3 supplemental items or a free box. I initially called them to have the box returned via Fedex since it hadn't hit the post office yet, so that I could get a refund. That is what started this whole thing. If you haven't received it yet,* I know it's painful, but can you wait and see what you actually get, and then we can try to deal with this as a group?* I suspect the only reason I got such a decent response was because I advocated for all of us. I guess I could have just taken their deal and not worked with everyone, but I think this way is better for all of us. So if we all work on that chart I will present them with it, along with the information in your PM's and they will have an organized way to redress this. I'm not trying to defend them. I think they are just not prepared for this and continuing to make mistakes in the customer service department. We can let them fail and be negative, or we can pull together and make them a better company, maybe better than they deserve to be.


 Sounds good! I don't have a delivery date yet...my tracking number said it was sent on Friday.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 26, 2013)

I just received my box today which was one day earlier than expected. According to the descriptions I received box 2 which for me also included the go smile product. I was one of the few originally looking forward to the jewelmint product. I'm debating on whether to keep this subscription or not. I do believe they will improve, especially with all of our feedback, but I don't think it's for me.


----------



## zandalee (Mar 26, 2013)

Alright ladies I just received box 7. It has the MorocceanOil, Zoya, Jouer (in glisten), per-fekt brow (in caramel), think Thin (creamy peanut butter), Jose Maran lip stain (in waltz), along with two JewelMint bags. One is earrings and the other is a charm bracelet. The earrings are dazzling don't you think?


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have the capacity to determine who got what box. The person who answered may not be on that screen or whatever. When do you receive your box? I think they're going a little crazy trying to deal with our comments, and rightly so. I personally have not received my box but sleuthed out (thanks to posters here) that I would probably receive one of the boxes without the 3 bonus items, and Danny offered me exactly that, the 3 supplemental items or a free box. I initially called them to have the box returned via Fedex since it hadn't hit the post office yet, so that I could get a refund. That is what started this whole thing. If you haven't received it yet, I know it's painful, but can you wait and see what you actually get, and then we can try to deal with this as a group? I suspect the only reason I got such a decent response was because I advocated for all of us. I guess I could have just taken their deal and not worked with everyone, but I think this way is better for all of us. So if we all work on that chart I will present them with it, along with the information in your PM's and they will have an organized way to redress this. I'm not trying to defend them. I think they are just not prepared for this and continuing to make mistakes in the customer service department. We can let them fail and be negative, or we can pull together and make them a better company, maybe better than they deserve to be.


You are amazing. I give you so much credit for taking charge of this! It feels so good knowing there is a little community here. &lt;3

I will definitely post when I get my box, and if necessary I will PM you with the information you listed above. Thanks again!


----------



## PBandJilly (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gifRemoved by moderator. Not allowed.


 How long will you keep this list open for before sending to FFF? My expected delivery date isn't until 4/6 but I'm pretty sure I'm receiving box 6 given the dimensions and weight and wanted to be inlcuded.


----------



## shabs (Mar 26, 2013)

> So that's consistent with mine. Which ring did you get?






My ring is wayy too big. Can't use the earrings either. (not that I'd want to)


----------



## Lindalk (Mar 26, 2013)

I received box 8, what a disappointment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 26, 2013)

I somehow lucked out and got the blogger box. I feel bad even posting that. I never got tracking, and it just showed up. I got the exact box we all thought we were getting - exact same colors &amp; star necklace. If it makes anyone feel better, I am not a blogger.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 26, 2013)

Okay, so I just looked at this thread for the first time yesterday--Wurly, you are AMAZEBALLS as Giuliana would say! This makes me feel so much better about the box. I think I'm going to be the one with the brow gel (I'm blonde) as well as the two JM pieces. I'm on vacation so I won't get my box until Monday, so I think I'm going to wait to email them. If mine is one of the "eligible" packages (as most seem to be) I'll probably opt for a free second box. Hooray! Not such a bad ending after all. Thanks again, Wurly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany Clarke (Mar 26, 2013)

I got box five and I'm not happy grrrrrrrrr. The brow thing is a caramel color which is pretty ridiculous smh...


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 26, 2013)

I got my box today. I didn't get any shipping info. I got Box 1 with everything...it weighs 1.92lbs and I ordered on 3/7


----------



## crburros (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany Clarke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got box five and I'm not happy grrrrrrrrr. The brow thing is a caramel color which is pretty ridiculous smh...


 How they can send out brow gel is beyond me. Unless it was full-size and clear, instead of specific shade.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

> I got my box today. I didn't get any shipping info. I got Box 1 with everything...it weighs 1.92lbs and I ordered on 3/7


 what were the dimensions?


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. I didn't get any shipping info. I got Box 1 with everything...it weighs 1.92lbs and I ordered on 3/7


 Me too, my box just showed up out of the blue today, no tracking or email or anything and I got the same box


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what were the dimensions?


 13x9x2


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what were the dimensions?


 I don't have any dimensions...


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 26, 2013)

It seems like a lot of people who ordered on 3/7 and/or didn't get shipping info got box 1.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

It's beginning to seem possible that I got the blogger box. The dimensions are not right though.


----------



## AliMo (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, I did not order but I am really happy all of you are sticking together. I can't believe the way they are handling this mess and coming up with a random solution without defining the group it pertains to. I'm rooting for you all!


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's a pic of my box.


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's beginning to seem possible that I got the blogger box. The dimensions are not right though.


 I think it's possible they just used different size shipping boxes because my actual "box" was a small box inside a bigger shipping box with paper packing around it so maybe that's why?


----------



## glamourcat (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine is supposed to be 7x7x7 and 1.2lbs, and delivery date is this Saturday.  I did order well before 3/15, though I don't know the exact date.  I'd bet it's the same as the 1.8lb one, maybe missing a JM?


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine is due to arrive on Friday but tracking hasnt updated since Saturday, I'll be sure to let everyone know what I get!


----------



## alyayers (Mar 26, 2013)

My tracking info also shows 1.1 lbs. I won't receive until Thursday. Anyone else's box weigh this?


----------



## campbell4180 (Mar 26, 2013)

alyayers   online 3 Posts. Joined 12/2012 My tracking info also shows 1.1 lbs. I won't receive until Thursday. Anyone else's box weigh this?     mine is 1.1 too 7x7x7 ordered on March 8th and will receive Thursday also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

Have a lot of people got boxes without tracking? I wonder if that's the case with mine since they said all the boxes ordered before the 15th shipped.


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have a lot of people got boxes without tracking? I wonder if that's the case with mine since they said all the boxes ordered before the 15th shipped.


 I emailed them because I never got tracking info and they replied right away with the tracking.  My box shipped last Weds...


----------



## highlander2013 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi all,

This is my very first MUT post, but I had to join in on the conversation!  I'm waiting for my box...an 8x8x8 1.8 lb-er. Ugh. I am sure it's going to be a junk mint double feature. I'll definitely be joining in on asking for redress.

Wurly, I am in AWE of you - thank you so much for leading the charge with Danny on behalf of all of us!  That is so fantastic of you.

You know what the grand irony is? FFF is going to spend more money making things right with their unhappy customers than they would have just giving everyone the blogger boxes to begin with.  Hopefully this will be a lesson learned for them.


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessikinz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 10x10x10 in. AND 3.7LBS here, anyone else receive one that size yet? Mine is supposed to come Friday. It is only 5 hours away though so I'm hoping it comes sooner.


 mine is 3.6 and the same demension! mine is also scheduled for friday delivery! (north dakota)


----------



## KayEss (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dustbunni2890* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine is 3.6 and the same demension! mine is also scheduled for friday delivery! (north dakota)


 Can't wait to see if your boxes are different than the others!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm very curious.


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't wait to see if your boxes are different than the others!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm very curious.


 me too!! i hope its not an error!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome Highlander2013 to MUT!!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just looked up my tracking # from the box just for the heck of it. (I never got tracking initially &amp; it just showed up.) According to my tracking, my box was 8x8x8. In actuality it's 9.5x13x2. The dimensions aren't correct on a lot of these boxes. My weight was, though.


----------



## highlander2013 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome Highlander2013 to MUT!!


 Thank you, Shauna999!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubyjuls (Mar 26, 2013)

Got mine today (two days earlier than it was supposed to arrive according to the tracking number).  I got box six and am seriously disappointed to not get any of the 'good' bonuses I was looking forward to (JM, Whitening or BL).  The two jewel mint pieces I got are awful in my opinion.  I'd never wear either. I wish they'd have just given us a voucher for JewelMint so at least we could have picked out something we liked and would actually wear.  Also not particularly happy with the bow gel sample.





Wurly, you are amazing for doing what you're doing for all of us!  I'd like the supplemental box as I just really want what was seemingly advertized when I first signed up.  Here is hoping they stick with their word and make this right for all of us.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, but if they gave us vouchers for JM, how would they get rid of their inventory from two years ago? (We seriously need a sarcasm font.)


----------



## rubyjuls (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, but if they gave us vouchers for JM, how would they get rid of their inventory from two years ago? (We seriously need a sarcasm font.)


 
Ah, but that is why JewelMint does so many mystery boxes!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 26, 2013)

> I just looked up my tracking # from the box just for the heck of it. (I never got tracking initially &amp; it just showed up.) According to my tracking, my box was 8x8x8. In actuality it's 9.5x13x2. The dimensions aren't correct on a lot of these boxes. My weight was, though.


 I am a little afraid to hope but I am starting to get excited! I am glad I got the butter London set from blush, it is helping me stay calmer about my box contents


----------



## maleia91 (Mar 26, 2013)

So I emailed them, and they asked what my issue was with the box/why I was canceling. After explaining my disappointment to them, they pretty much stopped replying to me. It was Vanessa emailing me. I'm bummed. I got box 4, with the crappy necklace and earrings.


----------



## chachithegreat (Mar 26, 2013)

My box originally said 8x8x8 @ 1.8 lbs. I just checked it and it now says 12x11x2. Any other 1.8ers have this change?


----------



## vitadiamore (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you Wurly. I emailed them to see if I could get next seasons box too (I'm a box 6er by the looks of it) I'll let you know what they say if they get back to me.


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

Pm



> So I emailed them, and they asked what my issue was with the box/why I was canceling. After explaining my disappointment to them, they pretty much stopped replying to me. It was Vanessa emailing me. I'm bummed. I got box 4, with the crappy necklace and earrings.


 PM me with the information, I'll add you to the chart. Seriously, everyone, if you received anything short of the full bloggers box, send me your info by PM. The more people we have, the better our chances of getting a satisfactory resolution. Danny made some promises, but we need to see follow-through before we stop this.


----------



## lauren2828 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all! I'm new here, but thought I would try to post a spoiler for you! Hope this works...
> 
> ...


----------



## maleia91 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Pm PM me with the information, I'll add you to the chart. Seriously, everyone, if you received anything short of the full bloggers box, send me your info by PM. The more people we have, the better our chances of getting a satisfactory resolution. Danny made some promises, but we need to see follow-through before we stop this.


 Thanks wurly. PM sent!


----------



## teastrong (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box originally said 8x8x8 @ 1.8 lbs. I just checked it and it now says 12x11x2. Any other 1.8ers have this change?


 Yes, mine changed as well, but I can't recall the exact dimensions.


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

I just want to thank everyone who has sent me a PM about this. Please, if you are dissatisfied, have received anything other than box #1, the bloggers box, just send the information from my post above by PM and I will put this all together to send to FFF en masse. this forum is probably being watched by FFF, so any personal information, just PM me. I will collect information until the boxes are received (when is that supposed to be, by the way?) send it to them all at once, and then we will see how they address this. I don't remember the post number with the requested information, I will post as soon as I find it.


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2013)

Post #720 has the information. Look at that post, then PM me if you think you want to be part of our group. By the way, I do not work for FFF, and this is the first time I have been able to use my annoying attorney personality for good. It is such a handicap in real life, who thought it would ever come in handy?


----------



## vugrl (Mar 27, 2013)

I should be getting my box any day now. My tracking sats 1.7. UGH... Thanks wurly for putting this all together. I will pm you once I get my box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 27, 2013)

Should be getting my box tomorrow...thanks for everything, wurly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 27, 2013)

I cleaned up the list and posted it on my blog as well.  Still missing 7, 9, 10. 

*[SIZE=12pt]Box 1 (8x8x8, 1.9lbs): *This is the box given to the bloggers[/SIZE]*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

 Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

*[SIZE=12pt]Box 2 [/SIZE]**(8x8x8 and 1.8 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Jewelmint item

Too Faced deluxe size mascara 

*Items in blogger box missing from 2*:

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

*[SIZE=12pt]Box 3 ([/SIZE]**12x10x2, 1.8 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Two items from Jewelmint

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

*Items in blogger box missing from 3*:

Jewelmint star necklace

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

*[SIZE=12pt]Box 4 ([/SIZE]**8x8x8, 1.7 lbs) *

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Two items from Jewelmint

*Items in blogger box missing from 4*

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

[SIZE=12pt]Box 5 *(*[/SIZE]*8x8x8, 1.7 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Two items from Jewelmint

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

[SIZE=12pt]Brow Perfection Gel [/SIZE]in Caramel (sample size)

*Items in blogger box missing from 5*:

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

[SIZE=12pt]Box 6 *(*[/SIZE]*8x8x8, 1.8 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Two items from Jewelmint 

[SIZE=12pt]Brow Perfection Gel [/SIZE]in Caramel (sample size)

*Items in blogger box missing from *6:

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

[SIZE=12pt]Box 8 *(*[/SIZE]*8x8x8, 1.7 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Three items from Jewelmint 

[SIZE=12pt]Brow Perfection Gel [/SIZE]in Caramel (sample size)

*Items in blogger box missing from 8:*

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain


----------



## wurly (Mar 27, 2013)

> I cleaned up the list and posted it on my blog as well.Â  Still missing 7, 9, 10.Â  *Box 1 (8x8x8, 1.9lbs): *This is the box given to the bloggers* Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun Jouer lip gloss mini Think Thin high-protein bar Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen Jewelmint star necklace Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ Â Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain *Box 2* *(8x8x8 and 1.8 lbs)* Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun Jouer lip gloss mini Think Thin high-protein bar Jewelmint item Too Faced deluxe size mascara *Items in blogger box missing from 2*: Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen Jewelmint star necklace Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain *Box 3 (**12x10x2, 1.8 lbs)* Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun Jouer lip gloss mini Think Thin high-protein bar Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen Two items from Jewelmint Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ *Items in blogger box missing from 3*: Jewelmint star necklace Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain *Box 4Â (**8x8x8, 1.7 lbs)* Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun Jouer lip gloss mini Think Thin high-protein bar Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen Two items from Jewelmint *Items in blogger box missing from 4* Jewelmint star necklace Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain Box 5 *(**8x8x8, 1.7 lbs)* Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun Jouer lip gloss mini Think Thin high-protein bar Two items from Jewelmint Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain Brow Perfection Gel in Caramel (sample size) *Items in blogger box missing from 5*: Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen Jewelmint star necklace Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ Box 6 *(**8x8x8, 1.8 lbs)* Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun Jouer lip gloss mini Think Thin high-protein bar Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen Two items from Jewelmint Brow Perfection Gel in Caramel (sample size) *Items in blogger box missing from* 6: Jewelmint star necklace Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain Box 8 *(**8x8x8, 1.7 lbs)* Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun Jouer lip gloss mini Think Thin high-protein bar Three items from Jewelmint Brow Perfection Gel in Caramel (sample size) *Items in blogger box missing from 8:* Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen Jewelmint star necklace Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain


 Woman, you are organized! This is great.


----------



## M Brooke (Mar 27, 2013)

I got Box #5 with 2 JewelMint pieces, so disappointed because I really wanted the Go Smile pen! (Three weddings coming up - yikes!) However, I got lucky because I don't think my jewelry was the worst that I've seen (no offense), but it certainly isn't something I would pick out myself. Am I just trying to make myself feel better and it's actually terrible? Haha. Here's a pic:


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 27, 2013)

> I got Box #5 with 2 JewelMint pieces, so disappointed because I really wanted the Go Smile pen! (Three weddings coming up - yikes!) However, I got lucky because I don't think my jewelry was the worst that I've seen (no offense), but it certainly isn't something I would pick out myself. Am I just trying to make myself feel better and it's actually terrible? Haha. Here's a pic:Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



At least you can say I have my eye(s) on you. :evil eyeball:


----------



## zandalee (Mar 27, 2013)

Tried to post this from my phone but I don't think it worked.  Sorry if it is a duplicate.

I received Box 7.  12x11x2 1.8lbs.

The regular items were inclosed:  MoroccanOil, Zoya in FabFitFun, Jouer in glimmer, Think Thin creamy peanut butter bar and two items from JewelMint, earrings and a charm bracelet.

The "extras" were: Josie Maran in waltz (full size) and Perfitk brow in caramel (sample size)

Words cannot describe the earrings.  I'm meh about the bracelet.  The charms are just oddly matched.  What I think is a beach ball, flip flop, ice cream cone, sunglasses, London double decker bus, tennis racket and camera.

I was really hoping for the Butter London polish and liked the star necklace.


----------



## shy32 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I suggest you email with a list of what you received, as well as a photo. Also, indicate the version of the vip box you received. I think you should reference "Danny's offer to Rachel" and ask for either the 3 items as a supplement or next season's box free. They are still trying to decide who is "eligible". I think the chart will go a long way towards telling them who we think should be eligible. My criteria is that anyone who did not receive the bloggers box should be eligible, even if you're only missing 1 item. If they won't handle this properly on a one-by-one case basis, then we'll put together the chart for them and present them with it. I simply do not find it acceptable that after all of this, they are not going to honor their word. Please let us know how it goes, and what their response is. Without each of us providing feedback on this forum, this would not have been possible. Thank you.


 Thank you for your work, I will update.


----------



## catipa (Mar 27, 2013)

I have an 8x8x8 1.7 box coming tomorrow, and I am not even excited.  They have really ruined the excitement I had for this box and turned it into disappointment.  And I paid the full price for this box too.


----------



## IffB (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cleaned up the list and posted it on my blog as well.  Still missing 7, 9, 10.
> 
> ...


 My Box #6 is missing the GoSmile, too!


----------



## isaboo (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zandalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried to post this from my phone but I don't think it worked.  Sorry if it is a duplicate.
> 
> ...


My 12 year old would love that bracelet but even she wouldn't want the earrings.


----------



## vitadiamore (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh I'm a box 8er!


----------



## mandyb82 (Mar 27, 2013)

I know I'm a little late to the party, but I should be getting my box later today. It's 1.8lbs according to my tracking. Sooo not excited to get my box today. But major KUDOS to everyone putting in all this work to sort this out and fighting the fight - you all are awesome!!


----------



## coralpeonies (Mar 27, 2013)

The latest tracking update shows that my box would arrive today instead of tomorrow. Normally that would make me extremely happy and excited but that's simply not the case anymore..





All that aside, I just want to say thank you sooo much wurly, you're truly amazing!


----------



## IffB (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is interesting because someone named Michael Broukhim retweeted one of my FFF tweets - his Twitter bio states "Stanford, Charlie, BeachMint." I wonder if they're related and that's why we're getting JewelMint pieces (and why FFF is sticking up for them so much). His Twitter name is @broukhim.


 Ok - the missing pieces FFF Vip Box #6 was such a huge bummer, but I am so grateful for this information - seeing the affiliation between the Media Company that founded FFF, and the clients - including PopSugar - I am guessing that one of the lines from BeachMint with always be part of the Pop Sugar Special  Boxes. Y'all just saved me $100 - enough Mint anything!   (I had to correct this post, I originally though the BeachMint was an upcoming division, while is actually the parent company)

What a talented group of makeup junkies we have on this board!  Thank you Wurly for organizing the communications with FFF!


----------



## lns02 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks, Wurly!!  I'm kind of pissed.  I've been going through a lot of personal stuff lately and bought this box for myself as a pick me up.  Now, it's adding more stress (stupid, I know) to my life.

My 1.8 8x8x8 box is due on Saturday.  So yeah, I'll be sending you a PM at some point that day, I'm sure. 

Thanks again for taking the helm and getting action!


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 27, 2013)

Ladies! I will post pics of the jewelry I receive. If any of you has little girls or nieces who would want it, PM me and I'll drop it in the mail to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like I'm supposed to receive mine next week (4/3).

@Wurly...I will most likely want to be on your list. I'll PM you when I get my box. My shipping weight is 1.8. 

I sincerely appreciate you sticking up for all of us. You could have just taken your freebies and kept quiet. You rock!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 27, 2013)

I got my box!

I got box 7 - I got the Josie Maran, but no Butter London or Go Smile.

And I got 2 Jewelmint pieces...the earrings are not only the ugliest earrings I have ever seen, but one of them has the dangly part put on backwards.





charm bracelet...kind of silly, but I might wear it at some point. It's kind of cute for what it is...





Who would ever wear these, even if one WASN'T backwards!?


----------



## Eleda (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!
> 
> ...


 I have to say - Who in their right mind would ever put these in a customer box???They are clearly defective!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 27, 2013)

Right? Ugh.

On a positive note....I love the color of the Zoya and the Josie!


----------



## isaboo (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say - Who in their right mind would ever put these in a customer box???They are clearly defective!


 I think you need to post the photo of those awful earrings on their FB page and ask if they really think those are acceptable.


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *isaboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you need to post the photo of those awful earrings on their FB page and ask if they really think those are acceptable.


 I would love to see the response to that one


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *isaboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm going to email them and see how they handle the defective fugly...and if they don't fix it, I will do so.


 As much as I would love to see the facebook post I think its best to do it that way. Hopefully they give you next box for free!


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 27, 2013)

> My Box #6 is missing the GoSmile, too!Â


 same here :/


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 27, 2013)

has everyone received tracking?

I have yet to hear anything about my tracking


----------



## zandalee (Mar 27, 2013)

Let us know what they say.  I'm especially interested since I received the same earrings!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 27, 2013)

Were yours backwards?


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has everyone received tracking?
> 
> I have yet to hear anything about my tracking


 No tracking info for me yet but they said since I ordered after 03/15 mines will ship on or before 04/01


----------



## zandalee (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Were yours backwards?


 I'll have to check when I get home.  It's not something I noticed when I was looking at them, but when I look at the picture of my box that I posted, one is turned around.


----------



## Helene (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm so glad there are people out there fighting for what's right! Thank you to all for the hard work! My tracking states 8 x 8 x 8 1.8 lbs. Expected 4/1 I'm hoping its an April fools joke and the blogger box comes my way, a girl can dream. at least the girls who are unhappy have some options! THANK YOU WURLY!!!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't think anyone's package is actually 7x7x7 or 8x8x8 (mine said that, but it wasn't) because even though we all got variations inside the box, the actual FFF box it came in has been the same for everyone (judging from all the pictures). That actual FFF box is 10" long before packaging.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting..
> 
> As a side note, I'd just like to add that between this forum and watching baby chicks hatch on and off (http://thehappyegg.co.uk/chick-cam-live/), I'm not getting a lot of quality work done today lol.


LOL JessP you should be my new best friend.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 27, 2013)

*[SIZE=12pt]Box 1 (8x8x8, 1.9lbs): *This is the box given to the bloggers[/SIZE]*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

 Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

*[SIZE=12pt]Box 2 [/SIZE]**(8x8x8 and 1.8 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Jewelmint item

Too Faced deluxe size mascara 

*Items in blogger box missing from 2*:

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

*[SIZE=12pt]Box 3 ([/SIZE]**12x10x2, 1.8 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Two items from Jewelmint

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

*Items in blogger box missing from 3*:

Jewelmint star necklace

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

*[SIZE=12pt]Box 4 ([/SIZE]**8x8x8, 1.7 lbs) *

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Two items from Jewelmint

*Items in blogger box missing from 4*

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

[SIZE=12pt]Box 5 *(*[/SIZE]*8x8x8, 1.7 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Two items from Jewelmint

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

[SIZE=12pt]Brow Perfection Gel [/SIZE]in Caramel (sample size)

*Items in blogger box missing from 5*:

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

[SIZE=12pt]Box 6 *(*[/SIZE]*8x8x8, 1.8 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Two items from Jewelmint 

[SIZE=12pt]Brow Perfection Gel [/SIZE]in Caramel (sample size)

*Items in blogger box missing from *6:

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

**Note: Some box 6 recipients did not receive the Go Smile Pen

[SIZE=12pt]Box 8 *(*[/SIZE]*8x8x8, 1.7 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Three items from Jewelmint 

[SIZE=12pt]Brow Perfection Gel [/SIZE]in Caramel (sample size)

*Items in blogger box missing from 8:*

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zandalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Alright ladies I just received box 7. It has the MorocceanOil, Zoya, Jouer (in glisten), per-fekt brow (in caramel), think Thin (creamy peanut butter), Jose Maran lip stain (in waltz), along with two JewelMint bags. One is earrings and the other is a charm bracelet.
> 
> The earrings are dazzling don't you think?
> ...


You got the exact same box I did. I couldn't find just the right way to photograph those earrings. Ugh. I'm reddish blond and if that's the perfect shade of yellow to make me look like I have a liver disease. Anyone want to trade? The charm bracelet is cute and since I have an almost 3 year old I'll probably wear it to entertain her (much like my PopSugar light up watch) but who knows if it will hold up. And didn't the "survey" ask about hair color? I said blond. But got the same brow color. What was the point of asking if they obviously were going to ignore it. I'm very fair skin and said as much when asked. So silly me wasn't worried about colors. I think I'll keep it and use it to draw some fake brows for HALLOWEEN!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Post #720 has the information. Look at that post, then PM me if you think you want to be part of our group. By the way, I do not work for FFF, and this is the first time I have been able to use my annoying attorney personality for good. It is such a handicap in real life, who thought it would ever come in handy?


Wurly I only wish the attorneys I worked for were more like you


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 27, 2013)

Got them all now except 9 and 10

*[SIZE=12pt]Box 1 (8x8x8, 1.9lbs): *This is the box given to the bloggers[/SIZE]*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

 Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

*[SIZE=12pt]Box 2 [/SIZE]**(8x8x8 and 1.8 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Jewelmint item

Too Faced deluxe size mascara 

*Items in blogger box missing from 2*:

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

*[SIZE=12pt]Box 3 ([/SIZE]**12x10x2, 1.8 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Two items from Jewelmint

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

*Items in blogger box missing from 3*:

Jewelmint star necklace

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

*[SIZE=12pt]Box 4 ([/SIZE]**8x8x8, 1.7 lbs) *

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Two items from Jewelmint

*Items in blogger box missing from 4*

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

[SIZE=12pt]Box 5 *(*[/SIZE]*8x8x8, 1.7 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Two items from Jewelmint

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

[SIZE=12pt]Brow Perfection Gel [/SIZE]in Caramel (sample size)

*Items in blogger box missing from 5*:

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

[SIZE=12pt]Box 6 *(*[/SIZE]*8x8x8, 1.8 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Two items from Jewelmint 

[SIZE=12pt]Brow Perfection Gel [/SIZE]in Caramel (sample size)

*Items in blogger box missing from *6:

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

**Note: Some box 6 recipients did not receive the Go Smile Pen

[SIZE=12pt]Box 7 *(*[/SIZE]*no size or weight info)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Two items from Jewelmint 

[SIZE=12pt]Brow Perfection Gel [/SIZE](sample size)

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain 

*Items in blogger box missing from 7:*

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

[SIZE=12pt]Box 8 *(*[/SIZE]*8x8x8, 1.7 lbs)*

Full-size bottle of MoroccanOil 

Zoya nail polish in Fabfitfun

Jouer lip gloss mini

Think Thin high-protein bar

Three items from Jewelmint 

[SIZE=12pt]Brow Perfection Gel [/SIZE]in Caramel (sample size)

*Items in blogger box missing from 8:*

Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen 

Jewelmint star necklace

Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" or â€œWallisâ€ 

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip Stain


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ugh I got box 8. Two pairs of earrings and a ring. Hideous beyond compare. I'll be pm'ing wurly very shortly.


----------



## ribox22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thought my customer service experience was interesting yesterday. I called after receiving box 4- ugh - and spoke with Katie. She mentioned that she wouldn't be able to see if I qualified for anything because their system was down and needed to reboot. She then read off my phone number - from a system that was supposed to be down? Hmmm, how could she look up my contact info?- and said they'd call right back. Of course, a day later and two emails, I haven't heard a thing! Hopefully you all have better luck.


----------



## JessP (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL JessP you should be my new best friend.


 Hehe okay! I just don't have time to focus on work things when there are much more interesting and/or cute things happening lol


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone check out facebook lately? Their wall is blowing up with complaints and pictures of ugly jewelry...they better act fast if they want to keep people around!


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone check out facebook lately? Their wall is blowing up with complaints and pictures of ugly jewelry...they better act fast if they want to keep people around!


 Yes! Its not looking good. People are upset and I have a feeling more people will be speaking up

I still have no tracking info I wish I could cancel


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 27, 2013)

Having no tracking seems to be a good sign...

I'd like to know how many of each box was sent out. Like, did they send 100 of the blogger box and 10,000 of the bad ones? I mean, how much leftover jewelry did they have?!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 27, 2013)

got my box. have not opened yet...will report back


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 27, 2013)

I can't get the pic to work let me know if you guys can see that to look at the jewelry.


----------



## melbelle (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi All - I'm new to this forum, but so glad I found it!

My box seems to be lost in transit.  It was originally supposed to arrive on Monday, but now my estimated delivery date says n/a, and my box has been in transit at DDU, Marina CA since Saturday.  Has anyone else had a similar problem?  I've never seen this location when my popsugar boxes make their way from Sacramento to San Francisco.  I did call FedEx and they put a trace on the package and I let FFF know as well.  Hopefully they will be able to send me a replacement if it is indeed lost.

My box is supposedly 8x8x8 and 2.1 lbs.  I haven't seen anyone post what the contents of that variation are yet, so I'd be very curious to know!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't get the pic to work let me know if you guys can see that to look at the jewelry.


 Is that a ring? That seems okay but the other jewelry not so much for me personally...at least the yellow ones aren't backwards haha


----------



## mckondik (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow! There is no pretending those pieces are wearable....


----------



## Eleda (Mar 27, 2013)

Kit #4. Now I really feel what many of you who received it, feel...I sent my email. I will let you all know what happens with my situation. If it is not turned around, I will add my info to the list of group inquiry. Thank you all for being such an awsome group of support!


----------



## traceyc (Mar 27, 2013)

well, i tried to use the spoiler, please tell me what i did wrong.  but here is what i got:



I called and cancelled the summer box.  They did not even seem to care why, they just said okay it is cancelled.  I am not mad because the oil is worth the money and the other stuff I count as free, but the jewelmint is ugly, ugly.  I dont like really anything but the lipgloss and that is just ok


----------



## stonerose (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok, So I got my box and I got Kit 5.  I am usually not one to complain about boxes because it is the chance I take when I order but this one has me annoyed. I only signed up after I saw the preview boxes.  The only thing I can use in this box is the MO.  I have super crazy allergies so I am unable to use the nail polish.  I can't use the JM lip color cause it turns magenta on me.  The brow stuff is the wrong color for me. I love Jewelmint but the earrings I can't wear cause of allergies.  Plus I had already gotten them in a jewelmint mystery box.  The necklace is ok, But out dated.  So I am pretty much out of luck on this box.  I am going to call/email them to see what they can offer.  But not sure if I will stick around.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 27, 2013)

Spoiler










Yay! Got the pic and spoiler to work. Yes that's a ring and none of it is wearable. :-/ I have gauged ears so regular pierced earrings don't work on me.


----------



## JessP (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *traceyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, i tried to use the spoiler, please tell me what i did wrong.  but here is what i got:
> 
> ...


- hope this helps! Otherwise, if you're using a computer, just highlight everything you want under the spoiler and click the black speech bubble on the top right side of the post editor.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 27, 2013)

@melanie:what was the size and weight of your box?


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 27, 2013)

Box 3 for me... No one's posted this ring yet... Hope I do the spoiler thing right!



Spoiler







-


Plus the dangly blue earrings that others received... hey, so I know we were all looking forward to the BL, but I just swatched Wallis on my thumb and even after three coats the coverage isn't great, not to mention the dirty green-gold color isn't flattering on my medium with yellow undertones skin. I wouldn't have picked the zoya off the shelf but it could be a fun summer pedi color!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 27, 2013)

on a positive note - their packaging it lovely. I also liked the brown Uline box that it came in.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hehe okay! I just don't have time to focus on work things when there are much more interesting and/or cute things happening lol


I'm so glad someone else understands that!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got them all now except 9 and 10
> 
> ...


 Box 7 was 12x10x2 and weighed 1.7


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 27, 2013)

Here is box 7

Wait let's get one more look at...

those lovely yellow earrings {GACK!!}

At least they aren't backwards!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> on a positive note - their packaging it lovely. I also liked the brown Uline box that it came in.


 My box was white. They must have run out of boxes and used different ones. I think that goes along with the theory that they oversold how many they had planned on initially.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 27, 2013)

Perhaps we should also calculate the disparate value of the boxes? It was advertised as being worth over $150, which obviously is completely false. Mine should arrive by Friday so I'll have more to share then!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks melanie  that confirms that's the box i am probably expecting.  same exact measurements on tracking info.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perhaps we should also calculate the disparate value of the boxes? It was advertised as being worth over $150, which obviously is completely false. Mine should arrive by Friday so I'll have more to share then!


 That's tough only because they'll quote the retail value of those ugly jewelry pieces - like anyone would pay $30 or $40 for those ugly earrings...


----------



## Eleda (Mar 27, 2013)

With all the Mint things getting sent, I wonder if ShoeMint will be part of surprises or even boxes?


----------



## mandyb82 (Mar 27, 2013)

I got my box. It's #4 and has two just "lovely" JewelMint pieces in it and all the other stuff listed in the master-list. I'm afraid to mess up the Spoiler tag with a picture from my phone, but you all know you're not missing anything anyways.... Ugh. So disappointed.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's tough only because they'll quote the retail value of those ugly jewelry pieces - like anyone would pay $30 or $40 for those ugly earrings...


 True :/ I found a few of the rings (http://www.jewelmint.com/jewelry/starstruck-ring &amp; http://www.jewelmint.com/jewelry/moonbeam-ring) on the website, but the jewelry from years ago would be impossible to value.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 27, 2013)

When I signed up I swear it said over $120 in value... The website is showing over $100 in value now...  Did they change it or am I remembering it wrong?

https://fabfitfun.com/vip/order.php


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I signed up I swear it said over $120 in value... The website is showing over $100 in value now...  Did they change it or am I remembering it wrong?
> 
> https://fabfitfun.com/vip/order.php


 It DID used to say $120 (I was mistaken by saying $150 earlier). There are images online if you do a google image seach for the FabFitFun VIP box.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you see the retail value?! $109.99 &amp; 89.99! That's just absurd.


 Yes! I agree that it's completely absurd.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 27, 2013)

I believe it said $100 each box, with the inaugural one being $120. That's what I remember seeing.


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 27, 2013)

I clearly recall them advertising that the box would be $100, but that the extra special inaugural box would be $120. Maybe since the inaugural box sold out they're back to advertising it at $100?


----------



## JessP (Mar 27, 2013)

I think I remember PopSugar doing the same thing after their initial "bag" launch..


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes I clearly remember the box being advertised as a $120 value, but like others stated, that was the inaugural box and regular box value would be $100.


----------



## jessikinz (Mar 27, 2013)

This is EXACTLY what I got! Absolutely horrid,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mandyb82 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so angry about the crap in this box, that I just blasted FFF on Instagram. Ugh. So mad.


----------



## jessikinz (Mar 27, 2013)

I got box 8 and I'm sooooo unhappy. The 3 pieces of jewelry will be going right in the trash, I can't fathom wearing them and I don't know anyone who would wear them. The brow sample is way to dark for me. Does anyone know if this is the box they will be giving a refund for?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 27, 2013)

What size rings are people getting? I'm a size 5 ring and have unpierced ears, even if I considered the jewelry to be wearable, I could not wear it.


----------



## Andi B (Mar 27, 2013)

I guess I got lucky, because I got the same box the bloggers received.  I guess that's subscription box karma for all the sucky Birchboxes I've gotten!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mamatlc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I clearly recall them advertising that the box would be $100, but that the extra special inaugural box would be $120. Maybe since the inaugural box sold out they're back to advertising it at $100?


 Yes I believe this is correct, the box is supposed to be worth $100 but the inaugural box would be worth $120+


----------



## Jessica2482 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new here.  I figured I couldn't be the only one unhappy with my box, and after a quick search, this forum popped up!

I got box 6. No GoSmile, no JM, no BL. And the "jewelry"? My 8 year old daughter would not even take it for her costume dress up stuff. lol

Thank you, Wurly for everything you've done. I sent you a PM.  Hopefully FFF will resolve this quickly! 

Nice to meet everyone!

Jessica


----------



## jessikinz (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, I emailed them (per their suggestion to people on facebook) about 5 minutes ago about my box (8) and they got back to me already and offered next box free.


----------



## volcomgore (Mar 27, 2013)

I purchased my best friend a box the same time as mine (I got box 6)...her dad just brought hers to my work...she got box #7 So I'm glad she at least got the Josie Maran...or else I would have felt like crap sending her jewelry shell never wear &amp; Brow gel that's too dark


----------



## mckondik (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow, glad to hear they are addressing things. Now I can laugh at the bizarre jewelry without feeling too bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. My box is either waiting for me at home or will be delivered tomorrow. It is a 1.7 pounder. I am waiting and anticipating my own jewelmint hilarity! I am trying to keep a positive attitude that it will all work out in the end..


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone else order around the 10th and not have tracking? I know some boxes arrived without tracking so it's possible mine could be in transit.


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 27, 2013)

For anyone that has ridiculous jewelmint (I know this is many!), may I suggest donating it to a local theatre?   My hometown has a summer theatre program (I used to participate when I was a kid) and I have always donated my ridiculous costume-like clothing and jewelry items to them. It makes me laugh when I go to see their productions and they are actually using them. At least it goes to a good cause. So definitely check into your town's programs.

Of course, donating them to goodwill works as well. But I really can't imagine people buying some of these things. Maybe for halloween?


----------



## mamatlc (Mar 27, 2013)

> What size rings are people getting? I'm a size 5 ring and have unpierced ears, even if I considered the jewelry to be wearable, I could not wear it.


 I'm guessing a size 7? I'm a size 5 ring as well and the silver double-ring thing I got is way too big. Not sure what to do with it. If anyone is planning on throwing away their caramel brow gel and has an extra stamp laying around, I'll take it! I'm guessing it's light enough to toss in an envelope?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 27, 2013)

I wonder how many subscribers the Mints actually have. I have never been interested in subscribing to any of them, but I think many people are also dissatisfied with those services.


----------



## vugrl (Mar 27, 2013)

I got box 5 today and it weighed 1.7lbs.  I got...

oil, JM stain, perfeckt eyebrow gel (too dark), Jouer lip gloss, 2 JewelMint pieces (earrings are dupe since I already have them from a JM mystery box), zoya and thinkthin bar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 27, 2013)

It looks like they are stepping up with CS. I made a comment on someone elses post that I was starting to get concerned and they told me to contact them if after receiving my box I was not happy


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Anyone else order around the 10th and not have tracking? I know some boxes arrived without tracking so it's possible mine could be in transit.


 Nope you are not the only one I ordered mine on the 10th and have yet to receive any type of tracking or update email. By now I just want my money back I know that alone the oil is worth it but so much disappointment and hassle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DLG1116 (Mar 27, 2013)

My invoice said box 6, but i didn't get the Go Smile.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and my junkmint jewelry was awful.


----------



## tiffanys (Mar 27, 2013)

I just got received a reply to my email from yesterday where I expressed dissatisfaction with my box.  They offered me the next box free.  I don't want the next box free.  I think this is a sneaky way for the company to be able to "keep" subscribers so they can send messages about how "in demand" the subscription is.... I am skeptical of the whole thing.  I just want the items I thought I was getting originally!


----------



## jac a (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessikinz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I emailed them (per their suggestion to people on facebook) about 5 minutes ago about my box (8) and they got back to me already and offered next box free.


 i received the dreaded box 8 and ordered on 3/15. not at all happy with this box. i also contacted with my feedback and got this response quickly after:

Hi Jackie, 

 
I'm very sorry that you were disappointed with your box. We sent a variety of different boxes so we're sorry that it didn't have the extras that you were expecting. We'd love to keep you as a FabFitFun VIP member. Can we offer you your next box for free?  
 
Regards, 
Franke
 
i'm not sure i want to stay with them for another season. we shall see. good luck to the rest of you! hope you all have a better experience with fff!


----------



## maleia91 (Mar 27, 2013)

> i received the dreaded box 8 and ordered on 3/15. not at all happy with this box. i also contacted with my feedback and got this response quickly after: Hi Jackie,Â  Â
> I'm very sorry that you were disappointed with your box. We sent a variety of different boxes so we're sorry that it didn't have the extras that you were expecting. We'd love to keep you as a FabFitFun VIP member. Can we offer you your next box for free?Â Â
> Â
> Regards,Â
> ...


 I got the same email just now. I'll take a summer box. With all this bad feedback, the next one is bound to be better. Hopefully.


----------



## Helene (Mar 27, 2013)

Spoiler











Kit 8, so disappointed


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Mar 27, 2013)

I never received my tracking info so a few days ago I sent an email out asking about it.  They responded back to say that my box had shipped and they sent the tracking number too, but it wasn't a link and I never actually got the chance to go on and check when it would come.  Today, when I got home my box was there along with my goodies.co and my graze box.  I was so upset about receiving a loser box, but when I opened it I realized that I got the exact same box as the bloggers.  So, I think I will stick around till Summer and just call it a birthday present to myself.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 27, 2013)

I got box #3- I got Jouer lip gloss, hair oil, 2 god awful junk mint- earrings &amp; a bug ring, think thin bar, zoya polish, go smile &amp; Butter London in Wallis.   My 8 year old self would never wear these pieces- and I use to be a bug hunter...LOL!!


----------



## Marshie (Mar 27, 2013)

I am legit cackling at my box (Kit 10). The ring is like a size 9/10 (I am a 5) &amp; I got 2 sets of fugly earrings from like 3 seasons ago. IDGI tbh. What was the point of sending out these flop boxes &amp; hand out the next box for free, when they could have done it right the first time and saved money &amp; time. SMH.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 27, 2013)

I am still anxiosly waiting for their reply...


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm still cracking up over the charm bracelet. London goes to the beach theme??


----------



## maleia91 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Box 3 for me... No one's posted this ring yet... Hope I do the spoiler thing right!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 I think I actually like that ring! Lol


----------



## margo0929 (Mar 27, 2013)

Though very intrigued by Wurly's strength by numbers (I was very close to sending a PM) I decided to do battle myself and sent them this email:

Dear FFF,
     I was on the fence about becoming a FFF VIP member, that was until I saw a blogger box. I assumed the boxes were going to be the same with some variations such as colors. For launching a first box I thought it was pretty good so I signed up.
     Today I received VIP Kit 8. Disappointed is an understatement. Though I was expecting an item from Jewelmint, I received 3 very unappealing items. Though the brow gel is interesting, it certainly isn't a Butter London nail polish, Josie Maran Lip stain, or Go Smile Pen.
     The letter you sent asks for pictures and video reactions to be tagged on facebook and twitter. We can see what is in everyone else's box. I can see that I received the worst box. I had no idea that having box envy was part of the "feel fabulous" experience.
     I realize that you are a new company with growing pains which was why I was hesitant to join. I am not hesitant to cancel though. Hopefully your website will update with an account page and place to cancel.
Respectfully,


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 27, 2013)

Received box 6 with no Go Smile.  A pile of crap quite frankly.  I called and told them that i don't want the summer box.  I either want the items sent to me or a refund (and will return this box to them).  I'll take my $40 and spend it at Sephora instead. They're going to get back to me.  I doubt anything will come of it though, 

They advised that there are 4 boxes which are being offered the free box but didn't confirm which ones.  Some other boxes will be offered $25 off the next box.  The blogger box won't receive anything.  The person on the phone couldn't guarantee that there would be no Junkmint in the summer box.  So why would I want another box that potentially has more garbage in it?


----------



## chachithegreat (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dots (Mar 27, 2013)

> I am legit cackling at my box (Kit 10). The ring is like a size 9/10 (I am a 5) &amp; I got 2 sets of fugly earrings from like 3 seasons ago. IDGI tbh. What was the point of sending out these flop boxes &amp; hand out the next box for free, when they could have done it right the first time and saved money &amp; time. SMH. Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got EXACTLY the same box...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 27, 2013)

On a totally irrelevant note, I got my FREE package from BzzAgent for Pure Madness--chocolate and truffles.  This made me WAY happier than the FabFit*Fail* box.


----------



## Lola Jean (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm rather ticked, I was supposed to get my box yesterday but somehow its been in transit for 5 days!  I should probably just consider this a good thing!


----------



## mckondik (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a totally irrelevant note, I got my FREE package from BzzAgent for Pure Madness--chocolate and truffles.  This made me WAY happier than the FabFit*Fail* box.


 chocolate, I am JEALOUS!!!   I am supposed to be getting the Lysol foaming soap, though. Soft hands will be a nice consolation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     

Anyway, I got box 4... looks exactly like the pic another member posted of that box.  Needless to say, the JewelMint is bizarre.  



, I was happy to get the GS.    I think box envy is going to be tough for me if I keep this subscription.  I get it with Birchbox ( though that kind of evens out over time) and even the variations in  the Pop Sugar Must Have.  ( Blue watch...nooooooo!!).I'm intrigued by a customized box, but could be problematic!


----------



## chachithegreat (Mar 27, 2013)

> On a totally irrelevant note, I got my FREE package from BzzAgent for Pure Madness--chocolate and truffles. Â This made me WAY happier than the FabFit*Fail* box.


 I got mine yesterday, too! Loved it


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm rather ticked, I was supposed to get my box yesterday but somehow its been in transit for 5 days!  I should probably just consider this a good thing!


Mine is taking its time but we had a massive snowstorm here. I expect it tomorrow.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 27, 2013)

I just got a response to the email I sent them days ago.  They responded by offering me $25 off their summer edition box. I received box 3 which was missing the JM &amp; had double junkmint.  I think this is a fair offer &amp; I'm impressed that their stepping up their CS.  Truth is, I'm not sure I really want to stick around though...


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 27, 2013)

I got Box 5. Really glad I ended up with a JM variation - like, if I could only get one bogus "bonus item," I really wanted it to be that one! - but upset I missed out on the GoSmile and the BL. The brow gel is RIDICULOUS. It's "caramel" - I have raven black hair - and to top it off, it's all dried out with hardly any sample left inside. (I got the perfekt mascara sample from Birchbox a while back, and had the same problem, so I'll blame that on perfekt rather than FFF, but still - sucks.) The two horrible jewelry pieces were the evil eye necklace and the multi-blue gem earrings I've seen in a lot of boxes.

I called to cancel, and first got Vanessa, who said everyone had just gone into a meeting or something and she had no power to cancel. I got a bit ticked since I'd called yesterday and had never gotten a call back, so Caitie called me back literally 5 mins later which was nice. I didn't have to say much of anything - she pulled up my box, said it was one of the boxes that qualified for the offer of a free box next quarter, and talked me into taking it, saying they were really trying to make it right and this was their first box and they were working hard to iron out the kinks. I figured there was no harm in taking it, and if the next box is as problematic, I can cancel then. Hopefully on their website, by that point!!

Thank you, everyone, for this forum! It has been so great to get updates and share on this not-so-great experience.


----------



## Helene (Mar 27, 2013)

My response after my email Hi Helene - We're incredibly sorry to hear that you didn't have a great experience with us. We definitely didn't expect such a hit-or-miss reaction to some of the jewelry pieces and are hoping to do whatever we can to make it up to you. We want everyone in our program to feel truly VIP and feel terrible that we got off on the wrong foot. If you're willing to give us another chance, indeed, we would love to offer you next season's box on us. We hope it gives us a chance to really wow you with our experience. Does that sound like a plan? Also, thanks for taking the time to reach out to us. It means a lot when we hear from our customers and hope we hear from you in the future (just for much more positive things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cheers, Michael


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 27, 2013)

I guess I just don't understand how they thought anyone would like that jewelry?


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Mar 27, 2013)

I got box 7, I have never seen such ugly yellow earrings and stones are missing. (not that I would EVER wear them) I got a charm bracelet too, which would be good if I was 7. I wanted to try the Go Smile On-the-Go Teeth Whitening Pen, and the Butter London nail polish in "Yummy Mummy" , Sent them an email to cancel... I cannot believe what they tried to pass off at $120 value. Live and Learn...


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I just don't understand how they thought anyone would like that jewelry?


That is what I was thinking last night, looking through the pictures.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 27, 2013)

I got Kit 2, has anyone gotten that yet? No BL or JM- which were both main selling points for me. And of course, some hideous junkmint. 

Are you all using the general CS email when contacting them or is there another one I should use?


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been looking at the Jewelmint facebook and it seems like people really love their jewelry. Am I missing the awesomeness that they're experiencing? It's not possible that so many people have such bad taste.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been looking at the Jewelmint facebook and it seems like people really love their jewelry. Am I missing the awesomeness that they're experiencing? It's not possible that so many people have such bad taste.


 Their stuff probably isn't ALL terrible.  What we're getting is the leftover junk that nobody picked.  Or it could be your option #2--it IS possible that so many people have bad taste LOL.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> chocolate, I am JEALOUS!!!   I am supposed to be getting the Lysol foaming soap, though. Soft hands will be a nice consolation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the Lysol one too!  I always want the makeup or skincare stuff and NEVER get those.  

Sorry all, I'll stop going on about BzzAgent on this thread.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't think all their pieces are all bad, but it appears FFF got a deal from JewelMint, and bought a crapload of crap. i.e.anything that was ugly and not sellable and decided they would slip it in our box. Makes me wonder if the decision maker is a man with no taste and was looking too highly on the concept 'women like jewelry. Secondly I still dont get the bait and switch aspect; did they think we don't look or use social media? Lastly, they probably used all their marketing money to snag an endorsement from GRancic.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 27, 2013)

I am so hoping I get the BL in Wallis

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2011/09/butter-london-wallis-bluey-fall-2011-swatches-photos-review

But the Yummy Mummy looks cool too:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/09/butter-london-yummy-mummy.html

I am such a polish girl   My BL trio from blush should be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## glamourcat (Mar 27, 2013)

I must not appreciate Jewelmint either.  Yech.  But I am having fun searching through the photos to find the ugliest piece.  So far, the Florence Brooch is in the lead.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 27, 2013)

I think JewelMint has a lot of nice pieces actually, and they've improved a lot. The items they included were obviously stock that couldn't be moved, though. Probably just did his brother a favor and made a big purchase order of their all but dead stock. 

I emailed them about my box, we'll see how they respond! I also included a compliment, though, because I actually really love the Zoya polish.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 27, 2013)

I think they're using an almost stock email because I just received one similar to the ones the other girls received. Its fine though because I'm sure that they're having to send ALOT of these out. On the bright side I'm gonna give it another try and maybe cancel after. Here's hoping for better things! Ashley - We're incredibly sorry to hear that you didn't have a great experience with us. We want everyone in our program to feel truly VIP and feel terrible that we got off on the wrong foot. If you're willing to give us another chance, we'd love to offer you next season's box on us. We hope it gives us a chance to really wow you with our experience. Does that sound like a plan? Also, thanks for taking the time to reach out to us. It means a lot when we hear from our customers and hope we hear from you in the future (just for much more positive things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Cheers, Michael


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 27, 2013)

I got a reply within 10 minutes with a similar response, from the same guy. He did address a lot of the things I said though, so I do think they're reading everything and taking it all into consideration. 

I was offered a free box next season and I received box 2. Is anyone compiling something about which boxes were offered the free next box, and which will get $25 off?


----------



## vitadiamore (Mar 27, 2013)

I got box 8 and I got two emails one was: Hi Meagan, 

 
Yes, we can definitely give you next season's box for free. Your account has been credited. Thanks for being a FabFitFun VIP member. 
 
Regards, 
Franke
 
The other: Meagan -
 
Just following up here and want to thank you for reaching out to us. We know this is supposed to be a delightful experience for you and feel terrible that you didn't get what you were expecting out of it. We're really hoping to learn quickly and make FabFitFun an incredible experience. If you have any questions / comments / suggestions in the future, please don't hesitate to get in touch.
 
Cheers,
Michael
 
They have one chance to get this next box right or they are out.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just got home from work and school and found my box (wasn't expecting it since my tracking showed it was still in transit not delivered or out for delivery, it actually still shows as in transit).

I got box 3 which means everything but the Josie Maran lip stain (which actually doesn't break my heart because me and marker stains don't get along, I probably just have a heavy hand with it).

What I got (pictures below):

The Moroccan Oil

Jouer lip gloss in "glisten" (.11 fl oz)- It was actually comical to me how small this was, I perceived it to be a larger sample from pictures

Zoya in "FabFitFun" -Pink just isn't my thing but I do like Zoya polish and I can see lots of people loving this for Spring and Summer so I don't begrudge it being included

Think Thin Bar (not pictured because I put it in the pantry with my PopSugar ones before bringing my box upstairs)

Go Smile On the Go Teeth Whitening Pen- I was interested to try this since my teeth were very sensitive to whitening strips and this looked like a more gentle solution that I can keep in my purse and use on drives to and from work (about a 25 minute drive). I'm actually test driving the pen as I type so we'll see how it goes over the week.

Butter London nail polish in "Wallis"-not a color I'd pick for myself but I love Butter London and it looks like it could be interesting (also the only other color I've seen included is Yummy Mummy which is absolutely gorgeous but I already own)

2 Jewlmint pieces:

blue stone dangly earrings- not the worst but not my personal style and won't get worn

silver star charm ring- Okay I'm not actually positive this is supposed to be a ring but it was my best guess at it's use. I actually think this ring is really cute and would wear it, except it's way too small (only fits on my pinkie). I normally wear around a size 9 ring (I have short fat sausage fingers) and it was just not happening but I personally think it's cute (maybe I'm crazy and no one else agrees).

All in all I'm not terribly disappointed in my personal box and will probably stay around for another season. The only thing I didn't get that the bloggers did is the JM lip stain and as I said I probably wouldn't have used it anyways because I am terrible with marker-type stains. The thing that does upset me is claiming that the little tiny (what I guess is a) ring is worth the same amount as the JM lip stain. Although I don't plan on trying to get a free box or anything (not that I think I will be eligible) I plan on emailing FFF to let them know my opinions on them including rings without asking anyone for ring size and including earrings without asking if ears are pierced (although mine are and it doesn't affect me personally).


----------



## vugrl (Mar 27, 2013)

Has anyone opened their brow gel yet? I just opened mine and it was totally dried out. Here's a picture. sigh... It's also way too dark for me.



 I just sent them a follow up email with this picture.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone opened their brow gel yet? I just opened mine and it was totally dried out. Here's a picture. sigh... It's also way too dark for me.
> 
> ...


 Same thing with mine!

They'd already comped me a free box next quarter by the time I realized this; felt like that was compensation enough, so I didn't complain further.


----------



## Nicole Rae (Mar 27, 2013)

Poor box 8 girl here...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the three jewelmint items and the dried out brow sample... Hopefully they rectify the issue, because I am usually an easy to please one -- I have found reasons to like EVERY Pop Sugar sub. I wanted to like this so bad! 

Too bad we are going to have to wait another SEASON to find out if they are going to prove they are improving!


----------



## Lori Harp (Mar 27, 2013)

I got box number three. Not as good as the blogger box, but not too bad. I got the hideous pearl ring and it doesn't even fit! I am not a fan of jewelmint.


----------



## vugrl (Mar 27, 2013)

I sent an earlier email about the box and hadn't heard back at all so I went ahead and sent the follow up with the dried out sample picture. I was hoping for a quick reply like most have gotten. If I don't hear back by tomorrow, I am going to call.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I remember PopSugar doing the same thing after their initial "bag" launch..


Yep, From 150 to 100. Sigh.


----------



## tealmermaidgirl (Mar 27, 2013)

So I normally just sort of lurk MUT for spoilers and looks at boxes but I had to join in for talk of this box. 

I treated myself to this one as I am a college student on a budget and I am so worried I am going to be disappointed. I was supposed to get my box monday but it is still in Orange County (even though it started out in LA and that is where I am, crazy shipping!) and it is one of the 1.7 ones. I joined FFF because of the 3 bonus items mostly and I hate that I am pretty much guaranteed not to get them all or even any of them. And as I don;t have my box yet I can't even email to talk to them about it. 

But I am so grateful to all you lovely ladies for getting them to step up their game and offer free boxes or other things.

So stressful! I just want my box to see what the damage is


----------



## Eleda (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> chocolate, I am JEALOUS!!!   I am supposed to be getting the Lysol foaming soap, though. Soft hands will be a nice consolation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Box 4 here , too and also Bazzagent Lysol soap, lol box twins?

Also, I challenged myself to try the jewelry. What do you know? I look cute in it! One is a weird long necklace, and the other  - ugly star earrings! Totally not my style, but I decided to wear them. I advise everyone to just put it on for fun and see how you might like it.

If someone wants to throw jewelry into garbage, please send the it to me, I will use it. For me it's some magic ugly jewelry that somehow looks cute when I put it on.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow I am surprised by all the Jewelmint hate! I own a lot of pieces from them and have been very happy with quality. That being said, I do agree that they are distributing old stock through FFF. I recall this same situation with the Dec '12 Glossybox (Pretty sure it was Dec?). I appreciate all the ladies here who have provided feedback on this box. It definitely did not feel VIP nor was it a value of $120 or even $100. Maybe $80 (assuming a heavy discount on the jewelry which is normally $29.99 per piece). Honestly, I'm just not too sure how long this FFF box will last if they are already comping so many people's boxes for next time...that can't be good for their profits. Not too many new brands are going to put their trust in a startup like that. The main goal of these boxes is to get you to go buy more products from the individual brands represented in the boxes. It will be interesting to see what the next one holds!!


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so hoping I get the BL in Wallis
> 
> ...


 Kitten you can have my butter London in Wallis if you don't get it in your box.


----------



## M Brooke (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 5. Really glad I ended up with a JM variation - like, if I could only get one bogus "bonus item," I really wanted it to be that one! - but upset I missed out on the GoSmile and the BL. The brow gel is RIDICULOUS. It's "caramel" - I have raven black hair - and to top it off, it's all dried out with hardly any sample left inside. (I got the perfekt mascara sample from Birchbox a while back, and had the same problem, so I'll blame that on perfekt rather than FFF, but still - sucks.) The two horrible jewelry pieces were the evil eye necklace and the multi-blue gem earrings I've seen in a lot of boxes.
> 
> ...


 I had box 5 too, so I'm happy to know that I can get the next box for free! I actually tried wearing the evil eye necklace today to Target (I figured no one would judge me there), but it wasn't even wearable! It kept getting kinks and turned around backwards...so annoying! I'm going to send an e-mail and hopefully get the same positive response you did!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 28, 2013)

Someone here mentioned their account and it was a link and I changed my password and could log in and see my account and there was a button to cancel. I thought they added that to their website?? it was just info without the box number, but I could hit cancel.

They also replied with the same positive response, I am very impressed with their customer service! The should know everyone's box type, so those who are still waiting I would try to call and find out of your box is affected and eligible for offer.


----------



## wurly (Mar 28, 2013)

> Wurly I only wish the attorneys I worked for were more like you


 Hi all, Thank you so much for the kind words. I have been busy at work on some crazy deadlines and this will continue into next week, so I may be more scarce for a while. I will respond to each of your PM's when I add your info to that awesome and painstaking list created by kitnmitns (?). I won't send in the list until we expect the boxes to be delivered, when will that be, first week of April? I'll send out a reminder next week to see if anyone else wants to be added. My box is scheduled to arrive on Friday now. Take care, and talk to you all soon!


----------



## jtlf (Mar 28, 2013)

> Got mine today (two days earlier than it was supposed to arrive according to the tracking number).Â  I got box six and am seriously disappointed to not get any of the 'good' bonuses I was looking forward to (JM, Whitening or BL).Â  The two jewel mint pieces I got are awful in my opinion.Â  I'd never wear either. I wish they'd have just given us a voucher for JewelMint so at least we could have picked out something we liked and would actually wear.Â  Also not particularly happy with the bow gel sample.
> 
> Wurly, you are amazing for doing what you're doing for all of us!Â  I'd like the supplemental box as I just really want what was seemingly advertized when I first signed up.Â  Here is hoping they stick with their word and make this right for all of us.


 This was my box also, box 6. No whitening pen. I did get a third piece of JewelMint, a bracelet that is essentially a piece of thread with a microscopic bead on it. It was in the bag with the earrings. I'm so disappointed. But I'm glad I found this group before the box arrived so I knew what to expect!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words. I have been busy at work on some crazy deadlines and this will continue into next week, so I may be more scarce for a while. I will respond to each of your PM's when I add your info to that awesome and painstaking list created by kitnmitns (?). I won't send in the list until we expect the boxes to be delivered, when will that be, first week of April? I'll send out a reminder next week to see if anyone else wants to be added. My box is scheduled to arrive on Friday now. Take care, and talk to you all soon!


Yes, it is Kitnmitns


----------



## IffB (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jtlf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my box also, box 6. No whitening pen. I did get a third piece of JewelMint, a bracelet that is essentially a piece of thread with a microscopic bead on it. It was in the bag with the earrings. I'm so disappointed. But I'm glad I found this group before the box arrived so I knew what to expect!


 Yeah.... I got the same piece of thread with a bead and a clasp - was that a piece of jewelry?  I could not figure it out - could be used as an extender, but the necklace was already huge.  Bizarre. 

No response from FFF with the offer of a free box yet.


----------



## Dots (Mar 28, 2013)

I sent an e-mail to them on my box ten and got one back right away saying it had been received and then got another generic one saying my concern was being reviewed by the team so let's see what they say in response.


----------



## EmGee (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 4 here , too and also Bazzagent Lysol soap, lol box twins?
> 
> ...


Oh- that happens to me at the store all the time when I buy clothing.

there is a local shop that gets samples and random items and just throws them on racks and you kind of have to look for a while to find stuff sometimes.

And it seems the items I try on for fun out of curiosity that I wonder "who would even wear that...." actually look nice on me, LOL.

I'm surprized people actually throw jewelery in the garbage?

I would try and find another use- maybe as a decoration, wine glass charm?, decoration for a gift maybe or some other crafty use....


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 28, 2013)

My box was supposed to arrive tomorrow, but it looks like as of 6am it was in transit in my city so I'm hoping (sort of) that it's there today...honestly I'm having bad dreams about opening my box and seeing what's in inside. Hopefully I'll be reporting back tonight!


----------



## catipa (Mar 28, 2013)

I got my box today-Kit 8.  It had no JM, No Go Smile and no Butter.  I am so disappointed.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow I am surprised by all the Jewelmint hate! I own a lot of pieces from them and have been very happy with quality. That being said, I do agree that they are distributing old stock through FFF. I recall this same situation with the Dec '12 Glossybox (Pretty sure it was Dec?).


 I have a couple of other pieces I got from Glossybox (two long necklaces) and while neither are my general style, I do wear both of them from time to time. I will also, at some point, wear the charm bracelet. But even if my earrings were not defective, I truly cannot imagine ANYONE wearing them (the ugly yellow ones pictured a couple of times before).

I was fine with receiving a JewelMint piece...I am NOT fine with a second, defective, ugly piece replacing the main items I signed up for, that's all.


----------



## isaboo (Mar 28, 2013)

OK finally got my box and it's box 6, with 3 pieces of junkmint (plastic bead necklace, UUUUUUUGLEE earrings and the thread bracelet.  Blech.  emailing them now!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 28, 2013)

Still no tracking and no box showing up unexpectedly at the my door. Anyone else?


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 28, 2013)

So am I correct that they aren't offering to send "replacements" to anyone, they are only offering either the free box or the $25 off?


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no tracking and no box showing up unexpectedly at the my door.
> 
> Anyone else?


 I haven't received tracking # yet but I signed up on 03/19 from what I was told on FB and through email all the boxes for people who signed up before 03/15 should of shipped. I would call or email them.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So am I correct that they aren't offering to send "replacements" to anyone, they are only offering either the free box or the $25 off?


 My Sister-in-law e-mailed them about her box and they said they'd be sending her a gift?


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 28, 2013)

Earlier in the thread someone mentioned getting the jouer and thought it was too sparkly looking and was going to give it to a kid to use. I, too, was worried it would look like I was wearing glitter on my mouth, but I wore it today, and I really like it. It's a nice texture, not too sticky, seems to stay on, and adds a hint of sparkle but not a ridiculous amount. I wore it over the JM color stick (not the stain, just the crayon end). I've already gotten a couple compliments on it. I'd say try it, you might end up liking it!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 28, 2013)

I only have a second but I did want to chime in and say that I got my box today. I received box 1 with the Yummy Mummy. The Jewelmint necklace was broken but everything else was fine.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...


 Wow, I'm so glad I decided to read over this thread before contacting them to complain. Just got my box (version #8) and was so disappointed. Beyond ugly JewelMint and missing most of the items in the boxes that had been posted about beforhand. Thanks for the willingness to try and help us all!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay, I got Box #3.  It had everything except for the Josie Maran lip stain *I think*.  I am considering myself lucky.


----------



## lyndieonline (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been looking at the Jewelmint facebook and it seems like people really love their jewelry. Am I missing the awesomeness that they're experiencing? It's not possible that so many people have such bad taste.


 Although I wouldn't pay $29 for any of it, there are a few pieces on their site that I really like. I just bought a very delicate looking cross bracelet that I got with a promo code and it really is beautiful in person. All the stuff in the FFF box, no thanks!


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Although I wouldn't pay $29 for any of it, there are a few pieces on their site that I really like. I just bought a very delicate looking cross bracelet that I got with a promo code and it really is beautiful in person. All the stuff in the FFF box, no thanks!


 I agree - I *do* like some of their stuff! I was one of the lucky ones who got something actually pretty in their December Glossybox - a layered silver and gold necklace that I wear quite frequently. But I haven't seen a single piece so far in any of the FFF boxes that I'd wear!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone that has ridiculous jewelmint (I know this is many!), may I suggest donating it to a local theatre?   My hometown has a summer theatre program (I used to participate when I was a kid) and I have always donated my ridiculous costume-like clothing and jewelry items to them. It makes me laugh when I go to see their productions and they are actually using them. At least it goes to a good cause. So definitely check into your town's programs.
> 
> Of course, donating them to goodwill works as well. But I really can't imagine people buying some of these things. Maybe for halloween?


I've done community theater and I don't think those earrings would even work for that. They would throw off the stage lighting.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only have a second but I did want to chime in and say that I got my box today. I received box 1 with the Yummy Mummy. The Jewelmint necklace was broken but everything else was fine.


 Did you have a kink in your star necklace? I did too...I emailed them and they haven't responded yet.


----------



## SenoraJewell (Mar 28, 2013)

Nothing here either.  But I didn't sign up until 3/17, so I'm assuming I'll get something soon.  With that said, I'm totally bummed after having read all of these posts, I'm totally expecting the worst.


----------



## rainbowbrite812 (Mar 28, 2013)

I got box 2 today and I called because I really did want to try JOsie M and I LOVE Butter...which were the two I didn't get lol. They offered me 50% off summer box (to be shipped end of June, charged first weeks of June). I as ok with that since I was only missing the two items. They told me they are taking our suggestions and most likely not doing any jewelry next box. I spoke with Jamie and mentioned dannys offer she looked up my box and that was that. Pretty easy. Much easier to deal with them than my past with PopSugar!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been looking at the Jewelmint facebook and it seems like people really love their jewelry. Am I missing the awesomeness that they're experiencing? It's not possible that so many people have such bad taste.


 I actually really like JewelMint (usually). They have a variety of items available, some I love and some I think are wacko. I've bought a few pieces from them and have loved them though. Though the items I've gotten from various sub boxes have been pretty horrid.


----------



## Lola Jean (Mar 28, 2013)

I got my box last night, invoice said box 3 and all I got was two jewel mint pieces, the MO, Think Thin bar and Zoya polish, nothing else... I really feel like I got the shaft on my box... I knew to expect the worst but still...


----------



## KateFab (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I got Box #3.  It had everything except for the Josie Maran lip stain *I think*.  I am considering myself lucky.


 

Jen, I'm jealous of your box!  That Butter London shade is awesome, and I would actually wear that ring - is it a 4 leaf clover?  I got box 6 with 3 JewelMint pieces that I will not touch.  I can't even imagine giving them away to anyone.  No Butter London, no GO Smile, no Josie Maran.  Oh but I did get that little Perfekt Brow perfecter sample, which I doubt I'll ever use.  I'm not usually a complainer, but I just wrote my first complaint email to a company!  (Can't wait to see your review, knowing all you know from this forum!)


----------



## vugrl (Mar 28, 2013)

I've sent 2 emails and it looks like I'm in a help desk queue now with a ticket #.


----------



## melbelle (Mar 28, 2013)

I just heard from FedEx that they lost my box.  I've sent multiple emails to FFF, and am also in the help desk queue.  I hope they are able to send me a box with all the items the bloggers received to make up for this!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KateFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Girl I will send you my clover ring!!!!


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like I dallied a bit too, I'm at #200. Wow, that's definitely a lot of emails generated overnight.


----------



## stasi7 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just received my box and I'm not that happy with it. I did get the JM lip stain which I'm happy about, but instead of the whitening pen, I got the brow gel. The brow gel was unusable as it was completely dried up and had to be thrown away. I also received two JM pieces, a tacky antique gold charm bracelet (charms like sunglasses, a bus, flp flops) and a pair of yellow earrings. The earrings I may wear, but the bracelet is already in my donation bag. I will keep my subscription bc I hope this was just bc it was their first box and still working out the kinks.


----------



## stasi7 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Has anyone opened their brow gel yet? I just opened mine and it was totally dried out. Here's a picture. sigh... It's also way too dark for me. lain: Â I just sent them a follow up email with this picture.


----------



## stasi7 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine was also! I'm thinking about emailing about it, too!


----------



## stasi7 (Mar 28, 2013)

> I got Box 7, too! I'm glad I got the JM Lipstain, but the Junkmint is hilarious! I bet some little girl will like to play pretend with that bracelet.Â


----------



## stasi7 (Mar 28, 2013)

I got box 7, also! That bracelet is such a joke! Was your brow gel dried up like mine? I plan on emailing them.


----------



## highlander2013 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ugh. Just got my box - box 4. Invoice says 1.82 lbs - it was an 8x8x8 1.8lb-er per tracking info. I am not happy. Got two junkmint and the go smile, but no butter London or josie maran, and those are what I really wanted. The earrings are so tacky, and the necklace (while less hideous than some) is not good. I will definitely be emailing them today, and PMing wurly if I don't get resolution. What a let down. :/ As soon as I figure out how to post a pic with the spoiler thingy I will post it!


----------



## Aimsxo (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I am new here... My box seems to be MIA, it was supposed to be delivered on Monday but has since changed to N/A and has shown "in transit" in my city since Saturday. I have reached out to both Fedex and FFF about it yesterday and they both responded they would look into it and get back to me  but I haven't heard anything yet. I am starting to really think it has been lost in the mail, I am in LA so it definitely should not be taking this long. 

But because of this I did find MUA, so that is a positive!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Aimsxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, I am new here... My box seems to be MIA, it was supposed to be delivered on Monday but has since changed to N/A and has shown "in transit" in my city since Saturday. I have reached out to both Fedex and FFF about it yesterday and they both responded they would look into it and get back to me  but I haven't heard anything yet. I am starting to really think it has been lost in the mail, I am in LA so it definitely should not be taking this long.
> 
> But because of this I did find MUA, so that is a positive!


For the record I received mine Tuesday. It was supposed to be today. For the heck of it I checked FEDEX again and it still shows in transit in the city where my post office is. Obviously FEDEX isn't updating it's site often. I did go ahead and send a complaint email today. I'm still just annoyed with them. I'll see what happens.


----------



## catipa (Mar 28, 2013)

I sent FabFitFun an email to let them know how disappointed I was with box number 8-horrid!!!  I guess they are overwhelmed with emails, I hope they get back to me by tomorrow.  I don't like the feeling of being ripped off and I hope they can make it better.


----------



## Nicole Rae (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I dallied a bit too, I'm at #200. Wow, that's definitely a lot of emails generated overnight.


 Whoa! I am # 22, as of 10:30 EDT last night!


----------



## jtlf (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah.... I got the same piece of thread with a bead and a clasp - was that a piece of jewelry?  I could not figure it out - could be used as an extender, but the necklace was already huge.  Bizarre.
> 
> No response from FFF with the offer of a free box yet.


 I figured it was supposed to be a bracelet, but your idea of using it as extender is good.  I would never wear the necklace that was in the box, but I suppose I could use it with one of my other necklaces.  In that case, it's the most useful piece of jewelry in the box for me!


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 28, 2013)

This is what I got in my box. I really don't understand the bracelet with the ice cream cone and the basketball...

Child-like bracelet + eyebrow gel DOES NOT EQUAL GoSmile + Butter London

I feel so bad for complaining, but those two things were the reason I signed up! (Proof of this is in the start of this thread!) Such a bummer.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 28, 2013)

I called and let them know I was disappointed, in comparision to the boxes that had been released to the bloggers to promote. She first asked what she coud do, and would I like a discount for a future box. I said no, that I was told that they would offer a free box to those whose boxes qualified. She checked my box (box #8) and said no problem and I'd get the next box free. Phone call was answered immediately and took less than 2 minutes to resolved. I'd recommend calling instead of emailing. I think you'll get a much faster response/resolution


----------



## melbelle (Mar 28, 2013)

My box is also lost - FedEx called to confirm that they cannot find it.  I'm very bummed. My box was 2.1 lbs so I was very curious what would be inside because I hadn't seen that variation yet.  I'm hoping they can re-send, but they haven't responded to my emails yet.


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 28, 2013)

Box 7 is eligible for a free box. And the person I spoke with was extremely nice!


----------



## wurly (Mar 28, 2013)

I received my box today. Box 8 with 3 pieces of Jewelmint and none of the extras. Also, did receive the brow gel in this weird almost orange color. The brow gel was so small it made the think thin bar look humongous. 



Funny, by uploading this photo, I had to agree that "I am not uploading any copyrighted or offensive material." I may be in violation with the jewelry... that sure looks offensive to me. I think the yellow earrings remind me of something Samantha's mom would wear from the original Bewitched series. The round thing in the middle is a ring with a plastic thing dangling from it. In the picture it looks like a huge solitaire, but nope, just plastic. The silvery looking earrings look like some sort of S and M device, but miniature.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got my box and received kit 8. Bleh. I'll be emailing as well it looks like. I'll post pics later... I got an interesting ring that I haven't seen posted yet. Also the yellow earrings and the blue/silver dangly ones. My brow gel doesn't appear to be dried out and I'm not sure if it'll be too dark. I signed up for the oil but also the whitening pen and the fun extras. These are not really fun extras. I liked the star necklace in the blogger box.. Not these pieces. Or the joke of a sample brow gel. I'll see how the next box is... Especially since I should get it free! Hopefully it's better!


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 28, 2013)

Just wondering if you gals have the number to call. I may just call them tmrw.


----------



## shy32 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box and received kit 8. Bleh. I'll be emailing as well it looks like. I'll post pics later... I got an interesting ring that I haven't seen posted yet. Also the yellow earrings and the blue/silver dangly ones. My brow gel doesn't appear to be dried out and I'm not sure if it'll be too dark. I signed up for the oil but also the whitening pen and the fun extras. These are not really fun extras. I liked the star necklace in the blogger box.. Not these pieces. Or the joke of a sample brow gel. I'll see how the next box is... Especially since I should get it free! Hopefully it's better!


Sounds like my box. Does it have a ring with a cameo/profile on it?


----------



## isaboo (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 28, 2013)

> Sounds like my box. Does it have a ring with a cameo/profile on it?


 Nope. It's gold (scratched up mind you) and the top sticks up and has purple and red on the sides I think? I can't remember the colors. I'm out now but will definitely post a pic of it! I was trying to find it online and can't even find it! Lol


----------



## highlander2013 (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's a pic from my box (#4). I emailed them...we'll see what they come back with!  







No BL or Josie Maran, but did get the Go Smile. The necklace isn't the worst, but those earrings...no.  Just no.


----------



## vugrl (Mar 28, 2013)

I just called and talked to Katie. She went ahead and offered me a free Summer box. They could have saved so much money and time and they just showed the variations or just gave everyone the same exact box. Just crazy!!!


----------



## Total500 (Mar 28, 2013)

Got box 4 



...total bait and switch


----------



## mckondik (Mar 28, 2013)

I got box 4 as well. Anyone know what they are offering for it? I emailed yesterday and haven't heard back.


----------



## highlander2013 (Mar 28, 2013)

I havent heard on my email re box 4 yet ... *editing, meant to quote mckondik above!


----------



## glamourcat (Mar 28, 2013)

I got 4 too.  No word back yet either.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jtlf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my box also, box 6. No whitening pen. I did get a third piece of JewelMint, a bracelet that is essentially a piece of thread with a microscopic bead on it. It was in the bag with the earrings. I'm so disappointed. But I'm glad I found this group before the box arrived so I knew what to expect!


 I received the same box # 6 - the two JewelMint pieces are so not my style and I'd never wear them, so I'm definitely disappointed. Similar to others, I sent them an email with my complaint.


----------



## mish65 (Mar 28, 2013)

I ordered mine on 3/7 and received it today. I got the Box 1 - could not believe my luck! I think I am actually going to use every single thing from that box... a real rarity!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok so the ring is purple and pink. Colors I love! But not on this ring. Here's the jewelry I received...


----------



## Nicole Rae (Mar 28, 2013)

Box #8 - Let them know via email that i was dissatisfied. Just got offered a free box for next season. Emailed 23 hours ago - pretty good response time considering (what I can only imagine) is an influx of comments.  Now, I just am going to go out and buy myself a special bonus item...


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got them all now except 9 and 10
> 
> ...


 I received Box #3 and my tracking said 8x8x8 and 1.8lbs.  

It was not even close to 8x8x8 and the packing slip said 1.92lbs.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 28, 2013)

I received box #3 and the shipper enclosed said 1.92 lbs also.  On the FedEx site it did read 8x8x8 and 1.8 lbs.


----------



## mandyb82 (Mar 28, 2013)

I also received box 4 and after an email with CS, I was offered a free summer box as a replacement. I really hope they take the next few months to get things sorted out!


----------



## KayEss (Mar 28, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 28, 2013)

Just sent my email... Shows I'm request # 351 !! Hope they respond quickly. I suppose with a free box I could resub to PS for a bit! Lol


----------



## OiiO (Mar 28, 2013)

QuoNte: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm. So I'm on vacation, and my box was supposed to be delivered today. I checked the tracking on it, and for some reason my box is in the city listed in my BILLING address, even though the final destination shows as the city that I live in. My billing address is NOT a place the box should be going, it's several hours away and a very very specific location. So now I don't know what to do. :/

If any of all are confused/actually interested enough in my troubles to see what I mean, here's my tracking info: https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/?tracknumbers=61299998855520024458&amp;cntry_code=us I live in OLYMPIA, WA and the box is in FRIDAY HARBOR, WA. And Friday Harbor (AKA my billing address) is an ISLAND. Like OFF THE COAST. No way was it "en route" and just happened to stop there. The irony? I'm actually on vacation in Friday Harbor. So if the box is here, give it to me! Cause I leave Saturday! Gah, so weird and frustrating.
Now that you mention it, my box is also at my billing address city and I live 1.5hrs down south from it now @[email protected]


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just sent my email... Shows I'm request # 351 !! Hope they respond quickly. I suppose with a free box I could resub to PS for a bit! Lol


They should, I was 200 earlier this afternoon, but I've received a response.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 28, 2013)

What is the email that people are emailing FFF to?


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 29, 2013)

> What is the email that people are emailing FFF to?


 It's [email protected]


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 29, 2013)

> They should, I was 200 earlier this afternoon, but I've received a response.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good to know!!


----------



## highlander2013 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *highlander2013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a pic from my box (#4). I emailed them...we'll see what they come back with!
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 29, 2013)

> Â They must be working late tonight, just heard back from customer service! They offered me a free box. Â I am really hoping that next season's box steps it up and gives subscribers a much, much better experince. Otherwise, they'll have no hope of keeping customers.


 Summers box has to be amazing, if it's not I doubt there will be a fall box.


----------



## missnaya (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm not signed up for FFF but I've loved peeking at all of your boxes! Just wondering how many of you are staying with it or if you're canceling? Do you think the summer box will be better?


----------



## stasi7 (Mar 29, 2013)

I received a response pretty quickly, too. They offered the next box free. At least the customer service is good! They will be losing a lot of money with all these free boxes!


----------



## catipa (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent FabFitFun an email to let them know how disappointed I was with box number 8-horrid!!!  I guess they are overwhelmed with emails, I hope they get back to me by tomorrow.  I don't like the feeling of being ripped off and I hope they can make it better.


I have heard back from customer service and I will be getting my next box for free.  I am very happy with how quickly this was resolved.  I will give this sub a fresh start in my mind and hope they "wow" me with the next FabFitFun box.


----------



## IffB (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have heard back from customer service and I will be getting my next box for free.  I am very happy with how quickly this was resolved.  I will give this sub a fresh start in my mind and hope they "wow" me with the next FabFitFun box.


 Same for me (Box #6).  Fingers crossed!


----------



## isaboo (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same for me (Box #6).  Fingers crossed!


Same here.  Fresh start with summer box.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 29, 2013)

Mine was supposed to arrive today but my other mail is here with no box...tracking shows it in transit in my city since yesterday, grrrrr


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 29, 2013)

I feeling a little hopeful! I checked my tracking to see what my weight and dimensions are and it says 8x8x8 and 1.9 lbs! That's what's listed as box 1, so I hope it's right.


----------



## margo0929 (Mar 29, 2013)

I received the email that says we'd like to keep you as a VIP member &amp; will send you your next box free. How does that sound? I just don't know? Do I email them that yes I'll stick around for a free box &amp; then wait 3 months? There is no account page to see if they actually credit me a free box &amp; the risk of getting charged again in June and having to fight to receive a credit. It's just such a headache. Why are they asking me if I want a free box instead of sending an email that says my account has been credited a free box? I just seriously have my doubts that they can follow through on all these free boxes and I hate having to wait until June to see if they are going to thrive or flop.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *highlander2013* 

Here's a pic from my box (#4). I emailed them...we'll see what they come back with!  

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to hide) 






*Warning: Spoiler!* 

The more I see that necklace, the more it's actually growing on me. I haven't seen it on a person yet, but it actually looks kinda cool. I read a blog yesterday where the girl was *gushing* over those earrings. She said they are her *favorite *item in the entire box!


----------



## highlander2013 (Mar 29, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing about logistics - how are they going to ensure 1) we all get the free boxes we are being promised and 2) that we're not being charged. You're right, it's definitely a bit of a headache. I'm just really hoping they follow-through...and I'll also be watching to make sure I'm not charged. If you're really just done with them, you could go back and try to negotiate the missing products. I took the path of least resistance and took their offer, hoping it pays off!



> I received the email that says we'd like to keep you as a VIP member &amp; will send you your next box free. How does that sound? I just don't know? Do I email them that yes I'll stick around for a free box &amp; then wait 3 months? There is no account page to see if they actually credit me a free box &amp; the risk of getting charged again in June and having to fight to receive a credit. It's just such a headache. Why are they asking me if I want a free box instead of sending an email that says my account has been credited a free box? I just seriously have my doubts that they can follow through on all these free boxes and I hate having to wait until June to see if they are going to thrive or flop.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 29, 2013)

Since many compare this to Popsugar, remember that the first box from Popsugar was not stellar.  2 Kind bars, 2 Body Drench products, 2 nail polishes and 2 lipsticks with a bag.  They had guaranteed that if people didn't love it, they would refund the price, and I know a lot of us didn't love it, got the refund and after much deliberation decided to get the next box.  I am thrilled I've stayed with PopSugar and have loved most of the boxes since the first.  I even love one of the nail polishes and one of the lipsticks from that first box, though all the rest was given away/up for trade.  FFF can come back from this, and certainly built in a loss with their first box. 

I was reasonably happy with my first box.  I hit the jackpot and got the blogger box!  My necklace is broken and I will likely send them an e-mail about that, and I wish I had gotten Yummy Mummy instead of Wallis, but otherwise I am tickled.  I'm not sure if I will continue though as this was touted as their most expensive and best box and I'm not convinced I need another exercise ball, which is what I'm afraid will come in the next box.  I guess I don't need to decide yet, though.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The more I see that necklace, the more it's actually growing on me. I haven't seen it on a person yet, but it actually looks kinda cool. I read a blog yesterday where the girl was *gushing* over those earrings. She said they are her *favorite *item in the entire box!


 I have the same box, and I like the necklace. It looks cute. Earrings? They also look cute for some odd reason, but I will never wear them in public.Bleh.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was reasonably happy with my first box.  I hit the jackpot and got the blogger box!  My necklace is broken and I will likely send them an e-mail about that, and I wish I had gotten Yummy Mummy instead of Wallis, but otherwise I am tickled.*  I'm not sure if I will continue though as this was touted as their most expensive and best box* and I'm not convinced I need another exercise ball, which is what I'm afraid will come in the next box.  I guess I don't need to decide yet, though.


 That's such a good point. I hadn't thought about this - this box was supposedly worth more than the regular box. Hm...I was thinking of staying around to see if the next box got better, but I might not now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, I heard back from them after emailing about my dissatisfaction with the double JEwelmint and my defective earrings. I got the standard offer of my next box free and an apology about my dissatisfaction with my box. I'll take it, though surprised there was no apology for the actually DEFECTIVE earrings, it was more "sorry you didn't like your box" than "sorry we sent you crap"...but we'll see how the next box goes.

In other news, I tried the thinkthin bar and it was disgusting! Yuck.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 5 today and it weighed 1.7lbs.  I got...
> 
> ...


----------



## highlander2013 (Mar 29, 2013)

I agree about the think thin bar! I loved the coconut one in the PS January box, but I thought the peanut butter one was dense and icky.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Well, I heard back from them after emailing about my dissatisfaction with the double JEwelmint and my defective earrings. I got the standard offer of my next box free and an apology about my dissatisfaction with my box. I'll take it, though surprised there was no apology for the actually DEFECTIVE earrings, it was more "sorry you didn't like your box" than "sorry we sent you crap"...but we'll see how the next box goes. In other news, I tried the thinkthin bar and it was disgusting! Yuck.


----------



## lns02 (Mar 29, 2013)

Still waiting on my box.  I ordered on 3/8.  Should have been here today but tracking got updated to Monday.  I can only imagine what's in store...and what the email queue will be by Monday.


----------



## IffB (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *highlander2013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was thinking the same thing about logistics - how are they going to ensure 1) we all get the free boxes we are being promised and 2) that we're not being charged. You're right, it's definitely a bit of a headache. I'm just really hoping they follow-through...and I'll also be watching to make sure I'm not charged. If you're really just done with them, you could go back and try to negotiate the missing products. I took the path of least resistance and took their offer, hoping it pays off!


 Same here.  Took the offer of a free box, with very, very low expectations. I just do not want to wait forever for the replacements.

I canceled my subscription right after I got my box, but if they wow me on the next - who knows? I am sure they are all invested on the success of this subscription after this fiasco and are trying to make it right.  I will give them a chance.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 29, 2013)

I still haven't heard back. I'll give them til tonight and if I don't hear I'm going to go ahead and cancel. Those that emailed, did you specifically ask for something to be done or did you just voice your complaints? And speaking of the ThinkThin... Yuck!! I now remember this was one from PS that I gagged on. I liked the one with nuts in it. But this one is disgusting! =P


----------



## highlander2013 (Mar 29, 2013)

When I emailed I referenced Danny's offer to Rachel, and said that I would like the same offer extended to me.



> I still haven't heard back. I'll give them til tonight and if I don't hear I'm going to go ahead and cancel. Those that emailed, did you specifically ask for something to be done or did you just voice your complaints? And speaking of the ThinkThin... Yuck!! I now remember this was one from PS that I gagged on. I liked the one with nuts in it. But this one is disgusting! =P


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 29, 2013)

My free box offer email stated that the box would be shipping out in July. Maybe a mistake?  I was thinking it would be June, not a big deal - just thought I'd ask if anyone else had gotten that piece of information.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 29, 2013)

Received my box #5 with hideous "eyes" necklace and those weird earrings everyone else got. I wrote them an email that I would like to get BL and GoSmile that I thought I was paying for, and to also cancel my account. Here's hoping they do both.


----------



## chocolatte (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi all!

I've been following the posts on this board for a while, but I felt like I finally had to post since I got my box yesterday.  I got Box #4, which meant no JM or BL - which I was totally looking forward to!! I had also really warmed up to the star necklace bracelet that the bloggers got but instead I got ugly earrings and a necklace I would never wear.  

I just emailed them this morning and I will let y'all know when I hear back. I am seriously considering canceling this box.  I wish they would offer us a refund option rather than a free box that has no guarantee of good products.


----------



## JessP (Mar 29, 2013)

I hope the summer boxes will still be good with all the free ones FFF is giving out because of this fiasco.  Let's cross our fingers they don't adopt the "well, we're giving these boxes to people for free so just put whatever in them" attitude, and use the "we need to redeem ourselves" one lol.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 29, 2013)

I actually just got a comment from them on my Instagram photo... Same spiel about wanting to make it up to me, please email. So I said I did and am waiting for a response. I have no problem with a free box. If it's free then I figure no harm done if it's another crap box.


----------



## JuliaS (Mar 29, 2013)

I just received my box and I got unlucky box # 7. No Go Smile or Butter London in my box. The JewelMint pieces were the charm bracelet and ugly dangly yellow earrings. Boo


----------



## shy32 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Received my box #5 with hideous "eyes" necklace and those weird earrings everyone else got. I wrote them an email that I would like to get BL and GoSmile that I thought I was paying for, and to also cancel my account. Here's hoping they do both.


 Please post when you get a response from them, I am kind of thinking that's what I want as well, except I am missing all 3 of the "bonuses"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 29, 2013)

I still do not have tracking or a box and I ordered 3/10. I sent them an email yesterday to ask for tracking, no response yet.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still do not have tracking or a box and I ordered 3/10. I sent them an email yesterday to ask for tracking, no response yet.


On the brighter note though, the blogger boxes seem not to have tracking numbers but I don't think it's fair that they're not responding to your inquiry when they're responding to the disappointed box ones.


----------



## coralpeonies (Mar 29, 2013)

Just called the CS line and was offered to receive a July box for free and asked to continue membership with them for now. I did have to mention knowledge of Daniel's offer to certain eligible subscribers to "move things along."






The CS representative I spoke with was polite, and I appreciate FFF making the effort to resolve this issue. They must be under a lot of pressure but I really hope they will work things out.

I received Box #6: no lip stain, Go Smile, or BL.


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 29, 2013)

so... my 3.6 lb box ended up to be just junkbox #7.packing slip says 1.87 lbs...sigh...

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  is #7 one that qualifies for free next season?


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's [email protected]


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Mar 29, 2013)

Did ANYONE get an IPAD? I have heard of nobody getting this?


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EastCoastPlus40* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did ANYONE get an IPAD? I have heard of nobody getting this?


 I believe those special fabulous items are getting sent out separately, between boxes.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dustbunni2890* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so... my 3.6 lb box ended up to be just junkbox #7.packing slip says 1.87 lbs...sigh...
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  is #7 one that qualifies for free next season?


I think so, but you can definitely ask them. I asked them what was reasonable solution for box#8 (didn't mention free or anything), and they arrived at that conclusion that it qualified as a "free". That, and I'm sure many others with box#8 already submitted complaints.


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think so, but you can definitely ask them. I asked them what was reasonable solution for box#8 (didn't mention free or anything), and they arrived at that conclusion that it qualified as a "free". That, and I'm sure many others with box#8 already submitted complaints.


 its interesting..I tried to give them a call with a number listed in one of wurlys posts.. ITS DISCONNECTED NOW


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 29, 2013)

i think we all deserve ipads now lol


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe those special fabulous items are getting sent out separately, between boxes.


Hope so, according to Guliana's letter (the white envelop that came with the box), by submitting pics and sharing pics online, their favorite ones are in the running for designer shoes. If I were to submit mine (with honest opinion that it was not exciting)... there's no way they would vote for mine. Sadly my box eliminated me from the running.

In any case, if you are happy with yours though and sharing-savy that's a contest.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dustbunni2890* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its interesting..I tried to give them a call with a number listed in one of wurlys posts.. ITS DISCONNECTED NOW


I think she mentioned in a post that one of the number she posted was a private number (and probably not customer service). I know calling is much more efficient, but they were reasonably efficient yesterday with email. Guess it was a late night for them at the office and I commend them because I did get a response last night at 8pm-ish.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 29, 2013)

> Hope so, according to Guliana's letter (the white envelop that came with the box), by submitting pics and sharing pics online, their favorite ones are in the running for designer shoes. If I were to submit mine (with honest opinion that it was not exciting)... there's no way they would vote for mine. Sadly my box eliminated me from the running. In any case, if you are happy with yours though and sharing-savy that's a contest.


 I wonder if that's why people are posting on their fb that they love the box and the jewelry is cute, they just want to be a gifted an iPad or shoes. I know a few people do like the jewelry, but most of us do not. I hate when people do reviews or videos raving about stuff just on the chance they might get something free.


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if that's why people are posting on their fb that they love the box and the jewelry is cute, they just want to be a gifted an iPad or shoes. I know a few people do like the jewelry, but most of us do not. I hate when people do reviews or videos raving about stuff just on the chance they might get something free.


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hope so, according to Guliana's letter (the white envelop that came with the box), by submitting pics and sharing pics online, their favorite ones are in the running for designer shoes. If I were to submit mine (with honest opinion that it was not exciting)... there's no way they would vote for mine. Sadly my box eliminated me from the running.
> ...


 I had no idea about that. I double checked and I didn't get anything with that information.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 29, 2013)

So they got back to me and they said that orders have been backordered in the warehouse that is why they haven't shipped mine out. 

She said the warehouse had a snafu (what does that mean anyone know) and they will be shipping out my stuff next week and that if I don't get a tracking number that I should contact them again.


----------



## karicarr (Mar 29, 2013)

I also got the box with 2 pieces of Jewelmint jewelry (the charm bracelet and yucky yellow grandma earrings) and no Butter London or GoSmile.  I was ticked and wrote to customer service about it, but have yet to receive a response.  I did get the Josie Maran lip stain, which is awesome, but it doesn't make up for not getting the other items.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 29, 2013)

> So they got back to me and they said that orders have been backordered in the warehouse that is why they haven't shipped mine out.Â  She said the warehouse had a snafu (what does that mean anyone know) and they will be shipping out my stuff next week and that if I don't get a tracking number that I should contact them again.Â


 Snafu .. Basically their warehouse had a glitch or error. I'm so torn on this sub... I want to give them a chance again but am not impressed by a lot of what's gone on. I still haven't heard back... =P However I was able to give a couple of my pieces of jewelry away at work. A coworker thought they were cute. I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder! But definitely not my style and not the same value as the blogger box!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 29, 2013)

> So they got back to me and they said that orders have been backordered in the warehouse that is why they haven't shipped mine out.Â  She said the warehouse had a snafu (what does that mean anyone know) and they will be shipping out my stuff next week and that if I don't get a tracking number that I should contact them again.Â


 Hmmm..maybe they are re-doing some of the boxes since they are having to comp so many boxes!! (Fingers crossed)


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 29, 2013)

I was wondering about the ipad and shoes - those bonus gifts, too. They weren't very clear about it. If they really are going to give them away to the people that suck up the most on the facebook wall/twitter.... well... unfortunately I guess I'm out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Mar 29, 2013)

I ordered my box on the 18th and still haven't received any tracking...is this normal? I believe I remember someone mentioning a cutoff date where people were getting the summer box instead (I think it was the 19th though!) but I can't remember what page it was on to go back and check...I don't suppose anyone else remembers and can let me know?

I would have to imagine that if I didn't subscribe in time for the current box, they would let me know, but....judging from everything else happening here, maybe that's too much to expect, haha.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JacksBruisedEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered my box on the 18th and still haven't received any tracking...is this normal? I believe I remember someone mentioning a cutoff date where people were getting the summer box instead (I think it was the 19th though!) but I can't remember what page it was on to go back and check...I don't suppose anyone else remembers and can let me know?
> 
> I would have to imagine that if I didn't subscribe in time for the current box, they would let me know, but....judging from everything else happening here, maybe that's too much to expect, haha.


They said that anyone who ordered after the 15th would be shipped separately, I believe someone on here said starting April 1st.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 29, 2013)

> I ordered my box on the 18th and still haven't received any tracking...is this normal? I believe I remember someone mentioning a cutoff date where people were getting the summer box instead (I think it was the 19th though!) but I can't remember what page it was on to go back and check...I don't suppose anyone else remembers and can let me know? I would have to imagine that if I didn't subscribe in time for the current box, they would let me know, but....judging from everything else happening here, maybe that's too much to expect, haha.


 The cutoff was the 20th. I emailed Monday and never got a response but they said via FB that they would be mailing out throught April 1st. Take that with a grain of salt though..some who ordered before the 15th didn't ship on the first wave and now they are having other issues according to others here.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 29, 2013)

> I actually just got a comment from them on my Instagram photo... Same spiel about wanting to make it up to me, please email. So I said I did and am waiting for a response. I have no problem with a free box. If it's free then I figure no harm done if it's another crap box.


 Lmao! They commented on mine too!!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 29, 2013)

Also got this email response from FFF in regards to my free summer box. "This is great news. Your account has now been credited. Thanks for hanging in there with us. Regards, Leslie"


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JacksBruisedEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered my box on the 18th and still haven't received any tracking...is this normal? I believe I remember someone mentioning a cutoff date where people were getting the summer box instead (I think it was the 19th though!) but I can't remember what page it was on to go back and check...I don't suppose anyone else remembers and can let me know?
> 
> I would have to imagine that if I didn't subscribe in time for the current box, they would let me know, but....judging from everything else happening here, maybe that's too much to expect, haha.


 I ordered on the 19th and sent an email they responded that the boxes are on back order but we should receive boxes and they will be shipping them next week. Franke said they are aiming to ship them all out by 04/01

hope this helps


----------



## chocolatte (Mar 29, 2013)

I emailed them and got a response 3 hours later. Here's what it said:

"Hi Charlotte,

Thanks for getting in touch. We're sorry that you were disappointed with what came in your box. We know this is supposed to be a delightful experience for you and feel terrible that you didn't get what you were expecting out of it. 

We'd love to keep you as a FabFitFun VIP member and want to offer you your next box free. Would that work for you? 

Regards, 

Leslie"

I think I'm going to stay on for the summer box and see what happens. If it's really that bad, we're not losing any more money anyway if we cancel after that.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 30, 2013)

> Lmao! They commented on mine too!!


 Lol Now if they'd just respond to my email! Guess I'll just have to cancel if I can't get a response.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Mar 30, 2013)

Just a thought for everyone exclaiming that they must be losing $ now w/ giving away so many summer boxes....

Don't they have something like 10,000 subscribers?  I'm guessing *at most* 10% of those will write/call and witch about the inaugural box, and not all of those will be getting free June boxes.  The margins on these have to be pretty huge - why else would so many companies be jumping on the subscription wagon?  I'm guessing they get most of the items free, at cost, or with a very slight markup just so these brands get more exposure.  They'll still be making money with the summer box, believe me.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Mar 30, 2013)

Also, I got Box 3 (Jewelmint was those fugly silver earrings w/ stones and then a gold bee ring which isn't too bad I guess, just tiny).  I sent FFF an email regarding the missing stain and expressing my disappointment with getting the old (i.e. NOT "hottest of the season") jewelry, and one piece that I couldn't even wear if I wanted to due to my sausage fingers.


----------



## musthave (Mar 30, 2013)

I got box 3 as well, with the "lovely" blue earrings and a hilariously ugly bronze-ish ring that resembles a corset.  These may not be in style this season, but I'm not sure they were ever acceptable in public!  Happy with the rest of the box, but unsure of the BL in Wallis.  Yummy Mummy just looks so beautiful in the swatches online!  The only item I was missing was the JM lip stain, but I was really looking forward to trying it!  Does anyone know if box 3 recipients are eligible for the free box or $25 off?


----------



## rubyjuls (Mar 30, 2013)

I heard back from customer service and will be getting a free box.  I had wanted the supplemental box with the three missing items, but apparently that's off the table.


----------



## lns02 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just got my box - #7. Sent an email and I'm #429 in queue. Who knows when ill hear back, but I hope I do.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 30, 2013)

> Just got my box - #7. Sent an email and I'm #429 in queue. Who knows when ill hear back, but I hope I do.


 I've sent two (tickets 341 and 417) for my dissastifaction and one for canceling. No response to either. I'm getting a bit frustrated.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 30, 2013)

Keep in mind it's a holiday weekend, so there may be a delay in response.


----------



## Lori Harp (Mar 30, 2013)

I got box #3 so I am one of the luckier ones. I did get the awful pearl ring that doesn't fit. I emailed about the ring not fitting and they asked my ring size and are going to send me a few pieces that I might like better. We will see how that goes. I am bummed I didn't get the Josie Maran lip stain, but I do kind of like the Walis color in the Butter London polish. It looks like an antique gold on.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 30, 2013)

I actually finally received a response from Franke finally. I was offered the free box and was told if I wanted to still cancel to send my box back to them and they would refund me. Which would be difficult considering I'm using the oil and threw away the nasty think thin. So apparently if you want to cancel, keep your box together to get a refund!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 30, 2013)

I just got a response, I emailed them Thursday but I'm sure they are overwhelmed with complaints right now. They said my box was on backorder and will ship Monday. I ordered 3/10 and I think there are people who ordered after me who received their boxes already.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 30, 2013)

> I just got a response, I emailed them Thursday but I'm sure they are overwhelmed with complaints right now. They said my box was on backorder and will ship Monday. I ordered 3/10 and I think there are people who ordered after me who received their boxes already.


 maybe that means you'll get the blogger box! Mine shipped last Friday and has been in my city in transit since this past Thursday, it originally said yesterday as the delivery date and now it says NA, so annoying...I just want to know what I got so I can get it over with if I have to email them


----------



## renolyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Got mine yesterday! Crap box #8. Two pairs of hideous earrings and GLITTERY BRONZE brow gel. I am a ginger...so doesn't really work for me.

Already complained and got an email from Frankie offering me a free summer box. Lets hope it's better.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 30, 2013)

I received an email back from them today offering me the next box for free. I accepted. I'll cancel if it isn't great.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 30, 2013)

I was a box 7. I had sent Wurly the PM but then decided to email myself. I mentioned the brow gel being way to dark and the fact that they asked for info on their survey that should have told them that. I also mentioned the outdated jewelry. A few hours later (on Thurs.) Franke emailed me back with a free box offer. I took it. Morbid curiosity perhaps.


----------



## M Brooke (Mar 31, 2013)

I had Box 5 and emailed yesterday saying how I really wanted the Go Smile and wasn't a fan of the jewelry. Franke emailed me back this afternoon offering the next box for free. I would have been happy with just a supplement of Go Smile and Butter London, but I'll gladly try the next one. I feel like they will definitely make improvements after the feedback they've received from this box.


----------



## alovestory (Mar 31, 2013)

I got box number 5 also with the pinkeye necklace (they looked kinda pink to me) and the sad eyebrow gel. I also sent my info to wurly but then got scaredycat and emailed myself. Franke offered me the free box which I accepted. They sent another email that said my account has been credited. I want to see if they improve. If not, I will just cancel. I really want it to be better though! I get PSMH but I like spoiling myself. And it seemed like it was going to be popsugary.


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alovestory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box number 5 also with the pinkeye necklace (they looked kinda pink to me) and the sad eyebrow gel. I also sent my info to wurly but then got scaredycat and emailed myself. Franke offered me the free box which I accepted. They sent another email that said my account has been credited. I want to see if they improve. If not, I will just cancel. I really want it to be better though! I get PSMH but I like spoiling myself. And it seemed like it was going to be popsugary.


 Yep, I agree. I also got the free box offer and accepted and I told them I hope they improve because I'm more than a little disappointed with the box but I also like spoiling myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The email I got from Franke said they didn't expect the type of response they've gotten but they're taking opinions into account. I hope that it's not just lip service and that they actually try to improve/


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 31, 2013)

I received box 8 yesterday (Saturday).  I got the horrible yellow earrings, metal dangle earrings and bee ring.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I emailed immediately  Saturday afternoon and I received a canned response from Franke at 11pm .  I am getting the Summer box free.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone have any close up pics/views of the star necklace?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm starting to doubt that this sub will make it. I don't think there will be that many new subscribers for the summer box based on reviews for the spring box. They have to be losing money on the summer box considering how many they are comping. Plus, the summer box NEEDS to be amazing if they are going to keep subscribers who were planning to cancel but only stuck around for a free box as well as attract new subbies. I hope they can pull through bc initially this sub had a lot of promise, but the launch was botched and they have a lot to overcome.


----------



## jenalessi (Mar 31, 2013)

Dont ask me how, but I made 25 bucks off my jewelmint jewelry on eBay. Looks like with the coupon I only paid 15 bucks for my box. Not bad!


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenalessi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dont ask me how, but I made 25 bucks off my jewelmint jewelry on eBay. Looks like with the coupon I only paid 15 bucks for my box. Not bad!


 I put one of the gross earring on eBay too and it's selling for almost $10 and the listing still has a couple more days to go. At least I can get something good out of this disappointing box.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm starting to doubt that this sub will make it. I don't think there will be that many new subscribers for the summer box based on reviews for the spring box. They have to be losing money on the summer box considering how many they are comping. Plus, the summer box NEEDS to be amazing if they are going to keep subscribers who were planning to cancel but only stuck around for a free box as well as attract new subbies. I hope they can pull through bc initially this sub had a lot of promise, but the launch was botched and they have a lot to overcome.


 I really hope this sub will make it. It has great potential. I also love the packaging. I have tried numerous subscriptions and the box that FabFitFan comes in is just the best. It is comfortable to hold in hands and looks beautiful. Also, I suspect the box is not from recycled materials - like all or many other subs using, so I would think the box along cost them a couple of bucks to make. Plus, it's quarterly and supposedly they plan to send gifts in between seasons. I don't know, but I hope to stay subscribed and to have a great experience. Their CS was very nice offering a free next seasons box to so many subscribers, so I am optimistic they will stick around.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 31, 2013)

I got my box! So for my extras I got the ugly blue diamond earrings from Jewelmint (one of the earring backs were missing), plus a sample of Too Faced mascara, plus the GoSmile pen. I know how much luckier I am than a lot of others. Mascara I can always use (unlike that brow gel), and I really wanted the GoSmile. So I'm kind of grateful for what I got and I feel a little weird asking for a free box when mine wasn't "that bad." But that's just because my expectations were so low thanks to hearing all the horror stories; it's still a disappointment compared to the advertised box.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 31, 2013)

Aww, I love bumblebees. I bet I would like the ring!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 31, 2013)

> Does anyone have any close up pics/views of the star necklace?


 Here ya go! It's totally not my style, so I don't actually care for it, but it's not bad.













You can see in the last pic that the bottom part is like an extender. It just clasps onto the bottom star &amp; you can unclasp it and take it off.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 1, 2013)

These subscription boxes really are a fabulous way to introduce products to consumers. I am loving the zoya formula. No chips at all yet in at least five days. And the Moroccan oil is fabulous. Never would have tried these.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 1, 2013)

I still have no tracking number and was told my box is on backorder


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have no tracking number and was told my box is on backorder


 You ordered the 19th right?  I ordered on the 18th and nothing yet either.  On a positive note, maybe they are on back order to "fix" the box issues and won't ship anymore crappy boxes (fingers crossed!)


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You ordered the 19th right?  I ordered on the 18th and nothing yet either.  On a positive note, maybe they are on back order to "fix" the box issues and won't ship anymore crappy boxes (fingers crossed!)


 Yes I ordered on the 19th and was told I made the cutoff to receive the Spring box but the box was on back order. I do think they are trying to "fix" the box issue that way they don't have to offer anymore free boxes which would work for me. I want the blogger box (fingers crossed)

I did read on FB that they told someone that half of the boxes have yet to ship not sure if that's true.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Apr 1, 2013)

Kinda sad i didn't get the butter London or go smile but at least my jewelry is nice


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm kinda wish that the people who receive practically sample sized "extras" items and none of the 3 items are compensated with the box and maybe 1-2 items of their choosing from this season's box (could be sent now or with the future box). Am I sounding a bit greedy here?


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 1, 2013)

sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## Glossygirl (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm with you on this... I 'm one of the ones with box #8 which has no butter london, no go smile and no lipstain. While I'm very happy to be getting a free summer box, I would be even happier if they sent along a Josie Maren lip stain which is the one bonus I really really wanted.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 1, 2013)

I wonder how many boxes are on backorder, I ordered the 10th and mine is. I was supposed to get tracking today, but have not. To the people who have already received your boxes/tracking did you order on or after the 10th?


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I ordered on the 19th and was told I made the cutoff to receive the Spring box but the box was on back order. I do think they are trying to "fix" the box issue that way they don't have to offer anymore free boxes which would work for me. I want the blogger box (fingers crossed)
> 
> I did read on FB that they told someone that half of the boxes have yet to ship not sure if that's true.


 I ordered on the 10th and didn't receive any type of tracking and was told my order was backordered. So who knows if they are doing it by date or what anymore.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 1, 2013)

Hmm so I emailed them asking if my box was eligible, and they sent me a canned response that they'd give me the box half off. My "bonuses" were a small sample of mascara (which I'm actually okay with), JM earrings with an earring back missing, and the GoSmile pen. I didn't make out terribly, but I explained that with the JM being $19 and the BL being $15 I was missing $34 dollars in value, and that the JewelMint was originally $0 in value (since they're ugly earrings with one earring back missing) to me, but I could have actually worn the blogger necklace, which I'd be comfortable valuing at the $29.99 ARV. So I explained that to me, I was missing $64 in value, and to anyone, I was missing at least $34 in value. $25 just won't cut it. We'll see if they offer me a free box or if they accept my request to cancel.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 1, 2013)

I did not subscribe to this box since it's a bit expensive for my tastes for what it is, but I've been watching the reviews. I understand how people are disappointed when they thought they were getting the exact same box as other people had already received. To me, though, only a few of the boxes I've seen were really bad enough to warrant refunds or comped boxes. There were some people who didn't get the Butter London, Josie Maran, or the GoSmile. Instead, they only got dried up brow gel and 3 ugly Jewelmint pieces. They really should have made sure that people got at least one the 3 good bonus items. The jewelry in general was pretty bad, and it arrived damaged for a lot of people. They should give people a discount and learn their lesson from this box for sure. Any box that has such a huge discrepancy between box numbers will upset a lot of people! If they clean up their act, I might consider subbing to them in the future, but $50 of stuff that the company picks out for you just seems like such a huge risk to me!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 1, 2013)

Alright ladies my box finally arrived today and as I had feared I received NONE of the bonus items..I received the Oil, Zoya, Jouer Lip Gloss, Think Thin Bar and three awful pieces of jewelmint which were two pairs of earrings I've seen elsewhere (the pastel multi colored pair and the weird triangle ones that remind me of squids). The ring was a double ring that is brass looking and does not fit...so annoyed, I actually signed up for Go Smile, BL and JM and not the Oil...e-mailing now. Here's some pics


----------



## KayEss (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright ladies my box finally arrived today and as I had feared I received NONE of the bonus items..I received the Oil, Zoya, Jouer Lip Gloss, Think Thin Bar and three awful pieces of jewelmint which were two pairs of earrings I've seen elsewhere (the pastel multi colored pair and the weird triangle ones that remind me of squids). The ring was a double ring that is brass looking and does not fit...so annoyed, I actually signed up for Go Smile, BL and JM and not the Oil...e-mailing now. Here's some pics


 Is it me or is that ring REALLY small looking? I know you said it doesn't fit but it looks ludicrously small from the photo, like perhaps child sized.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 1, 2013)

Just sent my very long winded e-mail. I had e-mailed because my tracking was all messed up and they wrote back and said to let them know if I didn't receive it by Tuesday. In case you can't tell from my e-mail I work in HR and Customer Service haha my hope was to come off as constructive but to express my disappointment at the same time;

Hi Franke,
Thank you for your response, my box did arrive today and I must say that I am very disappointed. I know that you have already received a lot of feedback and I appreciate the responsiveness that I have seen FFF make towards its subscribers (whoever manages your FB page should be commended, I work in CS and I know it can be rough!). I hope that the feedback you've received is taken into consideration for the next box. Since I do truly hope for great things to come, I've included my feedback as well below;

As someone who has subscribed to many subscription boxes, I have never complained about items I've received, that is the risk you take when subscribing to a "mystery box."  That said, the reason I signed up for FFF was due to the promotion of a box with a value of $120 +, full size items, the promotion of the items being the "hottest seasonal trends," and after reviewing blogs that had been given boxes in advance to preview.  My box unfortunately did not meet any of these expectations

Regarding full size items, I do not consider a protein bar and a mini-lip gloss as full size items. My suggestion for future boxes would be to follow suit with Pop Sugar... if these types of items are going to be included they should be included and labeled as bonus items/extras.

Regarding the value as well as the hottest seasonal trends... I signed up for this box for the Go Smile, Butter London and Josie Maran. These are valuable items and I would pay the full price for each, they are "on trend" and current. While some members did in fact receive one, two or all three of these items, I received none. Instead of those items, I received two pieces of outdated/unfashionable jewelry. I know that this first box was not meant to be customized, however not everyone has their ears pierced and we all have different ring sizes, so this box should not have included such items. I recommend trying to ensure equity in future boxes, especially if you want people to post pictures and reviews for all to see on Facebook and other social media venues. Customization in the future is a great idea, but the value still needs to be comparable or people start to feel ripped off.

I have been informed by other members of MUT that Danny has indicated that certain boxes qualify for a free summer box. In seeing other members of MUT discuss this, I believe my box is one that qualifies and I was hoping you could confirm if that is the case? If available to me, I would like to take that offer.

I truly hope that FFF can make a positive name for themselves with this subscription box. I really love that you are quarterly, monthly subscriptions tend to get overwhelming at times so I think this concept is a great one. I can tell you that all the members of MUT have noted that they really hope that our feedback is taken into consideration. Many of us subscribe to and/or try out MANY of these subscriptions and we have a pretty good idea of what works and what doesn't at least from a customer stand point and we think you have great potential 

Thank you,


----------



## highlander2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well said feedback!



> Just sent my very long winded e-mail. I had e-mailed because my tracking was all messed up and they wrote back and said to let them know if I didn't receive it by Tuesday. In case you can't tell from my e-mail I work in HR and Customer Service haha my hope was to come off as constructive but to express my disappointment at the same time; Hi Franke, Thank you for your response, my box did arrive today and I must say that I am very disappointed. I know that you have already received a lot of feedback and I appreciate the responsiveness that I have seen FFF make towards it's subscribers (whoever manages your FB page should be commended, I work in CS and I know it can be rough!). I hope that the feedback you've received is taken into consideration for the next box. Since I do truly hope for great things to come, I've included my feedback as well below; As someone who has subscribed to many subscription boxes, I have never complained about items I've received, that is the risk you take when subscribing to a "mystery box."Â  That said, the reason I signed up for FFF was due to the promotion of a box with a value of $120 +, full size items, the promotion of the items being the "hottest seasonal trends," and after reviewing blogs that had been given boxes in advance to preview.Â  My box unfortunately did not meet any of these expectations Regarding full size items, I do not consider a protein bar and a mini-lip gloss as full size items. My suggestion for future boxes would be to follow suit with Pop Sugar... if these types of items are going to be included they should be included and labeled as bonus items/extras. Regarding the value as well as the hottest seasonal trends... I signed up for this box for the Go Smile, Butter London and Josie Maran. These are valuable items and I would pay the full price for each, they are "on trend" and current. While some members did in fact receive one, two or all three of these items, I received none. Instead of those items, I received two pieces of outdated/unfashionable jewelry. I know that this first box was not meant to be customized, however not everyone has their ears pierced and we all have different ring sizes, so this box should not have included such items. I recommend trying to ensure equity in future boxes, especially if you want people to post pictures and reviews for all to see on Facebook and other social media venues. Customization in the future is a great idea, but the value still needs to be comparable or people start to feel ripped off. I have been informed by other members of MUT that Danny has indicated that certain boxes qualify for a free summer box. In seeing other members of MUT discuss this, I believe my box is one that qualifies and I was hoping you could confirm if that is the case? If available to me, I would like to take that offer. I truly hope that FFF can make a positive name for themselves with this subscription box. I really love that you are quarterly, monthly subscriptions tend to get overwhelming at times so I think this concept is a great one. I can tell you that all the members of MUT have noted that they really hope that our feedback is taken into consideration. Many of us subscribe to and/or try out MANY of these subscriptions and we have a pretty good idea of what works and what doesn't at least from a customer stand point and we think you have great potential  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you,


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it me or is that ring REALLY small looking? I know you said it doesn't fit but it looks ludicrously small from the photo, like perhaps child sized.


 If it's any consolation, I have child-sized or small-lady sized hands (4-5), and I wouldn't wear that ring with the exception of getting it to force my hand so I can make a Spock symbol.

The finish on mine (same ring) was uneven, and it actually pokes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Apr 2, 2013)

Reporting back: within about 12 hrs of b*tching about missing the JM stain and getting jewelry that doesn't fit me, Franke sent the canned response with $25 off June's box.  Pretty impressive for Easter weekend!  I had box 3, for the record.

I'm happy - realistically the only thing I was missing was the stain, and I still think even without it I got my $40 worth (since I used a discount code).  I'm sure June's box will at least be worth 25 bucks to me, and hopefully all this feedback will mean it is AWESOME.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright ladies my box finally arrived today and as I had feared I received NONE of the bonus items..I received the Oil, Zoya, Jouer Lip Gloss, Think Thin Bar and three awful pieces of jewelmint which were two pairs of earrings I've seen elsewhere (the pastel multi colored pair and the weird triangle ones that remind me of squids). The ring was a double ring that is brass looking and does not fit...so annoyed, I actually signed up for Go Smile, BL and JM and not the Oil...e-mailing now. Here's some pics


 This is box #10 in case anyone was wondering, I forgot to mention that before and I looked back and it doesn't look like box 10 was on the list. The tracking showed 8x8x8 and 1.7 lbs


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is box #10 in case anyone was wondering, I forgot to mention that before and I looked back and it doesn't look like box 10 was on the list. The tracking showed 8x8x8 and 1.7 lbs


 If anything, it might be #8. Did it come with the brow gel as well? Your box is basically identical to mine besides the pebble earrings (mine were the yellow ones).


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anything, it might be #8. Did it come with the brow gel as well? Your box is basically identical to mine besides the pebble earrings (mine were the yellow ones).


 Nope no brow gel, the invoice said VIPKIT10, sounds like it's identical to #8 except no brow gel for me, which is fine by me. Did you contact them about a free summer box?


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put one of the gross earring on eBay too and it's selling for almost $10 and the listing still has a couple more days to go. At least I can get something good out of this disappointing box.


I've never sold on ebay but that's an idea...


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 2, 2013)

I still have no tracking number at this point I would rather get a refund


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have no tracking number at this point I would rather get a refund







My reward to myself is more of a punishment..I'd rather take my $ and buy some shoes or treat myself to a nice lunch.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2013)

Call me crazy but I just tried that Per-fekt brow gel sample for the first time and not only it wasn't dried out but the color fits me perfectly @[email protected]

At least there's something positive about this box, now I'll buy more of this gel and in this same Caramel color.


----------



## Eleda (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call me crazy but I just tried that Per-fekt brow gel sample for the first time and not only it wasn't dried out but the color fits me perfectly @[email protected]
> 
> At least there's something positive about this box, now I'll buy more of this gel and in this same Caramel color.


 well now I want one, too, lol. I was so excited about this box, I think I wasted all my excitement quota for the month and now I am kinda, eh popsugar is processing eh..whatevs


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in love with my Moroccan oil. It makes my hair happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 2, 2013)

Grrr...got box 8. Not that I was really expecting anything different, but I was hoping. Below is a pic. Posting because I haven't seen this god-awful ring yet. My youngest is modeling it, only because it's so small, that it will fit no one else in the house.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 2, 2013)

That looks like a robot finger.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 2, 2013)

Hahaha, sorry, but that ring is really bad. I am trying to think of an occasion where a normal person would wear it, and I can't. I still would like the Zoya polish ($8) and a lot of people like the oil ($49). I still think the biggest mistake was the emphasis on jewelry and previewing really awesome boxes to bloggers. It really inflated expectations.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2013)

Too many variations mean unhappy subscribers! When will they learn?


----------



## alovestory (Apr 2, 2013)

Did you check it out in natural light? The brow gel is metallic.


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too many variations mean unhappy subscribers! When will they learn?


 Definitely, they're clearly smart guys, but chose to cheapen out with the inaugural box. They could have their subscribers' expectations met easily by getting them pumped up for their summer and subsequent boxes. The boxes sent the boxes all showed identical items, with no indication that there would be variations in this first box, the quiz we took after we order would "customize our future boxes".

High moral, positive publicity and potentially giving PSMH a run for their money. 

Clearly there's some flawed logic:

3 bonus (BL, Go Smile, Josie) != (doesn't equal) 1 JM (Best case scenario unless you also ended up with &gt;1 JM)

2 bonus (2 of the above) != (1, 2 JM)

1 bonus (any of the above) != (1,2 JM)

lastly the kicker,

0 bonus != (2 or 3 JM and brow gel!)

Now many of us are probably going in with a shadow of a doubt that they might not make it after the summer. Not only that, because they also oversee all the Mint-variants.... it completely turned me off as a potential customer because I do feel like they sent leftovers.

I also recalled that they would focus on trendy full-sized items.. A mini lipgloss and a dried out sample brow gel? C'mon now, I'm sure they probably removed that from their website.

On a more interesting note, it appears Franke uploaded a video of herself as she opened her FFF box. It's on FB, just turn down the volume if you have headphones on like me.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know how they came up with the idea to tier the boxes so subbies either get 3, 2, 1, or none of the "bonuses". The obvious thing to do would have been to give each box one of the items so that's the variation but all the boxes are comparable. Then send out different boxes to the bloggers so people would know what the variations would be. Did they think people wouldn't care that they got boxes that were nowhere near the value of advertised boxes or that they wouldn't communicate online? I think whoever came up with the brilliant system of how they allotted products to boxes should be removed from that job, they cost the company a lot of money and customer dissatisfaction.


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know how they came up with the idea to tier the boxes so subbies either get 3, 2, 1, or none of the "bonuses". The obvious thing to do would have been to give each box one of the items so that's the variation but all the boxes are comparable. Then send out different boxes to the bloggers so people would know what the variations would be. Did they think people wouldn't care that they got boxes that were nowhere near the value of advertised boxes or that they wouldn't communicate online? I think whoever came up with the brilliant system of how they allotted products to boxes should be removed from that job, they cost the company a lot of money and customer dissatisfaction.


 I have to agree, but perhaps reprimanded. Losing a job seems like a harsh punishment, and it likely came from the top of their crop (higher ups).


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe I'm a little harsh, but they really messed this one up.


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe I'm a little harsh, but they really messed this one up.


 No doubt, I felt the video they shared about Franke's box rubbed in more salt. 

Edit: I take it back that it might not be her's, but similar feelings still rose because FFF/she shared it.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Apr 3, 2013)

I sent an email yesterday just cause I wanted to see if they would honor me a free June box. I was disappointed that I didn't get a butter London or go smile but I did get the Josie maran. Leslie replied back offering a free June box. 

Ladies who are getting only $25 off, how are you wording your emails and what boxes did you get?


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Apr 3, 2013)

I sent an email yesterday just cause I wanted to see if they would honor me a free June box. I was disappointed that I didn't get a butter London or go smile but I did get the Josie maran. Leslie replied back offering a free June box. 

Ladies who are getting only $25 off, how are you wording your emails and what boxes did you get?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent an email yesterday just cause I wanted to see if they would honor me a free June box. I was disappointed that I didn't get a butter London or go smile but I did get the Josie maran. Leslie replied back offering a free June box.
> 
> Ladies who are getting only $25 off, how are you wording your emails and what boxes did you get?


 I got a free box and was missing the same two items as you, but it seems to me that the ladies missing only one bonus item are the ones getting the $25 off.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 3, 2013)

I finally got a tracking number last night at 3 am! My box was back ordered, placed my order on the 10th. Sucks because I still have to wait a week to get it, wish they would have done faster shipping but at least I got a tracking. My box weight is 1.9


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got a tracking number last night at 3 am!
> 
> My box was back ordered, placed my order on the 10th.
> ...


 I still have no tracking emailed them and no reply


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have no tracking emailed them and no reply


 I am sorry, I got super lucky compared to a lot of gals on here saying that they waited forever to get a response.

I emailed them it kinda late actually maybe around 9 PM-ish and they replied maybe 45 minutes after that. Then I replied back saying that I didn't mind that it was back ordered but I just wanted to make sure I was getting a box. They replied about 5 minutes after that...it felt like they were online at the moment maybe thats why I got such a fast response. 

I have feeling my box has like 5 ugly pieces of jewelry coming. I do love Jewelmint (I have been a huge fan) but the pieces they are sending are just ugly. I own about 10 pieces of Jewelmint and love all of them.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sorry, I got super lucky compared to a lot of gals on here saying that they waited forever to get a response.
> 
> ...


 At this point I don't think I want the box anymore we shall see if I can cancel when they reply.

I have a feeling you might be getting the blogger box just because I'm sure they don't want to give more Summer boxes for free. Maybe that's why they were on backorder so they could get the items they ran out of. I hope you get an awesome box




 maybe extra goodies and if it is Jewelmint maybe a gift card or voucher. Lets hope


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this point I don't think I want the box anymore we shall see if I can cancel when they reply.
> 
> ...


 I felt like that too but that oil I really want it. And I live in a very small town and there really aren't a lot places to get products like that here. But hopefully they will reply soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I wish hopefully it will be the box that we all sign up for. I am just waiting for this box and canceling its too much money to play with specially not knowing what might be in a box. But if you are right then hopefully everyones box that was backordered will be the bloggers box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stonerose (Apr 3, 2013)

I just need to say that I have been looking at people pics all over social media and noticed that some people got on jewelmint ring that really belongs in a set or a trio. One example is I saw someone got this ring



and when I ordered it from Jewelmint I got this



I love jewelmint. Most of the jewelry I own and wear most is from there but every disappointing to see people not getting the full set.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 3, 2013)

Finally got my tracking today. Estimated delivery 4/10 and 1.9 lbs, sounds like a jewelmint heavy box.


----------



## SenoraJewell (Apr 3, 2013)

This appears to be a breach of the implied warranty of merchantability.  Meaning that they can't advertise for one thing and then sell you another.  Seriously breaking apart jewelry sets is really a false representation on the part of FFF - shame on them!  I truly hope they get it together.  This is a disaster.  I'm still waiting for a tracking number.  At this point, if I get a box it will be a miracle.


----------



## wurly (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all,

If anyone wants in on the big email to FFF, please send a PM to me today. Look at post #720, on page 24 of this forum for the information I need. I'm sorry I haven't kept up on this, been swamped at work. I think most of us should have received our boxes by now. Thanks!


----------



## AMaas (Apr 3, 2013)

If the



> I have to agree, but perhaps reprimanded. Losing a job seems like a harsh punishment, and it likely came from the top of their crop (higher ups).


 If they truly have tried to set up a "tiered" approach, then I wonder if those who have complained about their boxes this time should be prepped to receive the lowest tier for Summer. Can't imagine they would give out so many of the best boxes for free!


----------



## wurly (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I've PM'ed everyone I've added to the list. I'm sending the list off now. If anyone else wants to be included on the list, PM me with your information. I am concerned that they are no longer honoring their offer to send the supplemental items that were missing from their boxes vs. the blogger's boxes. I think they are offering $25 off the next box instead, for subscribers who are missing only 1 of the 3 items (not considering the JM item). For subscribers missing 2-3 of the items, I think they're offering next season's box free. so please let me know if you want the $25 off, or next box free. Thanks!


----------



## wurly (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I've sent the email to Danny at FFF with your names and email addresses, as well as what you're asking for. I asked Danny to respond to each of you directly. You should have received a PM from me in response to your PM's. Please PM me if you think I've missed anything. Thanks!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 3, 2013)

@Wurly could you post their response? I have not got my box, finally got tracking today, a lot of people have not received their boxes yet.


----------



## Glossygirl (Apr 3, 2013)

I would like to see their response also. I have not gotten my box yet but they told me that I'm getting boxs #8, the one with no Josie, no butter london and no go smile. I received my tracking info already and the box was suppose to be delivered last Friday and updated to Saturday. But the weekend came and went and still have not received the box. I called Fedex and they said the local post office can take several days to sort the packages and deliver them and I should be patient and it will get delivered to me eventually.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 3, 2013)

I received an offer for a free box but if they offer to send supplements please let us know, I still want that Go Smile!


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 3, 2013)

I ordered on the 18th and still have zero tracking information.. I e-mailed them on the 31st asking about it, they replied early in the day on the 1st that my box was backordered and that they would be sending me tracking the next day (the 2nd). It's now the 3rd and I have yet to hear a peep from them. I just emailed them asking to just cancel my order. I doubt they will, but this is just so absurd. I hate having to email a company to find out where the stuff I PAID FOR is. I would rather have had them email me in the first place saying that my order was backordered than having to have to ask them what was going on. UGH.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered on the 18th and still have zero tracking information.. I e-mailed them on the 31st asking about it, they replied early in the day on the 1st that my box was backordered and that they would be sending me tracking the next day (the 2nd). It's now the 3rd and I have yet to hear a peep from them. I just emailed them asking to just cancel my order. I doubt they will, but this is just so absurd. I hate having to email a company to find out where the stuff I PAID FOR is. I would rather have had them email me in the first place saying that my order was backordered than having to have to ask them what was going on. UGH.


 Same here and I haven't heard back from them. At this point I just want my money back.


----------



## wurly (Apr 3, 2013)

I received a response from FFF. It's #680, and I will let you know when I receive a substantive response. 

Here is the email response I received.

We've received your request (#680) and will get back to you as soon as possible. Thanks for reaching out!

To add additional comments, reply to this email or click the link below:
https://fabfitfun.zendesk.com/tickets/680


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 3, 2013)

> I ordered on the 18th and still have zero tracking information.. I e-mailed them on the 31st asking about it, they replied early in the day on the 1st that my box was backordered and that they would be sending me tracking the next day (the 2nd). It's now the 3rd and I have yet to hear a peep from them. I just emailed them asking to just cancel my order. I doubt they will, but this is just so absurd. I hate having to email a company to find out where the stuff I PAID FOR is. I would rather have had them email me in the first place saying that my order was backordered than having to have to ask them what was going on. UGH.


 I totally agree. I ordered the same the day as you and emailed a week ago with no response. I plan to email again tonight. I do not wish to do business with a company that does not have the decency to let me know what is going on and I have to resort to online forums and stalking their Facebook page to find answers. The very least they should have done was to send out a mass email to update those who did not receive any tracking on the boxes yet. I barely want this box anymore let alone having to sticking around till summer for a free box if I am even offered one.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 3, 2013)

Just got a tracking # my box shipped today and weighs 2.1lbs....


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a response from FFF. It's #680, and I will let you know when I receive a substantive response.
> 
> ...


 Aww darn, I should have added my name to your list. Thanks for sending it out on our behalf!


----------



## wurly (Apr 3, 2013)

send it to me now. I'll send another email in a few days. look at post #720 on page 24 of this forum for the info I need.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 3, 2013)

Did anyone get a box that weighed 2.1lbs?


----------



## OiiO (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's my box #5 and swatches of Zoya, Jouer and JM.

As you can see, Jouer is super sheer, it's pretty much nude.


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 3, 2013)

The polish really works with your skin tone! Looks great


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 3, 2013)

I love the color of the JM!  It's so pretty on you.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box #5 and swatches of Zoya, Jouer and JM.
> 
> As you can see, Jouer is super sheer, it's pretty much nude.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The polish really works with your skin tone! Looks great


 Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the color of the JM!  It's so pretty on you.

 
Thank you, girls!

I'm feeling better about this box, but still glad I cancelled.


----------



## ricarlav (Apr 4, 2013)

After weeks of emails, I FINALLY got my tracking this morning. It's 1.9lbs and 8x8x8 in. Isn't that the dimensions and weight of the blogger box? My box is due on Saturday but I'll be out of town, so I won't know until Sunday what I got.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After weeks of emails, I FINALLY got my tracking this morning. It's 1.9lbs and 8x8x8 in. Isn't that the dimensions and weight of the blogger box? My box is due on Saturday but I'll be out of town, so I won't know until Sunday what I got.


 I also just got my tracking number and my box says 1.9lbs 8x8x8 in. I hope its the blogger box. I won't receive mine until 04/10


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 4, 2013)

I got my tracking at 2 this morning.  After I emailed expressing my disappointment with having to search on line for answers.  They did respond within 2.5 hours of my email.  With was after midnight East coast time, so I commend them for working after 9pm West coast time.  They also apologized for their lack of correspondence.  My box is showing up 1.9 lbs as well.

edited to add my ETA is the 10th as well..boo but fingers crossed its the bloggers box!


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my tracking at 2 this morning.  After I emailed expressing my disappointment with having to search on line for answers.  They did respond within 2.5 hours of my email.  With was after midnight East coast time, so I commend them for working after 9pm West coast time.  They also apologized for their lack of correspondence.  My box is showing up 1.9 lbs as well.
> 
> edited to add my ETA is the 10th as well..boo but fingers crossed its the bloggers box!


 It sounds like the boxes that are being sent out are the blogger boxes. I hope so and it would be a smart move on their part that way they don't have to give out more free summer boxes.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 4, 2013)

> I also just got my tracking number and my box says 1.9lbs 8x8x8 in. I hope its the blogger box. I won't receive mine until 04/10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That was my shipping dimensions too, and unfortunately I ended up with box 8.


----------



## ricarlav (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was my shipping dimensions too, and unfortunately I ended up with box 8.


 On that list of what each box had in it, box 8 was [SIZE=12pt]Box 8 *(*[/SIZE]*8x8x8, 1.7 lbs)*. I'm really hoping for the blogger box. I've been waiting a month for tracking and I don't want to fight customer service about canceling or getting a discounted or free box.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On that list of what each box had in it, box 8 was [SIZE=12pt]Box 8 *(*[/SIZE]*8x8x8, 1.7 lbs)*. I'm really hoping for the blogger box. I've been waiting a month for tracking and I don't want to fight customer service about canceling or getting a discounted or free box.


 Same here and it would suck that the box was back ordered only to receive Junkmint


----------



## isaboo (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call me crazy but I just tried that Per-fekt brow gel sample for the first time and not only it wasn't dried out but the color fits me perfectly @[email protected]
> 
> At least there's something positive about this box, now I'll buy more of this gel and in this same Caramel color.


It worked great for me too!  I have very dark hair though.  I didn't see any glitter in it and i swatched it on my hand and looked at it under every possible light.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

wow that's an amazing box! what's in the little baggies if you don't mind me asking? and how much is this sub? Curious XD


----------



## OiiO (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow that's an amazing box! what's in the little baggies if you don't mind me asking? and how much is this sub? Curious XD


 2-year-old Jewelmint pieces. The box is called FabFitFun VIP Box and it's $49.99/season.

You can check out my negative review in my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 2-year-old Jewelmint pieces. The box is called FabFitFun VIP Box and it's $49.99/season.
> ...


 :S not so liking the box then anymore, will check it out for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zandalee (Apr 4, 2013)

WOW!  Thanks Wurly!  I've already received a response back from them.  (Note:  I received box 7)






*FFF Customer Care* (FabFitFun)

Apr 04 12:45 (MDT)

Hi Julie,

I wanted to reach out today to say that we're sorry you were disappointed with what came in your box. We know this is supposed to be a delightful experience for you and feel terrible that you didn't get what you were expecting out of it.

We'd love to keep you as a FabFitFun VIP member and want to offer you your next box free. Would that work for you?

Regards,
Vanessa


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm finally getting my box this weekend. It was, for whatever reason, shipped to my billing address but delivered a few weeks ago. I'm not even looking forward to opening it though. I hope it's the right box, because I'm not interested in getting a free box. I'd really just rather have my money back. None of these JM items appeal to me at all. I wish I had waited a few seasons before signing up for this box.


----------



## Lindalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Wurly thank you for helping everyone, I'm getting a free summer box!


----------



## wurly (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

This is the response I received today. If anyone wants me to send their stuff in to try to get next season's box free, please PM me with your 1) subscription name, 2) subscription email, 3) box #. They are also offering $25 off next season's box as an alternative, but I suggest you ask for the free box first. Please PM me asap, so I can get everyone's info to them asap. Also, if you have received a satisfactory resolution, please share as well. If you have been contacted by FFF and are still not satisfied, please PM me and provide an explanation so that I can try to negotiate on your behalf. 

*FFF Customer Care* (FabFitFun)

Apr 04 14:47 (MDT)

Hi Rachel,

I wanted to let you know that from the list you provided, we have contacted all of the subscribers directly about their boxes, and have already accommodated several of these subscribers.

Thank you for reaching out, and for your helpful feedback. Please let us know if you have any further questions.

Thank you! Vanessa

Many of you have sent me such nice comments. I want to tell everyone that I decided to contact FFF because of all of your comments, your very descriptive comments. Because of all of the information you provided, I had so much to say to FFF when I called them. They took us seriously because you were all willing to share your comments, your extremely honest and funny comments. Together, we were able to reach some sort of compromise and resolution. Thank you all for your input, and your great comments. We did this all together.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine is about a state away from me hopefully it will be here by Wednesday. 

I am excited but I don't want to get too excited.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 6, 2013)

Is this box anyone else's first time using moroccan oil treatment? It's amazing! Can't believe what I've been missing.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is this box anyone else's first time using moroccan oil treatment? It's amazing! Can't believe what I've been missing.


 It's my first time using it. Absolutely love it and wish I had known about it sooner.


----------



## SenoraJewell (Apr 7, 2013)

Got my box several days earlier than expected.  Received the Moroccan oil, 2 zoya polishes (Kimber &amp; Jacqueline), the lip stain, Jouer lip gloss, a Think Thin bar, and two Jewel Mint pieces: a pair of earrings and a rhinestone collar necklace.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 7, 2013)

> Got my box several days earlier than expected. Â Received the Moroccan oil, 2 zoya polishes (Kimber &amp; Jacqueline), the lip stain, Jouer lip gloss, a Think Thin bar, and two Jewel Mint pieces: a pair of earrings and a rhinestone collar necklace.


 I wonder if this is what they're doing for all the back ordered boxes. Still not as good as the blogger boxes.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 7, 2013)

Also Zoya Kimber is from the Surf Collection 2012, it's over a year old.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoraJewell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box several days earlier than expected.  Received the Moroccan oil, 2 zoya polishes (Kimber &amp; Jacqueline), the lip stain, Jouer lip gloss, a Think Thin bar, and two Jewel Mint pieces: a pair of earrings and a rhinestone collar necklace.


 Wait...you didn't receive the Zoya in FabFitFun color?


----------



## mckondik (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is this box anyone else's first time using moroccan oil treatment? It's amazing! Can't believe what I've been missing.


  I'm loving it!  I'd always had small vials as samples so never really used enough to notice the difference. Now with the full size bottle I'm using enough throughout my hair and my hair feels so silky and healthy!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 7, 2013)

You all make me want to try the Moroccan Oil Treatment now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ricarlav (Apr 7, 2013)

I got box 12. Same dimensions and weight as the blogger box with hideous junk mint, the Josie Maran, Zoya in Lara, and Butter London in Jaffa in addition to the Think Thin, Jouer, and Moroccan Oil. I'm bummed about my Zoya color but don't think it's worth complaining.




[/img][/img]


----------



## ricarlav (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is my junk mint


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 7, 2013)

I wonder if they are trying to make the boxes slightly better to avoid comping more summer boxes. It's still not as good, I'd rather have the Go Smile instead of 2x junkmint.


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 7, 2013)

> I wonder if they are trying to make the boxes slightly better to avoid comping more summer boxes. It's still not as good, I'd rather have the Go Smile instead of 2x junkmint.


 I agree they are probably making the boxes "better" to avoid gifting the next box free, but it also sounds like they've run out of things in the blogger box. (As well as some of the more hideous jewelry since we're now seeing pieces we haven't before.) IMHO -They waaaay oversold their inaugural box. They underestimated how many boxes they needed and are scrambling to fill orders - or maybe they were always scrambling. They took people's money knowing they couldn't give them what they promised, and then were reluctant to own up to their shady business practice until forced to do so. I got the blogger box, but I'm canceling. Not a business I want to do business with. I know we all make mistakes, but the shady stuff after the mistake is what bothers me the most.


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Here is my junk mint https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/186768/width/200/height/400[/img


 I actually really like the design of the necklace. It's one of the few pieces I think I might wear. Is it uglier in person? I got the star necklace and people here have said it's cute, but I find it kind of tacky, personally. (Sorry! Just personal taste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Eleda (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got box 12. Same dimensions and weight as the blogger box with hideous junk mint, the Josie Maran, Zoya in Lara, and Butter London in Jaffa in addition to the Think Thin, Jouer, and Moroccan Oil. I'm bummed about my Zoya color but don't think it's worth complaining.


 


> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is my junk mint


 Love the necklace. I thought there were only 10 variations? Is this a new one? I also like the earrings.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 7, 2013)

The past two boxes posted in this thread are different than the original batch of boxes. Like I said, I think they are slightly modifying them to avoid comping summer boxes. As sj52000 suggested, they probably oversold the box, which would explain the backorder and different nail polish and junkmint in newer boxes. My box has not arrived,but if it does not contain a bL, GS,and Josie Maran I will be contacting them to express my dissatisfaction.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 7, 2013)

Zoya Lara is also from Summer 2012.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The past two boxes posted in this thread are different than the original batch of boxes. Like I said, I think they are slightly modifying them to avoid comping summer boxes. As sj52000 suggested, they probably oversold the box, which would explain the backorder and different nail polish and junkmint in newer boxes. My box has not arrived,but if it does not contain a bL, GS,and Josie Maran I will be contacting them to express my dissatisfaction.


 I haven't received mine as well, and I really do believe they oversold this box. They took order up to 15th or 19th? A day before they were suppose to start "shipping" boxes out. 

It kinda feels like they are just making up boxes now, throw this and that and make up for the fact that it is not the "bloggers" box. I just think its funny that the Zoya in "Fabfitfun" is not even making it into these boxes. They ran out of their "exclusive" color


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 7, 2013)

I love that jewelmint collar necklace. I'm jealous.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 7, 2013)

I haven't received my box yet should be here tomorrow I'm scared to open the box. I have a feeling ill be very disappointed


----------



## catipa (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is this box anyone else's first time using moroccan oil treatment? It's amazing! Can't believe what I've been missing.


Yes, me too.  I am hooked!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 8, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is this box anyone else's first time using moroccan oil treatment? It's amazing! Can't believe what I've been missing.


It's my first time too and I LOVE it. I never wanted to try it because I have oily hair, so I don't even bother trying anything with oil in my hair, but Moroccan oil is like hair heaven.


----------



## feemia (Apr 8, 2013)

It actually contains very little oil.  It's a standard silicone serum, with a small amount of argan oil so that they can inflate the price.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 8, 2013)

Well if it was pure argan oil it would be much more expensive, and heavier. I was using josie Maran's hair serum before this, it made my hair greasy with even a tiny amount, so this stuff is perfect as it lightens the actual oil and makes it easier to disperse.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It actually contains *very little oil*.  It's a standard silicone serum, with a small amount of argan oil so that they can inflate the price.


 That's why I just sold mine, because I prefer higher concentration of actual oils.

With the money I got for Moroccanoil I can get myself a nice small bottle of pure argan oil.


----------



## SenoraJewell (Apr 8, 2013)

I received the same jewelry as ricarlav (rhinestone collar and 4-bead gold earrings) and my box was also numbered 12.  The only difference were the nail polishes - I received the two Zoya polishes instead of the one Zoya and Butter London.  I think the collar looks a little cheap, but it may grow on me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 8, 2013)

After using things for a while:

My defective jewelmint earrings are in the trash, I put the bracelet up for later wear.

I LOVE the Josie stain, so pretty.

I also love the Zoya, I love pink so it's great for spring and summer for me.

The Perfekt gel, I tried, but it just made my brows look dirty...I just don't think it's for me.

I like the Moroccanoil! It is nice and light and does leave my hair silky. I'm glad I got to try it! I don't think I'd buy it full price, but I do like it.

So now that the irritation has faded, I am pretty happy with the items I did receive, though still really sad not to get to try the Butter London. I do plan to give them a fair chance with the summer box, which I'll be getting free.


----------



## ricarlav (Apr 8, 2013)

So I opened my Josie Maran lip stain this morning super excited to wear it and it seemed as if it had been previously opened and used. The marker part was totally dried out, so I decided to send FFF an email letting them know, and to express that it wasn't cool to receive Zoya and Butter London from a year ago when we were all supposed to get the special FFF color. I wasn't expecting anything from them, but they offered me my next box free when I asked to cancel. They're getting one more chance out of me and if this next box isn't better I'm cancelling.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that jewelmint collar necklace. I'm jealous.


 Me too! I've been wanting a statement necklace like that.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I've been wanting a statement necklace like that.


I really want a necklace like that too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They have one on sale online at Forever21 so I may buy it there.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really want a necklace like that too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They have one on sale online at Forever21 so I may buy it there.


 I don't have a forever21 in my city :/


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have a forever21 in my city :/


Yea I have two in opposite directions 30 minutes away from my house.  But, I usually just buy things online since the mall is too hard on my bank account.


----------



## shy32 (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything lately about those "other" bonuses? Shoes,ipad mini, etc.?


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 9, 2013)

My box has yet to be delivered but were the boxes delivered by Fedex or where they delivered by USPS?


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 9, 2013)

> My box has yet to be delivered but were the boxes delivered by Fedex or where they delivered by USPS?


 I just received mine and it was delivered by USPS I received box 12


----------



## wurly (Apr 9, 2013)

They're delivered by smartpost, which is this terrible hybrid of the slowest possible fedex box, sent to some remote post office, then it goes through the mail system to be delivered by your mail carrier. It's slower than fedex and post office. It's on it's own little tour of the US. It usually takes close to 2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 9, 2013)

I just got my box and was surprised it contained the GS, bL, and Josie. I also got two pairs of earrings, but do not have pierced ears. My Zoya is in Kimber (last summer) and my bL is in Muggins which looks like a lavender-gray, I'll have to see if it's from a past season. I plan to let them know I don't like the ugly earrings. I'm probably not going to stick around for summer, unless they reveal a high value guaranteed item like the Moroccanoil. I don't think I'd be willing to risk the $50 on this company. It's too bad bc I would have been thrilled to get this box had they just sent everyone the boxes they advertised to begin with.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 9, 2013)

Is it weird I don't feel happy to get a high value box? It's like I feel the disappointment of everyone who got a low value box and wasn't even excited to get mine even though it had all 3 "bonus items". I know a lot of people are keeping the sub for a free summer box, but is anyone who will be paying for it planning to stay subbed? I guess I'll just wait to see if something amazing and worth the $50 is revealed and promised in every box. I'd do another season for a Moroccanoil masque, but I doubt they would feature the brand again as the main item.


----------



## wurly (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I've sent a follow-up email (duplicate actually) of anyone who contacted me recently about their boxes. I haven't heard back from FFF except for the courtesy reply with the problem ticket # (847) for this one. They are supposed to contact you all directly. If you are having a problem with this, please PM me with your issues and I'll follow up again. Thanks.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally received my box today..honestly I would have been okay with it compared to the others that have been sent out.. Even though I got 2 pieces of Junkmint instead of the Gosmile.  I got the collar necklace (missing a rhinestone) and the 4 colored drop earrings.  Despite the ugly earrings, it's the missing rhinestone on the necklace that bothers me most bc I know they aren't sending replacements and I won't wear it knowing it's missing a stone, even though you can't tell at first glance.














I received Zoya Rory and Rosie Lee in Butter London.   Would prefer a non-glitter polish to test Butter London's formula, but it's a nice color.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 9, 2013)

So I got my box today! Super excited and was surprised that it was in my mailbox.

This is what I got since I haven't seen anyone with these colors:

Zoya in Neely

Butter London in Blagger (disappointed because I really do not like blue shades)

Two pieces of jewelry which were these dangly flower earrings (very sparkly but they look like kids should be wearing them)

And then those long earrings with the different stones that I have seen other people post on here.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 9, 2013)

I know why I'm bothered, I have box sympathy. It's like the opposite of box envy


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 9, 2013)

BL Muggins, Rosie Lee and Blagger have all been out for a few years at least. While I love BL polish and wouldn't mind getting any of them, it still isn't the most current as they advertised.


----------



## Eleda (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're delivered by smartpost, which is this terrible hybrid of the slowest possible fedex box, sent to some remote post office, then it goes through the mail system to be delivered by your mail carrier. It's slower than fedex and post office. It's on it's own little tour of the US. It usually takes close to 2 weeks to arrive.


 love the sarcasm! really, im in WI, so it once got here to NB hub, then got back to Chicago - WHY? - then back to WI....


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Is it weird I don't feel happy to get a high value box? It's like I feel the disappointment of everyone who got a low value box and wasn't even excited to get mine even though it had all 3 "bonus items". I know a lot of people are keeping the sub for a free summer box, but is anyone who will be paying for it planning to stay subbed? I guess I'll just wait to see if something amazing and worth the $50 is revealed and promised in every box. I'd do another season for a Moroccanoil masque, but I doubt they would feature the brand again as the main item.


 I got the blogger box, and I canceled yesterday. In part due to box sympathy, as you coined it, and part due to losing faith in the company. After they agreed to give free boxes to people who got shafted I thought I would stay, but now they continue to send out bad boxes and comp the next box. That's a very poor business plan. I emailed and told them I couldn't tell if this was bad execution or a bad business, and until I decide, I wanted to cancel.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 9, 2013)

I seemed to have dodged a bullet skipping this sub. But after hearing about the morrocan oil it, this product has peeked my interest. Does any know if it is anything like marrakesh oil? I use that and sounds around the same price point.


----------



## crburros (Apr 9, 2013)

What is the shade of Josie lip stain?


----------



## OiiO (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What is the shade of Josie lip stain?


 Waltz


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 9, 2013)

I received BL Wallis, which is hideous. I got some nasty ring and weird earrings from Junkmint, which I threw away immediately. They were so flimsy and I would feel bad giving them to anyone. I was hoping for the JM stain, but nothing here for me. I did get the GoSmile pen, which I guess I will try out. Overall, I am disappointed in the contents and think I may just cancel. Had I known about box variations, I probably would have stuck with them, but this poor company practice is just not okay with me and I don't think I want to continue to give my money to a company that continues to send out disappointments. I'd rather buy 1 or 2 things for $50 that I know I want.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally received my box today..honestly I would have been okay with it compared to the others that have been sent out.. Even though I got 2 pieces of Junkmint instead of the Gosmile.  I got the collar necklace (missing a rhinestone) and the 4 colored drop earrings.  Despite the ugly earrings, it's the missing rhinestone on the necklace that bothers me most bc I know they aren't sending replacements and I won't wear it knowing it's missing a stone, even though you can't tell at first glance.
> 
> ...


 This is the same box I received. Same problem with the necklace. Did you write them about it?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 10, 2013)

> This is the same box I received. Same problem with the necklace. Did you write them about it?


 Not yet but I plan to this afternoon. I know they won't comp a box for this and I don't want one. I just want a replacement so I can canx and move on. Someone on Facebook had a problem with broken jewelry and said that she was only offered $10 WTF..I told her she should I ask for a replacement but I don't know what happened after that.


----------



## ricarlav (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the same box I received. Same problem with the necklace. Did you write them about it?


 I would have loved to get that color of butter london!


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not yet but I plan to this afternoon. I know they won't comp a box for this and I don't want one. I just want a replacement so I can canx and move on. Someone on Facebook had a problem with broken jewelry and said that she was only offered $10 WTF..I told her she should I ask for a replacement but I don't know what happened after that.


 I agree I don't want a free box. I would love a replacement but it doesn't sound like they are sending out replacements. I will email them shortly will let you know what happens.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would have loved to get that color of butter london!


 It is a pretty color. I really like it. The box wasn't bad only problem was the necklace.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 10, 2013)

> So I got my box today! Super excited and was surprised that it was in my mailbox. This is what I got since I haven't seen anyone with these colors: Zoya in Neely Butter London in Blagger (disappointed because I really do not like blue shades) Two pieces of jewelry which were these dangly flower earrings (very sparkly but they look like kids should be wearing them) And then those long earrings with the different stones that I have seen other people post on here.


 I actually really like that Butter London color. I got Wallis (if I'm remembering the name correctly) the gold/green color. I'd be up for a trade if you like my color better.


----------



## isaboo (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm also disappointed to hear that even after all of the uproar, they are still sending Jewelmint rejects, some of which is damaged.  I really don't understand!    It's almost like they are doing an experiment to see how much they can get away with .   It's really left me with a very, very bad impression.  There should not be more than one piece of jewelmint in any of the boxes, IMHO.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm really digging the Jouer Lip Gloss. Anyone know of any good deals on it right now?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Apr 10, 2013)

> Not yet but I plan to this afternoon. I know they won't comp a box for this and I don't want one. I just want a replacement so I can canx and move on. Someone on Facebook had a problem with broken jewelry and said that she was only offered $10 WTF..I told her she should I ask for a replacement but I don't know what happened after that.


 I was one of the very lucky few who got the blogger box, but my necklace was broken. I emailed and asked for a replacement, but they said they didn't have any extra but would I accept $25 off my next box? I don't feel like I would purchase this box for $50 and am glad I used a discount code, but I can almost certainly find enough awesome stuff in the next box for it to be worth $25. Will I continue beyond the next half price box? They will have to really wow me, but if I believe it will be fab and fun I might. ETA: I love the JM lip stain. I had never worn anything by JM or even a lip stain before, but I really like this. I also love the Joeur. It fits nicely in my wristlet. I just can't convince myself to try the Wallis and may just put it up for trade. I have way too much polish already that I don't wear. The Think Thin was disgusting to me. I haven't tried the GoSmile yet, but am looking forward to it. I was going to give the Morrocan Oil away as I have lots of very fine, heavy, straight hair, and I can't imagine it would do anything more than weigh it down further, but I keep seeing so many raves I am considering trying it. If I hadn't gotten the bloggers box, this would have been a bust.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 10, 2013)

> I was one of the very lucky few who got the blogger box, but my necklace was broken. I emailed and asked for a replacement, but they said they didn't have any extra but would I accept $25 off my next box? I don't feel like I would purchase this box for $50 and am glad I used a discount code, but I can almost certainly find enough awesome stuff in the next box for it to be worth $25. Will I continue beyond the next half price box? They will have to really wow me, but if I believe it will be fab and fun I might. ETA: I love the JM lip stain. I had never worn anything by JM or even a lip stain before, but I really like this. I also love the Joeur. It fits nicely in my wristlet. I just can't convince myself to try the Wallis and may just put it up for trade. I have way too much polish already that I don't wear. The Think Thin was disgusting to me. I haven't tried the GoSmile yet, but am looking forward to it. I was going to give the Morrocan Oil away as I have lots of very fine, heavy, straight hair, and I can't imagine it would do anything more than weigh it down further, but I keep seeing so many raves I am considering trying it. If I hadn't gotten the bloggers box, this would have been a bust.


 I also received the so called blogger box, so I am happy with the contents. I felt the same way as you about the Moroccanoil. I too have fine oily hair but I love it. I only use one pump and mostly aply it to the strand and ends leaving the very last bit for my roots. I also find that it helps dry my hair quicker. I think u should use it at least once and shee how it goes for you. Regarding wallis, I was not too excited about the color because its not a color I would try, but I actually just tried it out and I kind of like it. Here's how it looks


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also received the so called blogger box, so I am happy with the contents. I felt the same way as you about the Moroccanoil. I too have fine oily hair but I love it. I only use one pump and mostly aply it to the strand and ends leaving the very last bit for my roots. I also find that it helps dry my hair quicker. I think u should use it at least once and shee how it goes for you. Regarding wallis, I was not too excited about the color because its not a color I would try, but I actually just tried it out and I kind of like it. Here's how it looks


 I have Wallis and I actually love it. I think its so unique and whenever I wear it I get tons of compliments.. I just got my box today and I got Muggins, which is a color I already have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 10, 2013)

I got the color Wallis in my Sample Society box (March) and I put the Essie Matte Top Coat over it, and it was so so so pretty.  I loved it. I don't really like it when its glossy though.


----------



## heatherdear (Apr 11, 2013)

This is my 1st post here.  Sadly, it's because of an underwhelming FFF box.  I received mine today, kit #13.





The necklace is missing a ring; 1 of the drops on the earrings is on backwards.  I'm thankful for the Josie Maran product. 

Glad to have come across this site; I'm new to subscription boxes, so y'all have given me lots of insight on this box - thanks!  Time to contact FFF.


----------



## Eleda (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heatherdear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 1st post here.  Sadly, it's because of an underwhelming FFF box.  I received mine today, kit #13.
> 
> ...


 Tha Butter London shade is so pretty!!!!!!


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 11, 2013)

> This is my 1st post here.Â  Sadly, it's because of an underwhelming FFF box.Â  I received mine today, kit #13.
> 
> The necklace is missing a ring; 1 of the drops on the earrings is on backwards.Â  I'm thankful for the Josie Maran product.Â  Glad to have come across this site; I'm new to subscription boxes, so y'all have given me lots of insight on this box - thanks!Â  Time to contact FFF.


 You got one of the good Think Thin bars! (At least I enjoyed that one when I got it from PS) can't believe they're sending out broken jewelry though. I really think I'll be canceling after my free box no matter what. Their business practices are awful!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heatherdear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 1st post here.  Sadly, it's because of an underwhelming FFF box.  I received mine today, kit #13.
> 
> ...


 I would have loved your box..if the jewelry wasn't broken that is.  How frustrating!  At least they are easy fixes..I love the necklace. I am contacting them about my missing rhinestone in m necklace..I'll update when I get an answer!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 11, 2013)

I want your butter London shade- it's so pretty!!


----------



## heatherdear (Apr 11, 2013)

The color is Muggins.  I didn't even think about trading; I ended up giving it away right after receiving it




  I'll need to remember that next time I come across something I'm not loving.

I was looking @ the necklace trying to figure out a way to pull 1 of the rings from somewhere else on it &amp; fixing it - not sure how I'll do, I'm not very handy dandy with things like that, but I'll give it a try.  

Hope the bar is tasty, it's in the purse for today's snack @ work.

I contacted FFF, waiting for a response...wonder if they'll offer me anything.  Cancelling seems the likely outcome.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 11, 2013)

> The color is Muggins.Â  I didn't even think about trading; I ended up giving it away right after receiving it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  I'll need to remember that next time I come across something I'm not loving. I was looking @ the necklace trying to figure out a way to pull 1 of the rings from somewhere else on it &amp; fixing it - not sure how I'll do, I'm not very handy dandy with things like that, but I'll give it a try. Â  Hope the bar is tasty, it's in the purse for today's snack @ work. I contacted FFF, waiting for a response...wonder if they'll offer me anything.Â  Cancelling seems the likely outcome.


 You gave that gorgeous color away?? But honestly if you go to the fabric or craft store you can purchase jump rings in the bead section if you want to fix it for a few dollars..if they don't offer that and you want to keep it!


----------



## isaboo (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm happy to report that I was also able to sell my Junkmint on ebay.  I had the plastic bead necklace and the "geometric shift" earrings.  Someone bought them for $10, so I'm happy for that!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 11, 2013)

I sold 1 of my 2 pieces of junkmint- after fees- I cleared $10- I'm relisting the 2nd piece- hopefully it sells. So far FFF cost me $30 , not bad but honestly at $30 I still don't think it was worth it. I'm not giving up hope with FFF but I'm weary.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 11, 2013)

How are you gals selling your pieces on ebay.

I have never gone to that site, bought, or sold anything on there before. 

Do people bid on your items or do they flat out buy them?

Any help would be greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 11, 2013)

> How are you gals selling your pieces on ebay. I have never gone to that site, bought, or sold anything on there before.Â  Do people bid on your items or do they flat out buy them? Any help would be greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can either have people bid on your items or you can list it at a flat buy it now price . What I did with my pieces was started the item at 9.99 - plus I charged 2.95 shipping. You'll have to create an eBay account- their site is extremely user friendly. You'll also have to set up a Paypal account and link it to your eBay account. PayPal can help you with this. eBay is great- I've bought numerous items throughout the years- warning it can become addicting!!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can either have people bid on your items or you can list it at a flat buy it now price . What I did with my pieces was started the item at 9.99 - plus I charged 2.95 shipping. You'll have to create an eBay account- their site is extremely user friendly. You'll also have to set up a Paypal account and link it to your eBay account. PayPal can help you with this. eBay is great- I've bought numerous items throughout the years- warning it can become addicting!!


 Thank you that helped a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know I was looking through the Jewelmint pieces and I was like Oh that one looks nice.

I need to remind myself that I am there to sell my pieces not buy more.


----------



## wurly (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi all, 

Just wanted to update you on what's happening with CS at FFF regarding the problem boxes. I have forwarded all of the information from those who requested me by PM to FFF. Here is a copy of our most recent correspondence. I noticed from the forum that some people have had broken jewelmint pieces. You haven't asked me to address that specifically, but I am asking them about this now. If you want me to address anything specifically with FFF, please PM me. I think their CS is getting most things done ok now. I know it's not perfect, but a great improvement over their earlier behavior. 

Hi Vanessa,

This email chain, #847 is the update to the first one. As you can see, I've numbered the documents attached, the original one, then 2, 3, 4 and 5. There should be a total of 5 documents regarding these issues. I also see that quite a few people who have received their boxes this week have issues with broken/incorrectly assembled  jewelmint pieces. How can these be resolved? Can you send them jewelmint vouchers for each problem piece? Or next box free?

Rachel 

  Date: Thu, 11 Apr 2013 19:15:35 +0000
From: [email protected]
To: 
Subject: [FabFitFun] Re: Additional problem cases (ticket #847)

##- Please type your reply above this line -##
Your request (#847) has been updated. Reply to this email or click the link below:
https://fabfitfun.zendesk.com/tickets/847




*FFF Customer Care* (FabFitFun)

Apr 11 13:15 (MDT)

Hey Rachel,

Apologies for the delay, I have been OOO. I also see that we have several email chains going, so if we could please condense everything into one email chain, that would be super helpful - just want to make sure we don't leave anyone out!

I will contact the people below asap. If you have any additional contacts, please reply to this email with the remainder.

Thanks very much!
Vanessa





*rachel*

Apr 08 19:54 (MDT)

Hi Danny,Here are some additional cases that need resolution. I haven't received a response on these, so I'm sending these to you now. Please contact them directly. Thanks.

Rachel

Attachment(s)
FabFitFun Inaugural box 2.docx
FabFitFun Inaugural box 3.docx
FabFitFun Inaugural box 4.docx
FabFitFun Inaugural box 5.docx


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to update you on what's happening with CS at FFF regarding the problem boxes. I have forwarded all of the information from those who requested me by PM to FFF. Here is a copy of our most recent correspondence. I noticed from the forum that some people have had broken jewelmint pieces. You haven't asked me to address that specifically, but I am asking them about this now. If you want me to address anything specifically with FFF, please PM me. I think their CS is getting most things done ok now. I know it's not perfect, but a great improvement over their earlier behavior.


 Thanks Wurly!  I just PM'd you my info..I wasn't sure if it was too late since we are the last ones to get the boxes..I'd love a voucher but would be just as satisfied with a replacement that is inspected before sending out!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wurly you are Amazing!! I know your an attorney- what area of law do you practice in Chicago? If I ever need an attorney in Chi- town, you'll be my first PM  ( I'm pretty sure I read somewhere over the past month that your in Chicago). So for all you Chicago ladies, refer Wurly as much as you can. It's all about referrals- speaking of referrals I'm a real estate broker in Suburbs of Detroit if anyone needs any help.


----------



## wurly (Apr 11, 2013)

This is my most recent exhange with Vanessa. Notice the continuing backpedaling... Vanessa, I appreciate your efforts, but I do not think a discount of $10 is adequate for broken or missing jewelry. After paying for the current box, subscribers should not have to pay any more for defective items. They should receive a refund on the current box, or be given a voucher to select another jewelmint item of their choice. Danny promised in his conversation with me to send people who were missing items in their boxes the missing items, or the next box free. I feel very strongly that you should remedy the problems with the current box without forcing people to continue their subscriptions. Now you are stating that there will be no effort to replace the missing or defective items, but to offer subscribers discounts on future boxes. I am very disappointed that Danny did not abide by his promise, and that Fabfitfun is not issuing refunds for missing or defective items. I urge you to reconsider this policy. I believe many subscribers will elect to terminate their subscriptions instead of continue for a discount on the next box. Please discuss this with Danny. I await your reply. Rachel On Apr 11, 2013, at 7:59 PM, "FabFitFun" wrote: ##- Please type your reply above this line -## Your request (#847) has been updated. Reply to this email or click the link below: https://fabfitfun.zendesk.com/tickets/847 FFF Customer Care (FabFitFun) Apr 11 18:59 (MDT) Hey Rachel- I think I spoke too quickly. We have been offering a $10 credit for broken jewelry, and $25 for kits 2 &amp; 3. Apologies for the confusion. Please let me know if you have any further questions. Thank you, Vanessa


----------



## heatherdear (Apr 11, 2013)

I was offered the next box free, which I've accepted.  It's most unfortunate for people not receiving refunds when they've had problematic boxes &amp; do not want to continue with the subscription.  Fingers crossed the next box will be much better.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Has anyone figured out how to login to their account yet? I wanted to check and see what credit card is saved to my account


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 12, 2013)

Giuliana Rancic was on the radio here in Chicago this morning. Gee no mention of her Fab Fit Fun box! Ok I really didn't expect it but I had to share


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 12, 2013)

> I was offered the next box free, which I've accepted.Â  It's most unfortunate for people not receiving refunds when they've had problematic boxes &amp; do not want to continue with the subscription.Â  Fingers crossed the next box will be much better. That's good..I'm glad they made it right with you..still waiting for a response for mine. We will see. S/N Pm me if you don't want your damaged jewelry. .maybe I can swap you for something!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Giuliana Rancic was on the radio here in Chicago this morning. Gee no mention of her Fab Fit Fun box! Ok I really didn't expect it but I had to share


 I was talking to my mom on the phone last night and she mentioned that she saw a JewelMint commercial during E! News yesterday. Can't say I'm too surprised...


----------



## tealmermaidgirl (Apr 12, 2013)

So I finally got my box after some issues with the post...and box 7. So bummed. I wish they would have just sent every one the same box or let us know in advance there were changes. 

I saw the pictures of the ugly JM pieces but man in real life they are just so uncute.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 13, 2013)

Is anyone else still waiting for a response to an email to FFF? I emailed about my necklace 6am Thursday and still waiting. .


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm calling them tomorrow and cancelling. My earrings were not only ugly, but the drops were misassembled and one had a stone missing. I got some nasty ring too that was not even going to fit on a child's finger for how small it was. I wanted the Josie Maran lip stain, but didn't get it. The box is totally underwhelming to me and I'm disappointed that I even signed up. I received BL Wallis, which I don't like at all. I don't want a free box, I just want my money back but I know that won't happen. Oh well, at least I know I won't be dealing with this again.

I find it disappointing that they are just trying to keep people on instead of doing anything to resolve it. A $25 discount is not something I want when the entire box was a let down.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 15, 2013)

> I'm calling them tomorrow and cancelling. My earrings were not only ugly, but the drops were misassembled and one had a stone missing. I got some nasty ring too that was not even going to fit on a child's finger for how small it was. I wanted the Josie Maran lip stain, but didn't get it. The box is totally underwhelming to me and I'm disappointed that I even signed up. I received BL Wallis, which I don't like at all. I don't want a free box, I just want my money back but I know that won't happen. Oh well, at least I know I won't be dealing with this again. I find it disappointing that they are just trying to keep people on instead of doing anything to resolve it. A $25 discount is not something I want when the entire box was a let down.


 I was told if I wanted to cancel and kept everything together and shipped it back I'd get a refund. So they'd probably do that for you. I didn't send mine back as I threw away the think thin bar and am using the Moroccan oil. So I took the free box. After that I'll probably cancel.


----------



## shy32 (Apr 17, 2013)

I was wondering about what the summer box might include. Like most of us, I am receiving mine free as compensation for a yucky box.  I found something interesting, don't think anyone has mentioned it here.



> This season, our favorite Chicago-lebrity Giuliana Rancic debuted her FabFitFun VIP Gift Boxes, an upgraded edition of the beauty and wellness delivery program sheâ€™s been working on since 2010. Offered seasonally, the luxe boxes contain full-size products curated by Rancic and her team.
> 
> The first VIP box ($50) was released just this month and sold out almost immediatelyâ€”but FFF is already gearing up for the second edition of 2013. Although contents of the next bag, which is on sale now and slated to ship in June, havenâ€™t been revealed just yet, you can look forward to a beach-ready theme. In fact, the summer delivery comes in a tote bag perfect for the beach, rather than the usual box.
> 
> ...


 I got that from michiganavemag.com/channels/home-page/insights

Kind of interesting, eh?


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering about what the summer box might include. Like most of us, I am receiving mine free as compensation for a yucky box.  I found something interesting, don't think anyone has mentioned it here.
> 
> ...


 Sounds interesting...


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 17, 2013)

Any more promo codes floating around? Although their first box was not so widely received, I bet they've learned from their mistakes. I'd like to give them a try but not at $50. LOL


----------



## catipa (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering about what the summer box might include. Like most of us, I am receiving mine free as compensation for a yucky box.  I found something interesting, don't think anyone has mentioned it here.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am interested.  I like the mention of a bag.  I am so willing to give this sub a 2nd chance (I got box 8)  and I am looking forward to what they come up with.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was told if I wanted to cancel and kept everything together and shipped it back I'd get a refund. So they'd probably do that for you. I didn't send mine back as I threw away the think thin bar and am using the Moroccan oil. So I took the free box. After that I'll probably cancel.


Yeah I gave away/tossed the jewelry and am planning on using the oil, so I won't be able to. I'm calling and cancelling today.


----------



## SenoraJewell (Apr 18, 2013)

Question for those that cancelled.  When you called did you use the 888-963-9319 number to do so?  And if so, did you have to leave a voicemail with your phone number?  I called to cancel and when the call is answered it states, press "0" to speak to a representative and after doing so it immediately goes to a voicemail message which is partially cut off but states something like "leave your number."  Just curious how folks cancelled.  Any insight is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoraJewell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for those that cancelled.  When you called did you use the 888-963-9319 number to do so?  And if so, did you have to leave a voicemail with your phone number?  I called to cancel and when the call is answered it states, press "0" to speak to a representative and after doing so it immediately goes to a voicemail message which is partially cut off but states something like "leave your number."  Just curious how folks cancelled.  Any insight is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


 I emailed them at [email protected] to cancel and got my cancellation confirmation the next day.

It was very hassle free, you should try it instead of calling.


----------



## SenoraJewell (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks, I appreciate it and I'll now try and email instead!


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 19, 2013)

Normally, I'd be more excited as I found a $10 off a box for this sub through gyft (iOS app), but the disappointment from this box has me reluctant.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 19, 2013)

I heard back from FFF earlier this week and was offered $25 off my next box.  Haven't answered back yet because I really don't know what to do..My box had everything but the GoSmile but I was missing rhinestone from the necklace.  I asked for a replacement for my damaged necklace and they said they didn't have any to offer but could take $25 off my next box.  I honestly just wanted to get another necklace and be done but $25 for a $100 value "supposedly" is not a bad deal..if they learn their lesson.  I would canx regardless after the next box..because I really don't agree with them trying to keep people in and not fixing the issues. Thoughts?


----------



## wurly (Apr 19, 2013)

This is precisely the issue I had with them. When I originally spoke to Danny, I expressed that a discount on the next box was not satisfactory. They should fix the problems with the current box, then wotty about the next box. Danny had offered to give people either the next box free or a supplemental pack of the GoSmile pen, Josie Maran lip stain, and the Butter London nail polish. He had also asked my opinion about the Jewelmint problem, whether people would prefer to select their own pieces. I told him that would help, but since they had sent out multiple pieces of Jewelmint in this box, there should be no reason to receive additional Jewelmint because we will all be familiar with the brand, and it won't be introducing us to new products and brand. Now, it appears that some people are being offered the next box free or a discount of $10 or $25 off the next box. I wrote them back, and received this reply from Vanessa: Your request (#847) has been solved. To reopen this request, reply to this email or click the link below: https://fabfitfun.zendesk.com/tickets/847 FFF Customer Care (FabFitFun) Apr 15 13:06 (MDT) Hi Rachel, Thank you for your feedback, we always appreciate it! Best, Vanessa rachel Apr 14 22:54 (MDT) Vanessa,Here are 2 more who have problems with their boxes. Please respond to the last email. I think you can see from the forum that subscribers are not satisfied with discounts of $10 or $25 off their next boxes for items that were missing, or Jewelmint items that are damaged. Y Rachel Subject: Re: [FabFitFun] Re: Additional problem cases (ticket #847) From: Date: Thu, 11 Apr 2013 20:53:03 -0500 To: [email protected] Vanessa,I appreciate your efforts, but I do not think a discount of $10 is adequate for broken or missing jewelry. After paying for the current box, subscribers should not have to pay any more for defective items. They should receive a refund on the current box, or be given a voucher to select another jewelmint item of their choice. Danny promised in his conversation with me to send people who were missing items in their boxes the missing items, or the next box free. I feel very strongly that you should remedy the problems with the current box without forcing people to continue their subscriptions. Now you are stating that there will be no effort to replace the missing or defective items, but to offer subscribers discounts on future boxes. I am very disappointed that Danny did not abide by his promise, and that Fabfitfun is not issuing refunds for missing or defective items. I urge you to reconsider this policy. I believe many subscribers will elect to terminate their subscriptions instead of continue for a discount on the next box. Please discuss this with Danny. I await your reply. Rachel Attachment(s) FabFitFun Inaugural box 6.docx I haven't had an opportunity to reply, been at a conference. But I am not happy. They reneged on our agreement. By the way, FFF, i was at a CLE on mass torts. If you're reading this Danny, I think you know what those are. So, back to the issue, no, I don't think it's adequate or appropriate to receive a discount off the next box. I think a refund off the current box, or the next box free. That Jewelmint stuff was all at least a year old, ugly, and/or broken. Seriously, some sort of tax write-off? I just think that when a business offers a solution, they should abide by their word. And FFF is a business. They can't just get away with being cute, especially when they try to do it in broken jewelry.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 21, 2013)

I cancelled and expressed my concerns and was offered $25 off, which I do not want. I responded with more concerns and why I would not like that offer and I got no response, just an email saying my cancellation was processed. I don't want to risk another month, even for half price, of a shady business.


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 21, 2013)

I wrote them about wanting to cancel, they replied wanting to know if I was sure and if they could have any feedback. I sent them a longggggggggg message (I was having a bad day as it was, and then I got their e-mail asking for feedback, so I was _kinda sorta maybe_ a little harsh), and only received an email saying my cancellation was processed as well. I wasn't offered any discount, but I guess its for the best.. I'm trying to cut down on my subs and this one just seems like it has a lot to learn before I think about resubbing.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 22, 2013)

Had they not kept sending out disappointing boxes after people had complained and they had comped boxes, then maybe I would have stuck around. But I personally don't have faith or trust for a company that does that and, in my mind, I don't think a free future box makes up for that kind of behavior. I can understand why people stuck around as it's free product vs. I'm stuck with my box and nothing more, but I just have no desire to receive anything more from them.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had they not kept sending out disappointing boxes after people had complained and they had comped boxes, then maybe I would have stuck around. But I personally don't have faith or trust for a company that does that and, in my mind, I don't think a free future box makes up for that kind of behavior. I can understand why people stuck around as it's free product vs. I'm stuck with my box and nothing more, but I just have no desire to receive anything more from them.


 I'm with you, they offered me a free box, and I told them I didn't want it.


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 23, 2013)

So FabFitFun posted this on Instagram and mentioned summer and the FFF vip box. To me it looks like the FabFitFun logo on the butt of sweatpants...they did ask for our sizes right? If any kind of clothing with the FFF logo is in their boxes I'm definitely canceling!


----------



## JessP (Apr 23, 2013)

> So FabFitFun posted this on Instagram and mentioned summer and the FFF vip box. To me it looks like the FabFitFun logo on the butt of sweatpants...they did ask for our sizes right? If any kind of clothing with the FFF logo is in their boxes I'm definitely canceling!


 I think they're sending out tote bags in the summer box - there may be a link or quoted article a few pages back because I remember reading about it! I'm guessing that's what the picture is - love the colors!


----------



## JessP (Apr 23, 2013)

> So FabFitFun posted this on Instagram and mentioned summer and the FFF vip box. To me it looks like the FabFitFun logo on the butt of sweatpants...they did ask for our sizes right? If any kind of clothing with the FFF logo is in their boxes I'm definitely canceling!


 I think they're sending out tote bags in the summer box - there may be a link or quoted article a few pages back because I remember reading about it! I'm guessing that's what the picture is - love the colors!


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope it's not like booty sweat shorts or something!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 23, 2013)

Uh-oh....that is a very FFF idea...


----------



## JessP (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is the article that talks about tote bags for the Summer VIP box - http://michiganavemag.com/channels/home-page/insights/giuliana-rancics-fabfitfun-vip-gift-box


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Here is the article that talks about tote bags for the Summer VIP box - http://michiganavemag.com/channels/home-page/insights/giuliana-rancics-fabfitfun-vip-gift-box


 I sure hope it is a tote bag! If you look closely at the picture on Instagram it looks like there is a seam right between the logo - that is what made me think sweat pants. I wouldn't mind a cute tote bag for the beach, but an article of clothing with the FFF logo - no thanks!


----------



## JessP (Apr 24, 2013)

> I sure hope it is a tote bag! If you look closely at the picture on Instagram it looks like there is a seam right between the logo - that is what made me think sweat pants. I wouldn't mind a cute tote bag for the beach, but an article of clothing with the FFF logo - no thanks!


Haha yikes! I just noticed the seam lol. Let's cross our fingers for totes and not sweatpants!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 24, 2013)

Sweatpants are the opposite of fab.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 24, 2013)

Zoom in on the top left corner of the green one, does that look like an elastic waistband?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 24, 2013)

Also note the vertical ribbing in the material, def looks like cotton and not nylon like I would expect a tote to be made of. They are probably doing that bc it's cheap to buy tons of those at wholesale and screen print the logo on, then state the value is $50.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 24, 2013)

Is it just me or can you see what looks like the top of stretchy pants in the green one? (Easier to see in the actual instagram app) Ugh please don't be sweats or shorts. I love my sweats, but not what I want in a 'fab' box. =P


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 24, 2013)

Oops didn't notice you already mentioned it snowleopard! So basically, yes! I agree it looks like that!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 24, 2013)

If it is confirmed to be sweatpants I am definitely canceling. I was on the fence already and didn't want to risk $50 on another season even though I got a high value intro box.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 24, 2013)

> If it is confirmed to be sweatpants I am definitely canceling. I was on the fence already and didn't want to risk $50 on another season even though I got a high value intro box.


 I will be too. My summer box is free... But if its still crappy stuff like this, I'll be canceling before the fall box.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 24, 2013)

> I will be too. My summer box is free... But if its still crappy stuff like this, I'll be canceling before the fall box.


 They prob had to cheap out due to the amount of free boxes they owe people this time around.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 24, 2013)

> They prob had to cheap out due to the amount of free boxes they owe people this time around.


 I'd hope not... They wouldn't be doing themselves any favors in it. Only lose more customers.


----------



## crburros (Apr 24, 2013)

It doesn't really make sense to send us sweatpants in the summer. Who wears sweats in the summer? It's gotta be a bag.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 24, 2013)

Unless it's one of those miniskirts you'd wear with uggs in 2005. Hahahaha.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 24, 2013)

OMG!  It does look like sweats..



  To update on my damaged jewelry, I requested a replacement and was offered $25 due to not having any.  I waited to respond and about a week later I decided to accept and was told there was a new offer to either take a voucher to chose my own jewelmint piece or the $25 off the next box.  I see a few JM pieces, but was thinking about just taking the box..but looking at the webpage at the potential items to be received (I think I saw  KMS, Bedhead, Fekkai, and maybe sweats?)..think I'll canx before billing.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 24, 2013)

> It doesn't really make sense to send us sweatpants in the summer. Who wears sweats in the summer? It's gotta be a bag.


 Possible it could be shorts as well. Either way, I don't want them!


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 24, 2013)

So my SIL who was promised a gift for her crappy Spring box, got an IPAD MINI in the mail today!!!  They never offered her a free box or a discount on her next box, they just said they'd send a gift.  How awesome is that?  She's so excited!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Possible it could be shorts as well. Either way, I don't want them!


 Yeah, sorry...I think I'm a little mature (ok, old) to wear words on my butt!


----------



## wurly (Apr 24, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my SIL who was promised a gift for her crappy Spring box, got an IPAD MINI in the mail today!!!  They never offered her a free box or a discount on her next box, they just said they'd send a gift.  How awesome is that?  She's so excited!


 Wow...that is awesome!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 24, 2013)

The other products sound good though. I like fekkai. Maybe it will be like the spring box and there will be a full sized nice product or two. The tote could be made of t shirt or sweatshirt fabric now that I think of it. I wouldn't mind a washable beach bag. And the colors are cute.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 24, 2013)

> So my SIL who was promised a gift for her crappy Spring box, got an IPAD MINI in the mail today!!! Â They never offered her a free box or a discount on her next box, they just said they'd send a gift. Â How awesome is that? Â She's so excited!


 Whoa it actually happened! Cool!


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 24, 2013)

> Yeah, sorry...I think I'm a little mature (ok, old) to wear words on my butt!


 Lol the one I have I only wear to work out in at home! Never out! These would be the same for sure!


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa it actually happened! Cool!


 It really did.  The note she got with it said she won it, but she never got the "gift" they promised her for her crappy box, so this has to be it!  She's super excited!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It really did.  The note she got with it said she won it, but she never got the "gift" they promised her for her crappy box, so this has to be it!  She's super excited!


 I think that was part of the promotion. They said that someone would win diamond earrings, ipad minis, etc.

From the site:

"You could be a winner! Randomly selected members will receive super-fab bonus gifts!"

"Oh and did we mention that dozens of lucky FFF VIPs will find a special exclusive bonus item in their box? Think designer shoes and jewelry as well as new iPad minis. Score!"


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!  It does look like sweats..
> 
> ...


 I think the picture in the webpage was there since the beginning, so even if there are certain products pictured, it does not necessarily that those are the things we will get in the next box. They can definitely be possibilities, but I would also think that there will be other items in the box that are not pictured. They received tons of feedback, so I'm pretty sure and hoping that they will amp up their contents for the next box.

At least you were given an option, so do what you feel more content with


----------



## OiiO (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, sorry...I think I'm a little mature (ok, old) to wear words on my butt!


 Yup, I'll leave those for the colorful characters that appear in viral videos about people at Walmart.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 24, 2013)

Okay, so I think this is only me...but I would love some comfy FFF sweatpants. Words on my butt are a little trashy, but I would just wear them at home so for me that's not really an issue. MUCH better than the Green Garmento from PopSugar last month in my opinion.

Sweats to me would be super practical which I need more of in my sub boxes. Of course shorts make more sense if it's the summer box. I would really hate to get a tote but they did say somewhere that the summer box would include one, so I wouldn't be surprised. At least everyone else would be happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 24, 2013)

> So my SIL who was promised a gift for her crappy Spring box, got an IPAD MINI in the mail today!!! Â They never offered her a free box or a discount on her next box, they just said they'd send a gift. Â How awesome is that? Â She's so excited!


 That is awesome! FFF has the potential to be a really awesome sub. I am glad that they kept their word and sent out "surprises."


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 24, 2013)

They said they would send out dozens of items, I better hear about a lot more people receiving iPads, shoes, and whatever else they promised.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They said they would send out dozens of items, I better hear about a lot more people receiving iPads, shoes, and whatever else they promised.


 Agree. I don't know how I feel about shoes though. They did ask for our shoe size, but not all shoes fit the same, so you might need a bigger/smaller size than what you normally wear, so I don't know how will that work. Unless you can send it back and say you need a different size because of fitting issues.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 24, 2013)

*fingers totally crossed an ipad mini just shows up on my doorstep *


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 25, 2013)

That's great that someone received a bonus item! And an Ipod mini at that! I'm jealous. I'd like to see one show up on my doorstep but since I'm getting June free I doubt I'll get any bonus item. It's sort of weird to just ship them out with no notice or anything. You think they would have at least made an announcement. What if I'm supposed to get one and it gets lost in the mail? I'll never know!


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's great that someone received a bonus item! And an Ipod mini at that! I'm jealous. I'd like to see one show up on my doorstep but since I'm getting June free I doubt I'll get any bonus item. It's sort of weird to just ship them out with no notice or anything. You think they would have at least made an announcement. What if I'm supposed to get one and it gets lost in the mail? I'll never know!


 I think she got an e-mail about it, but it didn't say what was in it?  It was just a tracking e-mail I think???


----------



## wurly (Apr 25, 2013)

Warning, I just received an email from FFF that Giuliana is coming out with her own clothing line. Those may be FFF sweats after all!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Warning, I just received an email from FFF that Giuliana is coming out with her own clothing line. Those may be FFF sweats after all!


 Her clothing line launched last September, so it has been out for a few months already. I think they sell it in HSN.


----------



## beautybeth (May 6, 2013)

I actually hope it IS sweats. I'm sloppy like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Since it's a "summer" box it would more likely be a pair of shorts right?

Problem with all this is sizing. Hopefully it'd be close enough.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 15, 2013)

Does anyone know when the next box will be shipping? Our last one was shipped March and it's quarterly so my guess was maybe June but thought with June so close I figured we'd hear something by now if that was the case.


----------



## MissKellyC (May 15, 2013)

> Does anyone know when the next box will be shipping? Our last one was shipped March and it's quarterly so my guess was maybe June but thought with June so close I figured we'd hear something by now if that was the case.


 I figured they'd have the guaranteed product shown on their site by now.. But it's still showing the Moroccan oil being sold out. At least the last time I checked... I'm tempted to cancel even my free box just because of how irritated I am by the company itself now... =P


----------



## KayEss (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I figured they'd have the guaranteed product shown on their site by now.. But it's still showing the Moroccan oil being sold out. At least the last time I checked... I'm tempted to cancel even my free box just because of how irritated I am by the company itself now... =P


 You may have known this already, but if I remember right the guaranteed item was a tote bag. Maybe that's not the big one they're advertising but they said something about everyone getting a tote for summer. Not exactly compelling. A tote bag is something my bank sends me, not something in a "fun" box. So here's to hoping for something a little more exciting.


----------



## kitnmitns (May 16, 2013)

I posted on my blog yesterday that I think we are getting something from yes to cucumbers, possibly sun block. (they had a twitter party with them in the last week.)


----------



## MissKellyC (May 16, 2013)

> You may have known this already, but if I remember right the guaranteed item was a tote bag. Maybe that's not the big one they're advertising but they said something about everyone getting a tote for summer. Not exactly compelling. A tote bag is something my bank sends me, not something in a "fun" box. So here's to hoping for something a little more exciting.


 Yeah I saw that.... And I'm with you. Not the most exciting. I hope the big ticket item is better. If the tote is one that's cute and quality then I might be ok with it... But my guess is that's not the case. I do like yes to cucumbers! Would rather have something more fun than sunblock though.... Lol


----------



## sj52000 (May 23, 2013)

Did anyone ever use their Go Smile? I still haven't opened mine, and I can't decide if I want to try it or sell/trade it. Did it work for anyone? Thanks!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 23, 2013)

I'm currently using mine. The formula is really mild so great for people with sensitive teeth issues. I personally think crest white strips work a lot better


----------



## shy32 (May 31, 2013)

I have not heard much of anything about the dopey summer fabfitfun box so I asked via facebook when they would ship and they replied around June 20th.


----------



## KayEss (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not heard much of anything about the dopey summer fabfitfun box so I asked via facebook when they would ship and they replied around June 20th.


 Thank you for asking and passing along the info!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 31, 2013)

I'm really hoping they redeem themselves- I like the idea of this box- very popsugaresque!! But for $15 more than PS it better rock for me to keep it!!


----------



## shy32 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm really hoping they redeem themselves- I like the idea of this box- very popsugaresque!! But for $15 more than PS it better rock for me to keep it!!


I agree. This one is on them, but if I am not wowed I will not stay subbed to them at that price.


----------



## lauren2828 (May 31, 2013)

I just called to cancel my subscription because I am trying to cut back.  The girl on the phone, Nicolette, immediately offered me a free summer box.  I asked why they were offering a free box and she answered that they wanted to keep me as a subscriber.  I said OK, I would take a free box then.  Well, then she asked what my issues were from the last box.  I told her that I didn't really have any "issues" I just was trying to cut back on my subs (I am just accumulating too much stuff!).  Then she said she was going to cancel my subscription.  I asked about the free box that she had _just_ offered and she said that since I didn't have any "issues" with the first box, they were not going to give me a free one.  SHADY!!! Seriously girls...I am glad I canceled.


----------



## numbersmom (Jun 1, 2013)

That has to be the worst customer service strategy I have ever heard of, and if that is their strategy to keep subscribers, wouldn't they ask about any issues before offering a free box. Best sub box I ever dodged!!!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow... I'm getting a free one, but can't say I'm even excited about it. Really wish I had gone with my gut on this one and not subbed! Live and learn I suppose.... =P


----------



## lauren2828 (Jun 1, 2013)

I was going to sit this one out since i know so many people are getting free boxes, I am not confident it will be amazing, plus I just have so much stuff. If it looked good maybe I would sub again in Sept. After this experience, there is no way I will ever sub again! I figure I can take the $200 (the cost if I kept the sub for the year) and spend it on something I really want (maybe a Popsugar luxury addition since this last one was, IMO, good).


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 3, 2013)

I got a response from FFF saying they'll be charging on the 14th &amp; shipping towards the 20th- I'm so interested to see if they redeem themselves- I'm a business owner &amp; for their sake, I really hope they knock it out of the park!!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a response from FFF saying they'll be charging on the 14th &amp; shipping towards the 20th- I'm so interested to see if they redeem themselves- I'm a business owner &amp; for their sake, I really hope they knock it out of the park!!


 I am excited to see what they have put together for this box. 

And crossing my fingers it will be amazing because it is one of my pricier subscriptions.


----------



## wurly (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone know how to check the status of a subscription?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think they have that technology on their site as of yet.


----------



## wurly (Jun 4, 2013)

FYI, for those who are receiving a free summer box, but are uptight like me. I emailed [email protected] to confirm that I would receive a free box and asked when it would ship. Vanessa got back to me, said yes, I am in their records to receive a free summer box, and they would ship 6/20. Please let there be nothing from Jewelmint...


----------



## shy32 (Jun 4, 2013)

> FYI, for those who are receiving a free summer box, but are uptight like me. I emailed [email protected] to confirm that I would receive a free box and asked when it would ship. Vanessa got back to me, said yes, I am in their records to receive a free summer box, and they would ship 6/20. Please let there be nothing from Jewelmint...


 Thanks for sharing this info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Jun 4, 2013)

AAAGGGHHH! I spoke too soon. I just got an email from FFF with an offer for $8.99 for my first Jewelmint piece. If it weren't so funny it would be sad.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AAAGGGHHH! I spoke too soon. I just got an email from FFF with an offer for $8.99 for my first Jewelmint piece. If it weren't so funny it would be sad.


 lol...I got that too!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think they have that technology on their site as of yet.


IMO they shouldn't have started selling boxes without at least having some sort of order confirmation system. Then again, they shouldn't have done a lot of the things they did....


----------



## musthave (Jun 20, 2013)

So it's June 20th... Does anyone have a shipping notice yet?


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *musthave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So it's June 20th... Does anyone have a shipping notice yet?


 I didn't even realize that it was June 20th!!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 21, 2013)

> So it's June 20th... Does anyone have a shipping notice yet?


 Nope. Last I heard there wasn't a set ship date anymore... Just sometime at the end of the month. =P


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm wondering if they're even going to ship this month because they just announced selling again a couple of days ago.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 21, 2013)

There's a new FFF summer box thread- someone on there said they weren't shipping til the end of the month


----------



## IffB (Jun 21, 2013)

They told me end of this Month or beginning if next.... This box will have to be fantastic for a remote chance of survival!


----------



## Sputinka (Jun 21, 2013)

Beginning of next month now? hahahaha, this company is pathetic.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 21, 2013)

> They told me end of this Month or beginning if next.... This box will have to be fantastic for a remote chance of survival!


 Yep...this.^^^


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 21, 2013)

Boy they really are trying to keep our business... NOT!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 27, 2013)

Just got an email with this pic.  I assume these items will be in the box. Not sure that this will keep me signed up beyond this quarter, but this was a free box so who am I to say no?!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 27, 2013)

> Just got an email with this pic. Â I assume these items will be in the box. Not sure that this will keep me signed up beyond this quarter, but this was a free box so who am I to say no?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Have you looked at the forum for the summer box? There's spoilers there of two supposedly for sure items. I wasn't super impressed.


----------



## amarie (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone else who was told they were getting a free box get charged full price on their cc listed??? SOOO EFFING PISSED RIGHT NOW!!! Emailed them with a copy of the email stating I would be receiving this box free. Still waiting to hear back. Wanting to know if anyone else has the same issue.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you looked at the forum for the summer box? There's spoilers there of two supposedly for sure items. I wasn't super impressed.


 I didn't even know there was a summer box forum--I am so out of the loop!  Thanks!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 27, 2013)

> Anyone else who was told they were getting a free box get charged full price on their cc listed??? SOOO EFFING PISSED RIGHT NOW!!! Emailed them with a copy of the email stating I would be receiving this box free. Still waiting to hear back. Wanting to know if anyone else has the same issue.


 Somebody on the other thread was also charged for a "free" box.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 27, 2013)

> Anyone else who was told they were getting a free box get charged full price on their cc listed??? SOOO EFFING PISSED RIGHT NOW!!! Emailed them with a copy of the email stating I would be receiving this box free. Still waiting to hear back. Wanting to know if anyone else has the same issue.


 So far I haven't been charged and am supposed to get a free box. I'll keep checking my account. If I do I plan on sending them a copy of the free box email and will tell them to keep the box and refund my money. I'd be ticked too!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 27, 2013)

> I didn't even know there was a summer box forum--I am so out of the loop! Â Thanks!


 Sure! I guess someone on a blog got a sneak peek box? But she only showed two items. So I'm not sure.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 28, 2013)

My bf went to high school with someone from FFF and just got an email saying this next box will included sunglasses from ivory + mason.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bf went to high school with someone from FFF and just got an email saying this next box will included sunglasses from ivory + mason.


 For everyone or are these like the "gifts" they send out to some people


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------

